# Rom



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

l ministro: «Sono cittadini comunitari ma non hanno né reddito minimo né dimore adeguate»
*Maroni: giusto espellere i rom 
Saremo più duri di Sarkozy *

*«La Francia segue la nostra linea dei rimpatri, noi andremo oltre»*

Il ministro: «Sono cittadini comunitari ma non hanno né reddito minimo né dimore adeguate»
Maroni: giusto espellere i rom 
Saremo più duri di Sarkozy 
«La Francia segue la nostra linea dei rimpatri, noi andremo oltre»
ROMA — «Sarkozy ha ragione ma non è certo una novità. Anche l’Italia usa da anni la tecnica dei rimpatri assistiti e volontari. Nel 2007, proprio con i rom, usò questa strada pure il sindaco di Roma, che non era Jean-Marie Le Pen ma Walter Veltroni. E figuriamoci se allora qualche professionista dell’antirazzismo si sognò di gridare allo scandalo». Secondo il ministro dell’Interno Roberto Maroni, dunque, la Francia non sta «facendo altro che copiare l’Italia». Semmai, dice, è arrivato il momento di fare un passo in più. Per arrivare dove, ministro? «Alla possibilità di espellere anche i cittadini comunitari». I comunitari? «Sì, espulsioni come per i clandestini, non rimpatri assistiti e volontari. Naturalmente solo per chi viola la direttiva che fissa i requisiti per chi vive in un altro Stato membro: reddito minimo, dimora adeguata e non essere a carico del sistema sociale del Paese che lo ospita. Molti rom sono comunitari ma non rispettano nessuno di questi requisiti». 
*
L’Unione europea, però, dice che l’espulsione dei cittadini comunitari non è possibile. *
«Lo so bene. Durante la discussione per il pacchetto sicurezza fu proprio l’Italia a chiedere a Bruxelles la possibilità di attivare questa procedura. Ma il commissario Jacques Barrot, francese, rispose di no: in base al principio di proporzionalità, disse, l’unica sanzione possibile per un comunitario è l’invito ad andarsene, che serve a ben poco. Ma adesso torneremo alla carica. Il 6 settembre ne discuteremo a Parigi in un incontro con i ministri dell’Interno di diversi Paesi europei». 
*Ma prendere di mira solo i rom non è discriminatorio? *
«E infatti le espulsioni dovrebbero essere possibili per tutti i cittadini comunitari, non solo per i rom. Il problema semmai è un altro: a differenza di quello che avviene in Francia, da noi molti rom e sinti hanno anche la cittadinanza italiana. Loro hanno diritto a restare, non si può fare nulla». 
*Sarkozy è stato criticato dalla Chiesa, dall’Ue e dal Vaticano. Ma i toni sembrano meno duri rispetto a quelli usati a suo tempo contro l’Italia. È solo perché è agosto e sono tutti in ferie? *
«No. È un vecchio pregiudizio duro a morire in certi ambienti della sinistra, della Chiesa e dell’associazionismo. Se una cosa la f a Zapatero va bene, s e l a f a Sarkozy insomma, se la fa il governo Berlusconi con un ministro leghista bisogna dargli addosso perché sicuramente viola i diritti umani». 
*Proprio mentre stiamo parlando, la Chiesa torna ad esprimere i suoi dubbi sul federalismo. Dice il cardinal Bagnasco che, se disgrega il Paese, non è un valore. *
«Ma il cardinale dice anche che il federalismo è una ricchezza se unisce il Paese. Bagnasco è una persona saggia e prudente, e nella legge ci sono già tutte le risposte. Il federalismo porterà più equità, perché chi spenderà soldi pubblici ne dovrà rispondere più di quanto debba fare oggi». 
*Non è un’interferenza, dunque? *
«No, il pregiudizio segue altre strade. L’anno scorso proprio Zapatero ha fatto una legge che riprende la Bossi-Fini. Non ho sentito la solita levata di scudi che segue ogni nostra decisione». 
*Ecco, la Bossi—Fini. Dopo la rottura con il presidente della Camera forse è arrivato il momento di cambiare nome a quella legge. *
«No, si chiama Bossi—Fini: primo Bossi, secondo Fini. Va bene così. E poi il presidente della Camera non ha rinnegato il principio fondamentale di quel testo: in Italia entra solo chi ha un lavoro mentre prima poteva entrare anche chi diceva che un lavoro lo stava cercando, magari con l’aiuto di uno sponsor. Fini propone tante cose che non condivido: il voto agli immigrati, la riduzione dei tempi per avere la cittadinanza, adesso par di capire che si butterà sul matrimonio gay. Ma almeno su quel punto non ha fatto marcia indietro». 
*Si deve dimettere? *
«Non mettiamo altra carne al fuoco...». 
*È giusto che immigrazione e sicurezza siano tra i temi sui quali chiedere la fiducia in Parlamento a settembre? *
«Non è necessario perché non abbiamo bisogno di nuovi provvedimenti legislativi. Tutti quelli che erano nel programma sono stati già approvati. Si tratta di dare loro piena attuazione ma questo spetta al governo, il Parlamento non c’entra». 

*Bossi dice che si voterà a dicembre. Il ministero dell’Interno è pronto? *
«Il Viminale è un ministero h 24. Tutti i suoi servizi sono sempre mobilitati, compreso quello elettorale. Adesso stiamo lavorando alla revisione dei collegi per le elezioni provinciali che si terranno nella primavera dell’anno prossimo. Ma siamo sempre pronti». 

Lorenzo Salvia
*21 agosto 2010*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA


***************************************************************************​ 
Che vergogna!!!
Per perseguitare ogni ragione è buona: se si è ricchi si è dei perfidi affamatori, se si è poveri si è un peso.
A quando la proposta della soluzione finale?!!
E non ci sono manifestazioni di massa per ribellarsi a questa vergogna!!
Quelle manifestazioni che pensavo che avrebbero dovuto esserci di fronte alla promulgazione delle leggi razziali del '38 non si fanno neppure ora.
E' sempre utile al potere deviare le paure e l'aggressività su qualche gruppo.
Ma che vergogna e che desolazione... :unhappy:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Con tutto il rispetto, ritengo che l'eccessiva tolleranza sia la ragione per la quale la sinistra in Italia non vincerà mai. 
Personalmente mi piace la diversità, l'esplorazione di altre culture, la scoperta di altri modi di vestire, mangiare, parlare. Ritengo pertanto indispensabile che uno stato civile si doti di politiche per l'integrazione, ma esigo anche politiche di tolleranza zero verso chi delinque. Siamo tenuti a controllare la nostra delinquenza, di quella degli altri ne farei volentieri a meno. 
Dunque mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma se anche tra le persone """civilizzate""" ci sono gli incivili, tra i rom gli incivili sono molti di più. 
Ti parlo per dove vivo io, non ho mai visto un rom o un gruppo di rom rispettare una singola,* e dico singola*, regola di civiltà (e non parliamo di quelle legislative): ne dal punto di vista igienico, ne di quello morale.
Sinceramente? Preferirei che gente così andasse via dalla Campania, che già abbiamo abbastanza guai qui.
Se ne fregano di avere il minimo sindacale per poter vivere in Itralia. Lo stato invece di chiedersi se hanno il minimo stipendio e casa adeguada, dovrebbe chiedersi perchè vivono come barboni e poi hanno una bella mercedes accanto alla roulotte.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma se anche nelle persone """civilizzate""" ci sono gli incivili, tra i rom gli incivili sono molti di più.
> Ti parlo per dove vivo io, non ho mai visto un rom o un gruppo di rom rispettare una singola,* e dico singola*, regola di civiltà (e non parliamo di quelle legislative): ne dal punto di vista igienico, ne di quello morale.
> Sinceramente? Preferirei che gente così andasse via dalla Campania, che già abbia abbastanza guai nostri.
> Se ne fregano di avere il minimo sindacale per poter vivere in Itralia. Lo stato invece di chiedersi se hanno il minimo stipendio e casa adeguada, dovrebbe chiedersi perchè vivono come barboni e poi hanno una bella mercedes accanto alla roulotte.


:up:


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> :up:


La pensiamo allo stesso modo! 
Tolleranza e integrazie si...ma fino ad un certo punto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ritengo che l'eccessiva tolleranza sia la ragione per la quale la sinistra in Italia non vincerà mai.
> Personalmente mi piace la diversità, l'esplorazione di altre culture, la scoperta di altri modi di vestire, mangiare, parlare. Ritengo pertanto indispensabile che uno stato civile si doti di politiche per l'integrazione, ma esigo anche politiche di tolleranza zero verso chi delinque. Siamo tenuti a controllare la nostra delinquenza, di quella degli altri ne farei volentieri a meno.
> Dunque *mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere* (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così


 
Affermazione razzista e nazista.
Spero che tu ne sia consapevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio ma se anche tra le persone """civilizzate""" ci sono gli incivili, tra i rom gli incivili sono molti di più.
> Ti parlo per dove vivo io, non ho mai visto un rom o un gruppo di rom rispettare una singola,* e dico singola*, regola di civiltà (e non parliamo di quelle legislative): ne dal punto di vista igienico, ne di quello morale.
> Sinceramente? Preferirei che gente così andasse via dalla Campania, che già abbiamo abbastanza guai qui.
> Se ne fregano di avere il minimo sindacale per poter vivere in Itralia. Lo stato invece di chiedersi se hanno il minimo stipendio e casa adeguada, dovrebbe chiedersi perchè vivono come barboni e poi hanno una bella mercedes accanto alla roulotte.





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> :up:


 Affermazioni vergognose.
E pure indice di notevole ignoranza sull'argomento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

*Informazione 1*

*Rom e Sinti: 
il visibile e l’invisibile*

La questione dei Rom e dei Sinti nel nostro Paese è tra quelle che suscitano maggiori scontri dentro e fuori di noi.





Il loro modo di vivere, di chiedere, la loro sopportazione di situazioni che per noi sarebbero insopportabili... ciò che vediamo o crediamo di vedere e sapere su di loro ci crea un certo fastidio. Vi è un sottile conflitto, a volte non tanto sottile, che porta a vedere gli zingari come liberi, figli del vento o come ladri e sfruttatori di bambini.
Ma fermiamoci un attimo: di quale immaginario “loro” stiamo parlando? Questa è la prima domanda da porsi. Prendiamo carta e penna e scriviamo cinque aggettivi che per noi descrivano gli zingari, o i nomadi, o i Rom e i Sinti. Possiamo proprio cominciare con: “Gli zingari sono:” ed elencare gli aggettivi.
Poi sostituiamo il termine che abbiamo usato (zingari, nomadi, o rom e sinti, secondo la terminologia da noi usata) con un altro. Possiamo usare il termine “italiani”, “negri”, “ebrei” o “indiani d’America”: questo perché questi termini ci possono aiutare a mettere i piedi per terra. Del razzismo contro ebrei e negri si è finora molto discusso e gli italiani, beh, siamo noi. Gli indiani d’America li conosciamo dai film western e, più o meno, sappiamo che non erano, né sono, selvaggi ubriaconi come volevano farci credere. Se ci rendiamo conto, cambiando soggetto, che quegli aggettivi sono pesanti, vuol dire che si sta sbagliando. Non perdiamo tempo a giustificare il fatto che con un soggetto va bene e con un altro no. Questo ragionamento varrà anche se gli aggettivi sono positivi. Una volta un signore importante, che voleva cacciare gli zingari dalla “sua” città, disse: “Io non sono razzista: penso, per esempio, che i cingalesi siano puliti e grandi lavoratori.” Questa affermazione è anch’essa razzista.





Due settimane fa discutevamo con alcune persone importanti che parlavano correntemente di “nomadi”. L’intera impalcatura dei loro discorsi ruotava sul carattere nomadico di queste popolazioni che fa in modo che “loro” non possano avere un lavoro stabile, mandare i bambini a scuola, avere una vita degna. Nessuna di queste persone si è mai resa conto che coloro di cui parlavano, almeno tre gruppi distinti di rom e sinti, non erano nomadi o non lo erano più da molto tempo. Perché allora continuare a chiamarli “nomadi”?
La questione del nomadismo è centrale nella costruzione del pregiudizio. I nazisti sostenevano, tra le altre cose, che gli zingari avessero il gene dell’istinto al nomadismo (Wandertrieb) e per questa ragione erano da considerare asociali e quindi andavano sterminati. Il nomadismo, dalla nascita degli stati nazione è sempre stato visto come pericoloso come lo è stata la mancanza del legame tra “razza” e terra per gli ebrei, che non farebbero quindi gli interessi della nazione in cui vivono ma quelli della loro “lobby”.
Il fatto che gruppi di rom e sinti siano o meno nomadi non è molto rilevante, ma lo diventa se svela che il pregiudizio è basato su qualcosa che è falso. È certamente difficile essere nomadi nella società italiana moderna, e per questa stessa ragione molti di coloro che praticavano in passato il nomadismo ora sono sedentari.





Non bisogna poi confondere il nomadismo con la necessità di spostamento o le migrazioni. Se migliaia di rom sono scappati dall’ex Jugoslavia a causa delle guerre dei Balcani, questo non significa che siano nomadi. Se in questi anni molti rom giungono in Italia dalla Romania non significa che siano nomadi. Questi due flussi migratori sono e sono stati causati da grandi conflitti etnici: la prova di questo è che i flussi migratori di rom provenienti dall’ex Jugoslavia si sono oramai praticamente arrestati.
In Italia ci sono comunità Rom da secoli, mescolate con la popolazione autoctona. Ma anche “autoctono” significa nato nel luogo in cui si risiede. Se parliamo di individui, anche questi rom sono autoctoni e se parliamo di popoli dovremmo discutere cosa significhi la nascita di un popolo per stabilire se noi stessi siamo autoctoni. Queste persone sono italiane e sono rom, e non vi è nulla di strano in questo.
Anche i sinti sono giunti in Italia da secoli e vale lo stesso discorso. Non distinguereste queste persone incontrandole per strada, né sapendo come si chiamano di nome o cognome. Se alcune famiglie vogliono vivere su ruote, in una comunità, cosa c’è di male? Perché ci viene subito da chiederci che lavoro fanno, se pagano le tasse e se mandano i loro figli a scuola? In molte regioni italiane vi sono leggi che sanciscono il diritto per rom e sinti che lo vogliano di vivere in aree attrezzate con i loro mezzi mobili. Questo diritto è in grandissima parte violato dalle amministrazioni locali che non si curano di farlo rispettare. Spesso questo diritto negato è usato per accusare rom e sinti di essere irregolari sul “nostro” territorio.
In una città del nord, un gruppo di sinti italiani “autoctoni” tre anni fa è stato sgomberato da un luogo in cui anni prima la stessa amministrazione gli aveva suggerito di andare. Furono sgomberati perché non avevano i permessi in regola per sostare in quel luogo. 
Era vero, ma non vi era altro luogo nella loro città dove potessero sostare regolarmente. Cosa avrebbero dovuto fare? 
Andare via dalla loro città? Per andare dove? Le autorità scolastiche chiesero più volte di non mandare via le famiglie di bambini che frequentavano la scuola fin dalla materna.
Di cosa abbiamo paura? Di solito si ha paura di cose che non si conoscono, e questa mancanza di conoscenza ci porta a diventare auto-referenziali e quindi ad auto-alimentare le proprie paure. E facendo questo alteriamo i nostri rapporti con le persone: se mi viene presentata una persona, non mi viene da pensare se lavora, se paga le tasse o le bollette o se sfrutta i suoi bambini. Le persone si conoscono dapprima in modo superficiale e nel tempo il rapporto si approfondisce permettendo anche qualche giudizio che dovrà comunque essere ben giustificato.
Noi invece spesso giudichiamo rom e sinti per quello che vediamo da lontano. Ci chiediamo perché una madre elemosini con il proprio bambino senza chiederci dove vada la sera, negando che staremmo meglio non vedendo e non sapendo. Non ci chiediamo quanti siano i Rom e i Sinti che non chiedono l’elemosina. Pensiamo che tutte le donne portino fazzoletti sulla testa e gonne lunghe e di essere bravi per questo ad individuarle. Senza sapere di chi stiamo parlando, ci chiediamo perché non vogliano integrarsi senza renderci conto che da questa stessa domanda si comprende come siamo ciechi davanti a ciò che è minimamente diverso da noi.
In una società aperta, ci si integra facilmente, appena si entra in una rete sociale e si conoscono le poche necessarie regole di convivenza. Nella mia città io, che sono nato e ho vissuto molto all’estero, ho fatto fatica ad integrarmi, e sono italiano, bianco e istruito. Ma ho imparato una cosa preziosa: che in ogni parte del mondo si incontrano persone che possono farti sentire come a casa, che nei gesti, negli occhi e nelle parole esprimono qualcosa di familiare e di intimo.
In una società chiusa nel pregiudizio, è facile sentirsi tagliati fuori, come individui e come gruppo “diverso”. Quando ci si sente “fuori”, spesso le regole che ogni società produce per la convivenza e la sopravvivenza, diventano valide solo per il “dentro”. Porsi in ginocchio a chiedere degli spiccioli può diventare una sfida e il fastidio arrecato diventa la dimostrazione della forza del proprio spirito di sopravvivenza.

Ma queste non sono giustificazioni: sono spunti di riflessione. I Rom e i Sinti non chiedono l’elemosina. Fare l’elemosina è un comportamento individuale: l’attribuzione di comportamenti individuali a gruppi etnici si chiama razzismo.
Davanti a tutto questo può non risultare rilevante sapere che Rom e Sinti giungono in origine dall’India, che da lì i flussi migratori sono partiti più di mille anni fa, che parlano una lingua di derivazione sanscrita, che dai prestiti linguistici si sono potuti ricostruire i vari flussi e percorsi migratori, che in Italia sono giunti nell’arco di 500 anni dall’Africa, dalla Grecia e dal Nord Europa.
Quando saremo liberi dalle lenti del pregiudizio e vedremo le persone come sono, uomini e donne con i loro pregi e difetti, solo allora potremo cominciare ad indagare sulle altrui culture, con il piede felpato del rispetto.
Lorenzo Monasta
http://www.stimmatini.it/missioni/ilmissio/04/01/mondocasa.htm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

*informazione 2*

http://www.cestim.it/argomenti/03rom-sinti/03zingari-integrazione-2000.htm.pdf


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Affermazione razzista e nazista.
> Spero che tu ne sia consapevole.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Affermazioni vergognose.
> E pure indice di notevole ignoranza sull'argomento.




CAZZZO!  Mi tocca quotarti 2 volte :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Se uno scrivesse che i napoletani sono camorristi o i siciliani mafiosi o altre cazzate del genere non susciterebbe solo la mia indignazione e quella di Mari'.

Anni fa, parlando con il mio pamnettiere che si lamentava di un campo nomadi vicino, gli chiedevo dove dovrebbero andare... dopo una serie di botta risposta gli avevo chiesto se gli sembrava una buona soluzione metterli su dei treni e metterli tuti in posto. Alla sua adesione entusiastica all'idea gli avevo fatto notare che era già stato fatto e se concordava sul completare quello che era stato già fatto.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se uno scrivesse che i napoletani sono camorristi o i siciliani mafiosi o altre cazzate del genere non susciterebbe solo la mia indignazione e quella di Mari'.
> 
> Anni fa, parlando con il mio pamnettiere che si lamentava di un campo nomadi vicino, gli chiedevo dove dovrebbero andare... dopo una serie di botta risposta gli avevo chiesto se gli sembrava una buona soluzione metterli su dei treni e metterli tuti in posto. Alla sua adesione entusiastica all'idea gli avevo fatto notare che era già stato fatto e se concordava sul completare quello che era stato già fatto.


è ovvio che un discorso del genere sia assurdo e indegno.
Ma non è quello di cui si sta discutendo.
Spiace dirlo ma anche qui, basterebbe che chi accusa di razzismo verso i rom, ci vivesse a due metri da distanza per un lungo periodo e poi se ne riparla.
Le mie esperienze con i rom sono TUTTE assolutamente negative.
certo che non credo che tutti i rom siano ladri e delinquenti , si vede che quelli li ho incontrati solo io.
Regole e leggi non vedo perchè dovrebbero riguardare solo certe etnie e categorie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è ovvio che un discorso del genere sia assurdo e indegno.
> Ma non è quello di cui si sta discutendo.
> Spiace dirlo ma anche qui, basterebbe che chi accusa di razzismo verso i rom, ci vivesse a due metri da distanza per un lungo periodo e poi se ne riparla.
> Le mie esperienze con i rom sono TUTTE assolutamente negative.
> ...


 Infatti non si vede perché rom e sinti di nazionalità italiana non abbiano nel concreto i diritti che spettano agli altri cittadini.
Nonsi capisce perché un'etnia (?) debba essere considerata portatrice genetica di comportamenti (cosa assurda dal punto di vista scientifico e non capisco come possa essere scritta da chi si presenta come medico) e neppure perché a un gruppo debba essere fatto carico delle responsabilità di singoli. La responsabilità individuale è alla base del diritto.
E ancora non si capisce perché si devva considerare attuabile senza indignazione la deportazione di gruppi di persone che non hanno compiuto alcun reato se non occupazione di suolo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

*Prima vennero a prendere gli zingari*

Prima di tutto vennero a prendere gli zingari e fui contento perchè rubacchiavano. 

​Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei e stetti zitto perchè mi stavano antipatici. 

Poi vennero a prendere gli omosessuali e fui sollevato perché mi erano fastidiosi. 

Poi vennero a prendere i comunisti ed io non dissi niente perchè non ero comunista. 

Un giorno vennero a prendere me e non c'era rimasto nessuno a protestare. 

Bertolt Brecht


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Purtroppo il razzismo e i provvedimenti razzisti non nascono dal nulla.
Gli interventi politici si innestano su odi, rancori, pregiudizi che sono ben radicati e che sono stati coltivati e alimentati da chi ha l'interesse di convogliare i malumori lontano da sè o di raccogliere consensi.

Paradossale che i più attivi in questo siano i leghisti che poi utilizzano l'identificazione di con il popolo dei nativi americani (che un po' zingari lo erano) per giustificare le loro politiche.


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è ovvio che un discorso del genere sia assurdo e indegno.
> Ma non è quello di cui si sta discutendo.
> Spiace dirlo ma anche qui, basterebbe che chi accusa di razzismo verso i rom, ci vivesse a due metri da distanza per un lungo periodo e poi se ne riparla.
> Le mie esperienze con i rom sono TUTTE assolutamente negative.
> ...


mi piace quotarti.
non sono razzista ma mi spiace nei confronti dei rom c'è sepmre stata una tolleranza che per altri non c'è.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Prima vennero a prendere gli zingari*
> 
> Prima di tutto vennero a prendere gli zingari e fui contento perchè rubacchiavano.
> 
> ...



Anch'io ho pensato a questa poesia ... comunque (tanto per precisare) il testo non e' di Brecht, e' del _"Pastor Martin Niemöller"_


http://www.serendipity.li/cda/niemoll.html

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prima_vennero...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Mi spiace constatare che c'è ancora chi ragiona per dogmi. Io sono di estrazione comunista (mio nonno era partigiano, un mio zio sindacalista CGIL negli anni 70, i miei genitori hanno sempre votato a sinistra) e spesso ho votato a sinistra anch'io. Forse lo farò ancora, finchè c'è Berlusca, ma il mondo è cambiato. Il PD è in discesa continua perchè non vuole accettarlo. 
Del nazismo, del fascismo, occorre memoria. Sempre e per sempre. E' sacrosanto. Ma basta dogmi.
Avevo parlato di tolleranza zero con chi delinque. Soprattutto per chi arriva da fuori (e non per razzismo, ma perchè sennò è una sfida impari, visto che ne abbiamo tanti già di nostro). Avevo specificato che non so se per i ROM la delinquenza sia la regola, ammettendo la mia insufficiente cultura sul loro mondo.
Ma basta con le frasi fatte. Hanno fatto la fortuna del Berlusca e gli allungano la vita (politica).

Ultima annotazione sull'autoctonìa. Non ne condivido assolutamente la definizione che è descritta nell'articolo. Autoctonìa non è semplicemente luogo di nascita, ma anche e soprattutto modo di vivere e di condividere la cultura del posto in cui vivi. Autoctoni si nasce, autoctoni si diventa anche. Ma secondo la cultura del posto. Sennò si è semplicemente immigrati (vedi i meridionali italiani in Germania). Ed immigrato non è una parolaccia nè una offesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Mi spiace constatare che c'è ancora chi ragiona per dogmi. Io sono di estrazione comunista (mio nonno era partigiano, un mio zio sindacalista CGIL negli anni 70, i miei genitori hanno sempre votato a sinistra) e spesso ho votato a sinistra anch'io. Forse lo farò ancora, finchè c'è Berlusca, ma il mondo è cambiato. Il PD è in discesa continua perchè non vuole accettarlo.
> Del nazismo, del fascismo, occorre memoria. Sempre e per sempre. E' sacrosanto. Ma basta dogmi.
> Avevo parlato di tolleranza zero con chi delinque. Soprattutto per chi arriva da fuori (e non per razzismo, ma perchè sennò è una sfida impari, visto che ne abbiamo tanti già di nostro). Avevo specificato che non so se per i ROM la delinquenza sia la regola, ammettendo la mia insufficiente cultura sul loro mondo.
> Ma basta con le frasi fatte. Hanno fatto la fortuna del Berlusca e gli allungano la vita (politica).
> ...


Il post che riporto di seguito è il tuo e sei tu che hai nominato il DNA alla cacchio... 



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ritengo che l'eccessiva tolleranza sia la ragione per la quale la sinistra in Italia non vincerà mai.
> Personalmente mi piace la diversità, l'esplorazione di altre culture, la scoperta di altri modi di vestire, mangiare, parlare. Ritengo pertanto indispensabile che uno stato civile si doti di politiche per l'integrazione, ma esigo anche politiche di tolleranza zero verso chi delinque. Siamo tenuti a controllare la nostra delinquenza, di quella degli altri ne farei volentieri a meno.
> Dunque mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il post che riporto di seguito è il tuo e sei tu che hai nominato il DNA alla cacchio...


E'evidente che si trattava soltanto di un modo di dire (maggiormente evidente quando poi ho specificato di non sapere abbastanza sui ROM). 
Mi confermi che certe parole ti fanno scattare a prescindere. E' purtroppo un limite della nostra cultura di sinistra. Nostra nel senso che è anche mia, giusto per evitare equivoci.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Il Partito Comunista e' morto a Padova 11/6/84:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_Berlinguer

*«* La questione morale esiste da tempo, ma ormai essa è diventata la questione politica prima ed essenziale perché dalla sua soluzione dipende la ripresa di fiducia nelle istituzioni, la effettiva governabilità del paese e la tenuta del regime democratico. *»*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01cDwLAcdVY


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il Partito Comunista e' morto a Padova 11/6/84:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_Berlinguer
> 
> ...


D'accordo, allora non attardiamoci e guardiamo il mondo com'è adesso....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E'evidente che si trattava soltanto di un modo di dire (maggiormente evidente quando poi ho specificato di non sapere abbastanza sui ROM).
> Mi confermi che certe parole ti fanno scattare a prescindere. E' purtroppo un limite della nostra cultura di sinistra. Nostra nel senso che è anche mia, giusto per evitare equivoci.


 E' un modo di dire scorretto linguisticamente e scientificamente che trasmette un'idea razzista e pericolosa.
Attribuirmi un'ideologia e una storia per screditare quello che scrivo è altrettanto scorretto.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire scorretto linguisticamente e scientificamente che trasmette un'idea razzista e pericolosa.
> Attribuirmi un'ideologia e una storia per screditare quello che scrivo è altrettanto scorretto.


Sofismi, Persa/Ritrovata, sofismi. 
Continuare a spaccare il capello è la ragione del nostro autolesionismo di sinistra.
Non ti attribuisco una ideologia, ma uno schema di pensiero che c'era in quell'ideologia, ormai scomparsa come dice giustamente Marì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sofismi, Persa/Ritrovata, sofismi.
> Continuare a spaccare il capello è la ragione del nostro autolesionismo di sinistra.
> Non ti attribuisco una ideologia, ma uno schema di pensiero che c'era in quell'ideologia, ormai scomparsa come dice giustamente Marì.


 Sei tu che hai invece adottato scemi di pensiero di un'ideologia.

E' un metodo di confronto che è molto diffuso, ma che non accetto.
Mi spiace ma ...io no... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRMEaEl7xgA


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Argh! Non ho voglia d'incazzarmi. 

Quoto Persa


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai invece adottato scemi di pensiero di un'ideologia.
> 
> E' un metodo di confronto che è molto diffuso, ma che non accetto.
> Mi spiace ma ...io no...
> ...


Non ho capito a quali schemi ti riferisci nel mio caso
Nè a quale ideologìa
Nè ho capito cosa non accetti
Nè in che cosa ti rifiuti di cascare
E il video è fuori luogo

E', questo, diversamente da come scrivi di solito, un post per nulla chiaro.

Grazie se vorrai chiarire, e, infine, spiace anche a me se ritieni che io sia stato scorretto. Questo non lo hai scritto ma mi hai lasciato un dubbio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

La poesia che io (come tanti altri, comprese antologie scolastiche) ho erroneamente attribuito a Brecht e invece del pastore Niemöller ha la seguentte origine


_> Che Martin Niemöller la pensasse in questo modo lo si può già dedurre da una conferenza del 3 luglio 1946. Riferiva di aver visitato, in compagnia di sua moglie, nell’estate del 1945 il campo di concentramento di Dachau, dove era stato imprigionato, e che vedendo la scritta apposta sui forni crematori: “Qui, negli anni dal 1933 al 1945, sono state bruciate 238.756 persone” si era chiesto: “E tu dov’eri dal 1933 fino al 1° luglio 1937?” (quest’ultima è la data del suo arresto), per concludere subito dopo: ‘Hermann Goering si vantava pubblicamente di avere eliminato il pericolo comunista: perché i comunisti, che non stanno in prigione per via del loro ‘crimine’, ora stanno dietro il filo spinato dei campi di concentramento appena creati. Adamo, dove sei? *Accidenti, Martin Niemöller, e tu dov’eri?* Ecco che cosa chiedeva Dio da quelle cifre…_
_E quel giorno, quando poi siamo tornati a casa, ho letto con nuovi occhi il capitolo 25 del Vangelo di Matteo: ‘Avevo fame e non mi avete nutrito; avevo sete e non mi avete dissetato; sono stato arrestato e voi non siete venuti da me’. Da cristiano avrei potuto e dovuto sapere, nel 1933, che attraverso ognuno di questi miei fratelli - che fossero comunisti o no - Dio in Gesù Cristo mi chiedeva se non volevo servirLo. E io ho rifiutato questo servizio e ho respinto la mia libertà. *Perché ho rifiutato la mia responsabilità.*_

*Da http://blog.webnews.it/29/05/2008/parole-virali-come-un-video-di-youtube/*


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Affermazioni vergognose.
> E pure indice di notevole ignoranza sull'argomento.


 Saranno vergognose per te, ma quando non ne senti dire da uno, ma da 100:"schifosa Napoli" e poi sputare a terra, solo perchè avendo visto in ritardo la fermata, non era riuscito a scendere dal tram...col cavolo che penso alla loro condizione!
Io non ti ho parlato di ideali nazionalisti o che...ti ho riportato *fatti reali* che ho visto con i miei occhi. 
Io non so tu dove viva e se vicino a te ci siano campi rom...ma da come parli, sembra che tu non abbia vissuto la presenza di certe persone.

Molto bello il tuo discorso sugli aggettivi positivi e negativi. Perchè non inizi tu a descrivere gli aggettivi positivi dei rom.

Ci sono molti clandestini che si spaccano la schiena sui campi, ma nessuno, stato compreso, li aiuta! Perchè mai ci dovremmo occupare di certi rom che, ribadisco, non è rarto vederli girare in MERCEDES..piuttosto di questi lavoratori?

A Caserta è rarissimo vedere un figlio di rom a scuola. In 27 anni solo una volta, alle elementari, il figlio di un giostraio...
*Gli "zingari"non si organizzano per chiedere l'elemosina???*
Ma davvero persa...vieni a farti un giro a Napoli...poi ne riparlaimo...E se non ci credi te ne racconto un paio!

Quoto Abigail...io di esperienze positive con i rom, non ne ho avute...

Non si parla solo di diritti...ma anche doveri...



> Se uno scrivesse che i napoletani sono camorristi o i siciliani mafiosi o altre cazzate del genere non susciterebbe solo la mia indignazione e quella di Mari'.


Dei napoletani dicono che sono tutti terroni (cafoni) e, nel periodo di bufera spazzatura, anche sporchi...ho forse modo di dire al mondo che non sono tutti così? Qualche napoletano ha dimostrato che non è così? No...posso anche indignarmi se vuoi ma l'obiettività dei fatti è questa: ho un'amica biellese. Mi ha detto che nella sua città c'è un quartiere interamente abitato dai napoletani...e sai cosa lo distingue dagli altri quartieri? La sporcizia delle strade...devo forse dar torto a chi dice che i napoletani sono tutti terroni e sporchi? No, al massimo posso dire io non lo sono.
Questa è quello che si vede di Napoli...

Quello che si vede dei rom, sono le loro azioni e i loro stili di vita..no certo le loro tradizioni di etnie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non ho capito a quali schemi ti riferisci nel mio caso
> Nè a quale ideologìa
> Nè ho capito cosa non accetti
> Nè in che cosa ti rifiuti di cascare
> ...


 Mi riferisco a tecniche di dialogo e argomentazione quelle sì sofistiche che vediamo applicate ogni giorno dai politici e che leggo spesso anche qui per giustificare posizioni ingiustificabili.
La canzone era *per chiudere* il discorso con "io non ci casco".


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Saranno vergognose per te, ma quando non ne senti dire da uno, ma da 100:"schifosa Napoli" e poi sputare a terra, solo perchè avendo visto in ritardo la fermata, non era riuscito a scendere dal tram...col cavolo che penso alla loro condizione!
> Io non ti ho parlato di ideali nazionalisti o che...ti ho riportato *fatti reali* che ho visto con i miei occhi.
> Io non so tu dove viva e se vicino a te ci siano campi rom...ma da come parli, sembra che tu non abbia vissuto la presenza di certe persone.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto un post chiaro ed equilibrato. Ovviamente secondo me.
Quoto.


----------



## Irene (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Saranno vergognose per te, ma quando non ne senti dire da uno, ma da 100:"schifosa Napoli" e poi sputare a terra, solo perchè avendo visto in ritardo la fermata, non era riuscito a scendere dal tram...col cavolo che penso alla loro condizione!
> Io non ti ho parlato di ideali nazionalisti o che...ti ho riportato *fatti reali* che ho visto con i miei occhi.
> Io non so tu dove viva e se vicino a te ci siano campi rom...ma da come parli, sembra che tu non abbia vissuto la presenza di certe persone.
> 
> ...


quoto pure io..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Saranno vergognose per te, ma quando non ne senti dire da uno, ma da 100:"schifosa Napoli" e poi sputare a terra, solo perchè avendo visto in ritardo la fermata, non era riuscito a scendere dal tram...col cavolo che penso alla loro condizione!
> Io non ti ho parlato di ideali nazionalisti o che...ti ho riportato *fatti reali* che ho visto con i miei occhi.
> Io non so tu dove viva e se vicino a te ci siano campi rom...ma da come parli, sembra che tu non abbia vissuto la presenza di certe persone.
> 
> ...


Quando da fatti singoli (anche ripetuti ...sorvolando sull'esempio) si passa ad attribuire a una etnia o a una cultura o a una città non solo un comportamento, ma a estendere a tutti gli appartenenti a quel gruppo la responsabilità di quel comportamento o addirittura si giustifica la loro emarginazione e se ne auspica la deportazione si è sul piano del razzismo.

E *trovo gravissimo che si possano fare con superficialità affermazioni razziste senza averne la consapevolezza e senza assumersi la responsabilità delle coseguenze*.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Quindi anziche', da popolo civile, aiutarli a integrarsi e magari raggiungere un livello socio-culturale pari a quello della media del paese che ospita, li si butta fuori... perche' non hanno soldi... ma se avete soldi da investire entrate pure.

Un livello di umanita' e comprensione degno degli USA:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

La Storia non ha insegnato nulla. :unhappy:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a tecniche di dialogo e argomentazione quelle sì sofistiche che vediamo applicate ogni giorno dai politici e che leggo spesso anche qui per giustificare posizioni ingiustificabili.
> La canzone era *per chiudere* il discorso con "io non ci casco".


Hai sbagliato, e di grosso.
Però se vuoi tagliar corto e chiudere con un "non ci casco", perdonami, ti dai la zappa sui piedi e ti contraddici alla grande, a proposito di tecniche applicate da certi politici....

Comunque non replico, credo le posizioni siano molto chiare e non è indispensabile convergere a tutti i costi.

Con rispetto

Ettore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato, e di grosso.
> Però se vuoi tagliar corto e chiudere con un "non ci casco", perdonami, ti dai la zappa sui piedi e ti contraddici alla grande, a proposito di tecniche applicate da certi politici....
> 
> Comunque non replico, credo le posizioni siano molto chiare e *non è indispensabile convergere a tutti i costi.*
> ...


 Tanto non sei mica uno zingaro...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Da queste parti si distinguono due categorie di immigranti: gli Expat che hanno una laurea e spesso gia' il lavoro in Olanda e parlano almeno piu' di una lingua (una di queste deve essere l'inglese); gli immigrati poveri. Ai primi il governo Olandese non da praticamente un cazzo, perche' hanno gia' una buona posizione e possibilita' d'integrarsi; ai secondi offre il corso d'olandese gratis, la casa, l'assegno mensile e l'ufficio di collocamento li segue affinche' trovino un lavoro adatto alle loro possibilita'.
Disgraziati qua non se ne vedono piu' di tanto, proprio per quel sistema di accoglienza civile e umano.
Non capisco (anzi voglio far finta di non capire) perche' l'Italia si ostini a "ispirarsi" a sistemi quasi peggiori del suo. Troppo facile additare quattro disgraziati piuttosto che anni di governi di merda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da queste parti si distinguono due categorie di immigranti: gli Expat che hanno una laurea e spesso gia' il lavoro in Olanda e parlano almeno piu' di una lingua (una di queste deve essere l'inglese); gli immigrati poveri. Ai primi il governo Olandese non da praticamente un cazzo, perche' hanno gia' una buona posizione e possibilita' d'integrarsi; ai secondi offre il corso d'olandese gratis, la casa, l'assegno mensile e l'ufficio di collocamento li segue affinche' trovino un lavoro adatto alle loro possibilita'.
> Disgraziati qua non se ne vedono piu' di tanto, proprio per quel sistema di accoglienza civile e umano.
> *Non capisco (anzi voglio far finta di non capire) perche' l'Italia si ostini a "ispirarsi" a sistemi quasi peggiori del suo. Troppo facile additare quattro disgraziati piuttosto che anni di governi di merda*.


 Purtroppo si capisce.
Quello che non si capisce è come possano cascare in questa trappola persone che hanno intelligenza e cultura per informarsi e capire.


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Storia non ha insegnato nulla. :unhappy:


Paragonare l'espulsione accompagnata alla deportazione nazista è indice di grande immaginazione.




> Quando da fatti singoli (anche ripetuti ...sorvolando sull'esempio) si passa ad attribuire a una etnia o a una cultura o a una città non solo un comportamento, ma a estendere a tutti gli appartenenti a quel gruppo la responsabilità di quel comportamento o addirittura si giustifica la loro emarginazione e se ne auspica la deportazione si è sul piano del razzismo.


Io non estendo la responsabilità proprio a nessuno, qualora ci siano dei comportamenti non corretti, fuori, visto che non sei cittadino italiano e comunitario...non ho alcun obbligo di tenermi il tuo sputo sul tram.
Per me se proprio vogliono stare qui, devono stare alle nostre leggi: documento di riconoscimento (perchè forse non lo sai, ma molti non lo hanno...possono dire anche di essere ali babà un giono e aladino quello successivo), ti trovi un lavoro e paghi le tasse..problema tuo di come fare (come lo è per tanti italiani e immigrati che cercano di sopravvivere), mandi i tuoi figli a scuola, paghi il biglietto come molti (altrimenti se ti beccano senza ti arriva la multa), hai una residenza fissa. Se vuoi fare il nomade devi essere *sempre reperibile, *e prima di poter lasciare l'Italia deve essere accertato che tu non abbia alcun tipo di pendenza: dove sta scritto che io mi devo beccare 50 euro di multa per essere senza biglietto sul bus e costretta a pagare (altrimenti mi arriva a casa compreso di mora) e un rom che abbia (eventualemente) preso la mia stessa multa debba scamparla perchè è senza fissa dimora?



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E *trovo gravissimo che si possano fare con superficialità affermazioni razziste senza averne la consapevolezza e senza assumersi la responsabilità delle coseguenze*.


Per me è gravissimo che tu parli d'ideali d'integrazione e solidarietà senza avere la consapevolezza di con chi hai a che fare. Ogni popolo si comporta in modo diverso a prescindere dalle tradizioni e dalle etnie di apperteneza.
Cosa ti fa credere che questi "popoli" vogliano *integrarsi* qui? 
Ancora non mi hai risposto, dimmi gli aggettivi positivi da attribuire al popolo rom e non in riferimento alle tradizioni.

Visto che tu e lettrice sembrate avere un livello umanitario superiore al nostro...perchè non aprite un campo rom vicino casa vostra e fate giocare i vostri figli con i loro (sempre che li troviate durante il giorno)?


Lettrice ha detto:


> Da queste parti si distinguono due categorie di immigranti: gli Expat che hanno una laurea e spesso gia' il lavoro in Olanda e parlano almeno piu' di una lingua (una di queste deve essere l'inglese); gli immigrati poveri. Ai primi il governo Olandese non da praticamente un cazzo, perche' hanno gia' una buona posizione e possibilita' d'integrarsi; *ai secondi offre il corso d'olandese gratis, la casa, l'assegno mensile e l'ufficio di collocamento li segue affinche' trovino un lavoro adatto alle loro possibilita'.*
> Disgraziati qua non se ne vedono piu' di tanto, proprio per quel sistema di accoglienza civile e umano.
> Non capisco (anzi voglio far finta di non capire) perche' l'Italia si ostini a "ispirarsi" a sistemi quasi peggiori del suo. Troppo facile additare quattro disgraziati piuttosto che anni di governi di merda.


 Tu non vivi in Italia vero? Questo metodo che tu definisci civile e umano..non è per nulla praticabile in Italia, spero che te ne renda conto...
Una cosa del genere non viene fatta nemmeno per gli italiani...
Anche l'ufficio di collocamento italiano di segue...dopo 20 anni dall'iscrizione riesce a trovarti lavoro come spazzino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

*Regista e Rom: la sfida di Laura *



_di *Davide Pelanda* – Megachip._


Intervista a Laura Halilovic - Segue: Il caso Milano.
È uno scricciolo di ragazza Laura Halilovic, ma molto determinata. Da sempre sognava di fare la regista e ce la sta facendo. Nonostante sia molto giovane, solo 20 anni. Nonostante abbia solo la terza media. E nonostante sia di etnia rom, benché sia nata a tutti gli effetti a Torino.

Ma la sua determinazione, che traspare anche dai suoi occhioni neri che ti scrutano mentre la si intervista, l’ha portata a “sfondare” nel cinema dapprima con la partecipazione e la vincita al festival torinese Sotto-18 (edizione 2007 con il cortometraggio “Illusione”, ospite anche del programma “Screensaver” di Rai3), poi con il film “Io, la Mia Famiglia Rom e Woody Allen”, un documentario sulla storia della sua famiglia d’origine, immersa totalmente nella cultura rom a confronto con quella italiana. Dal film, e durante le varie presentazioni in giro per l’Italia, Laura Halilovic da voce ai contrasti ed alle incomprensioni che fin da piccola la accompagnano nelle relazioni con i suoi genitori ed i Gagè, cioè gli altri che non sono rom.

*Laura perché questo film con un titolo su Woody Allen?*
«E’ dall’età di 9 anni che guardo i suoi film, li ho guardati tutti ed è un po’ il mio “maestro”. Ho cominciato a guardarli da “Manhattan”, è stata la mia scuola e io l’adoro!»

*E i tuoi come l’hanno presa l’idea che tu diventassi una regista di film?*
«All’inizio non tanto bene, anche perché secondo loro avrei dovuto sposarmi, visto che ho già 20 anni e per la nostra cultura sarei già vecchia per il matrimonio. Io non l’ho fatto e sono stati un po’ “scossi” dalla mia decisione. Perché la ragazza rom non può né studiare né tantomeno lavorare: insomma, io disonoro la famiglia, così dicono».

*E com’è la tua storia? Hai vissuto in un campo?*
«Sono nata a Torino e fino all’età di 8 anni ho vissuto in un campo, quello vicino all’aeroporto a Torino e poi mi sono trasferita in un alloggio di una casa popolare. Siamo 5 fratelli, madre e padre, due cognati nella stessa casa.
Ho studiato fino alla terza media e poi c’era bisogno di lavorare. E il cinema è la mia passione. È un ambiente difficile, quello dello spettacolo. Ho conosciuto due registi torinesi, Davide Tosco e Niccolò Rondolino, e con loro sono riuscita ad entrare in questo mondo. Ritengo comunque che ci sia tanta gente falsa. Vengo vista come “diversa” sia dal mio popolo che dagli italiani. Sono tra due fuochi e tutto ciò lo vivo con molta difficoltà, sto cercando di mettere pace anche in me stessa. Ma è molto difficile».

*E’ dura mettersi contro tutti?*
«Durissima!»

*E sei appoggiata da qualcuno?*
«Da me stessa. E’ difficile, se non si combatte per degli obiettivi…»

*Come stai vivendo oggi la situazione di rom, anche per via delle nuove normative sugli stranieri che possono sembrare un po’ razziste?*
«Credo che non si voglia conoscere il diverso, si ha paura di conoscere il Rom, questo perché il Rom non è stato mai visto come una persona. Molto spesso attraverso la tv e i mass media ci presentano cose non vere dei Rom, ci viene fatto una sorta di lavaggio del cervello».

*Ti riferisci alle dicerie che i rom rubano e sono delinquenti?*
«Esatto. I delinquenti e chi ruba li troviamo un po’ dappertutto, anche tra gli italiani ci sono quelli buoni e quelli cattivi. Non si può solo additare noi Rom, perché non è così, non si può generalizzare. Certo che se non ci si da la possibilità di lavorare alla gente, per guadagnarsi il pane ovviamente si va a rubare o a fare l’elemosina».

*La tua famiglia come vive?*
«Siamo una casa popolare, mio padre lavora il rame e lo vende, mia madre sta a casa e io vivo con i miei familiari».

*Come hai fatto ad arrivare a vivere nella casa popolare con la tua famiglia?*
«Quando vivi al campo ti vengono assegnati dei punti da quando sei residente al campo. Quando raggiungi un certo punteggio hai automaticamente diritto alla casa».

*E’ una tradizione quella della lavorazione del rame?*
«Diciamo che ha una origine nelle nostre tradizioni, poi però mio padre ha trovato solo quello come lavoro da fare per mantenerci. I miei genitori erano profughi provenienti dalla Bosnia e sono arrivati in Italia nel 1982».

*Come vedresti l’integrazione tra rom e italiani?*
«Spero che dalla parte italiana capiscano che siamo delle persone e non degli animali, mentre dalla parte rom anche lì occorre adeguarsi. Ma molti che cercano di adeguarsi si chiedono il perché debbono farlo se comunque non vengono mai accettati per come sono e sempre esclusi. Quando mi si dice da parte di uno della Lega Nord “ Vai a casa tua” io mi domando “dov’è casa mia se sono una nomade che gira? Che non ha una sua patria ed è libera? Casa mia è il mondo!”. Ma loro non riescono a capirlo!».

*Attualmente le condizioni di vita del campo nomadi da cui tu provieni sono migliorate o peggiorate?*
«Peggiorate, perché il rom è diverso ed è giusto che se ne stia da parte. Come struttura vivono malissimo, non c’è sanità, non c’è igiene, i bambini la vivono malissimo, ci sono dei toponi non dei topi. Vengono messi in mezzo alle discariche o ai canili come è in via Germagnano a Torino. C’è anche gente malata, ma non interessa a nessuno!»

Ma il film ci parla anche dei problemi dell’integrazione a scuola, della paura e dell’ansia per i numerosi sgombri che i rom debbono subire senza poter far valere le proprie ragioni, in quanto si sentono sempre inferiori e non accettati e ben voluti dalla stragrande maggioranza degli italiani (significativa la battuta della nonna di Laura che dice: «metti su l’acqua per la pasta in questo campo per l’ora del pranzo, la pasta si cuoce mentre ci sgomberano, per poi mangiarla chissà in quale altro posto»).

Certo per questa famiglia, così come per le altre tante famiglie rom, combattere il pregiudizio e gli sgomberi può essere veramente drammatico. Nel film si parla, ad esempio, dello zio di Laura che stava in un campo nella periferia di Milano dove aveva comperato un terreno. Ebbene, lì non avrebbe potuto costruire nessuna casa, perché non gli davano il permesso in quanto rom: è lui stesso a spiegare che sarebbe stato denunciato per abusivismo, mentre quando lo sgomberano dalla sua proprietà non può farci nulla: ha 24 ore per andarsene e basta. Come è possibile tutto ciò
http://www.megachipdue.info/tematiche/cervelli-in-fuga/3737-regista-e-rom-la-sfida-di-laura.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

IL CASO MILANO
*Una politica di integrazione rom e sinti a Milano fatta di sgomberi*
Proprio di recente il gruppo consiliare di “Uniti con Dario Fo per Milano”, assieme ai “Verdi”, al “Gruppo Misto” ed al “Gruppo Laici Socialisti Libertari Radicali” ha elaborato una mozione con carattere di urgenza che ha per oggetto la politica efficace di integrazione delle minoranze etniche dei rom e dei sinti, dove si denuncia il fatto che «gli sgomberi forzati compiuti nel Comune di Milano non hanno sinora rispettato le disposizioni delle Nazioni Unite e quelle del Comitato dei Ministri del Consiglio d’Europa in materia» che tra l’altro «stabiliscono - ricordano al sindaco Moratti – le garanzie minime di rispetto dei diritti umani, vietando inutili accanimenti sulle persone sgomberate (in occasione di ogni sgombero i servizi sociali del Comune offrono soluzioni che impediscono alle famiglie di stare unite e ai bimbi rom di età inferiore ai 7 anni di continuare a stare insieme a entrambi i genitori e ai bimbi rom di età superiore ai 7 anni di stare con la propria madre), e la preventiva predisposizione di adeguate alternative abitative per i nuclei familiari».
Nella mozione si dice anche dell’enorme dispendio di soldi per gli sgombri avvenuti («Da notizie giornalistiche – si legge testualmente - uno sgombero costa mediamente 20.000 euro e può raggiungere anche una spesa di 30.000 euro e quindi ad oggi il Comune di Milano ha speso circa 9 milioni di euro»), descritta come la “fatica di Sisifo” quando si “spostano” a tutti gli effetti le persone rom da un campo di una zona periferica ad un’altra zona periferica e ciò non rappresenta una soluzione serie e concreta. Mentre invece viene ricordato nella stessa mozione che il «compito delle istituzioni pubbliche dovrebbe essere la presa in carico complessiva delle persone, con la garanzia di un orientamento individualizzato e di un progetto calibrato sul nucleo familiare. I due elementi qualificanti e imprescindibili di questa strategia complessiva sono l’abitazione e il lavoro per i quali risultano necessari un’attività di accompagnamento nell’inserimento lavorativo, una presenza duratura di mediazione e facilitazione dei rapporti (anche di vicinato) nell’inserimento abitativo, un supporto e una consulenza nella gestione del bilancio domestico e del rapporto con il credito, la garanzia dell’accesso al servizio sanitario pubblico». Dunque i consiglieri di minoranza di Milano chiedono che l’assessore alla famiglia, scuola e politiche sociali si attivi per adottare «politiche più efficaci e meno dispendiose, come quelle avviate da altre amministrazioni comunali italiane (sia di destra che di sinistra) quali Mantova, Vicenza, Venezia, Treviso, Padova, Bergamo, Trento, Bologna, Settimo Torinese, Modena, Pisa, Buccinasco, che si sono assunte la responsabilità di offrire percorsi di integrazione e di accompagnamento lavorativo e abitativo e garanzie reputazionali, con l’impegno di un orientamento individualizzato e di un progetto calibrato sul nucleo familiare»

http://www.megachipdue.info/tematiche/cervelli-in-fuga/3737-regista-e-rom-la-sfida-di-laura.html


****************************************************************
​I fondi si spendono in base alla politica. Se si decide di spenderli per la repressione, non ve ne sono per la integrazione.
La politica di tolleranza 0 di New York comprendeva fondi per le scuole.
A chi (più intollerante di chi già aveva 0 tolleranza) si opponeva a questo sperpero il sindaco aveva risposto che era più conveniente, costava meno investire in istruzione che in repressione della delinquenza nata dall'ignoranza e dall'emarginazione.​


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da queste parti si distinguono due categorie di immigranti: gli Expat che hanno una laurea e spesso gia' il lavoro in Olanda e parlano almeno piu' di una lingua (una di queste deve essere l'inglese); gli immigrati poveri. Ai primi il governo Olandese non da praticamente un cazzo, perche' hanno gia' una buona posizione e possibilita' d'integrarsi; ai secondi offre il corso d'olandese gratis, la casa, l'assegno mensile e l'ufficio di collocamento li segue affinche' trovino un lavoro adatto alle loro possibilita'.
> Disgraziati qua non se ne vedono piu' di tanto, proprio per quel sistema di accoglienza civile e umano.
> Non capisco (anzi voglio far finta di non capire) perche' l'Italia si ostini a "ispirarsi" a sistemi quasi peggiori del suo. Troppo facile additare quattro disgraziati piuttosto che anni di governi di merda.


A parte i governi di m.... sui quali concordo, direi che la ricchezza ed i problemi sociali dell'Olanda sono ben altra cosa:

Debito pubblico : 60,9 % (Italia 116 %)
Reddito procapite : 3° posto in Europa (Italia 13° posto)
Criminalità organizzata: non c'è paragone.
Incidenza dei coatti sulla popolazione nazionale: infinitamente inferiore all'Italia.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. 
Abbiamo ben altre gatte da pelare. Sarà anche una dote delle gente del Nord, essere così efficienti, per carità.... Lo dicono anche Bossi e Calderoli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Paragonare l'espulsione accompagnata alla deportazione nazista è indice di grande immaginazione.*
> 
> *No è segno di comprensione della Storia e dei meccanismi psicologici che sono alla base dell'accettazione e dell'appoggio delle politiche razziste e xenofobe*.
> 
> ...


*Chi ti autorizza ad attribuirmi ipocrisia e incoerenza? Che ne sai di dove vivo, che lavoro svolgo e come mi comporto nella quotidianeità?*
*Oltrettutto se questo "problema" fosse così diffuso, grave e pressante, cosa può far pensare che io possa considermene impermeabile? Non vivo a villa certosa.*


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Purtroppo si capisce.
> Quello che non si capisce è come possano cascare in questa trappola persone che hanno intelligenza e cultura per informarsi e capire.


Ecco, questa è intolleranza, è spocchia, è fascismo.

Mi spiace davvero, ma fai parte di quelle persone della mia sinistra che mi fanno riflettere su alcuni errori di fondo della nostra cultura. E lo dico con amore, perchè sogno una sinistra moderna, che rinasca, che governi a lungo e ci faccia dimenticare questi 17 anni bui.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> A parte i governi di m.... sui quali concordo, direi che la ricchezza ed i problemi sociali dell'Olanda sono ben altra cosa:
> 
> Debito pubblico : 60,9 % (Italia 116 %)
> Reddito procapite : 3° posto in Europa (Italia 13° posto)
> ...


Quindi secondo te, il problema sono i Rom o la totale mancanza di senso civile degli Italiani? Che se possono non solo non pagano le tasse, non pagano manco il biglietto del tram... poi si lamentano che funziona di merda.

Ho parlato di ispirarsi a un sistema migliore, piuttosto che a uno peggiore... e' inutile dire "gli Olandesi sono anni luce avanti, inutile guardare a loro perche' facciamo brutta figura... meglio prendere un sistema piu' alla mano e fallimentare come il nostro cosi' ci votano di nuovo".
Buttate fuori i Rom ma benvenga la mafia cinese


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te, il problema sono i Rom o la totale mancanza di senso civile degli Italiani? Che se possono non solo non pagano le tasse, non pagano manco il biglietto del tram... poi si lamentano che funziona di merda.
> 
> Ho parlato di ispirarsi a un sistema migliore, piuttosto che a uno peggiore... e' inutile dire "gli Olandesi sono anni luce avanti, inutile guardare a loro perche' facciamo brutta figura... meglio prendere un sistema piu' alla mano e fallimentare come il nostro cosi' ci votano di nuovo".
> Buttate fuori i Rom ma benvenga la mafia cinese


Ma guarda che io contro i ROM non ho nulla. Rileggiti gli interventi.
Parlavo di delinquenza, stigmatizzando quella dei non italiani non perchè diversa, ma solo perchè rende ingestibile il problema sicurezza che già abbiamo.  
Non puoi consentire al tuo vicino che non ha la pattuniera di poggiare la sua immondizia nel tuo cestino, se questo già trabocca. Quando avrai il denaro per comprarne un altro o uno più grande lo aiuterai.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Chi ti autorizza ad attribuirmi ipocrisia e incoerenza?
> *


*
**Non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere*...ma sei hai la coda di paglia è un problema tuo. 
Ti consiglio però, la prossima volta non prenderti l'autorizzazione a darmi dell'ignorante, razzista, nazista, ecc..ok?

Se questa innocenti domada ti è venuto in seguito a questa frase: _Visto che tu e lettrice sembrate avere un livello umanitario superiore al nostro...perchè non aprite un campo rom vicino casa vostra e fate giocare i vostri figli con i loro (sempre che li troviate durante il giorno)?
_Sappi che non era ne una provocazione ne un'accusa...ma una domanda seria e diretta. 
Visto che tanto parli di integrazione e solidarietà, perchè non sei ad organizzare campi rom e ad aiutare queste persone, piuttosto che scriverle sul forum?
Se già lo fai alzo le mani eh...mi arrendo.



> *Che ne sai di dove vivo, che lavoro svolgo e come mi comporto nella quotidianeità?*


 Non so dove vivi, cosa fai, ecc, e nemmeno m'interessa..ma di sicuro non conosci la realtà dei luoghi dove vivo: che è ben diversa da quella che descrivi.



> Oltrettutto se questo "problema" fosse così diffuso, grave e pressante, cosa può far pensare che io possa considermene impermeabile? Non vivo a villa certosa.


 NOn l'ho mai pensato, ma sembra che tu estenda la tua esperienza e/o concetti, a tutti come verità assoluta, cosa che,* ti ripeto per quel che riguarda la mia realtà di vita*, non è.
E' più chiaro così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> [/B]*Non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere*...ma sei hai la coda di paglia è un problema tuo.
> Ti consiglio però, la prossima volta non prenderti l'autorizzazione a darmi dell'ignorante, razzista, nazista, ecc..ok?
> 
> Se questa innocenti domada ti è venuto in seguito a questa frase: _Visto che tu e lettrice sembrate avere un livello umanitario superiore al nostro...perchè non aprite un campo rom vicino casa vostra e fate giocare i vostri figli con i loro (sempre che li troviate durante il giorno)?_
> ...


 Se scrivi cose razziste lo scrivo.
Se tu non vuoi sentirti razzista sei tu che devi informarti, vivere esperienze diverse e cambiare opinione o ...accettare il fatto di essere razzista.
Non mi illudo che questo termine sia rifiutato per principio, ci ritroveremo presto a rileggere Manifesto della razza.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> [/B]*Non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere*...ma sei hai la coda di paglia è un problema tuo.
> Ti consiglio però, la prossima volta non prenderti l'autorizzazione a darmi dell'ignorante, razzista, nazista, ecc..ok?
> 
> Se questa innocenti domada ti è venuto in seguito a questa frase: _Visto che tu e lettrice sembrate avere un livello umanitario superiore al nostro...perchè non aprite un campo rom vicino casa vostra e fate giocare i vostri figli con i loro (sempre che li troviate durante il giorno)?_
> ...


Purtroppo la percezione dei problemi nelle diverse zone dell'Italia è totalmente differente. Ho vissuto sia a Nord che al Centro che a Sud. A Nord ho sempre avvertito un senso di sicurezza che a Sud non c'è. Parlo della quotidianità, della percezione in strada, quando cammini. 
Questo incide eccome, sul comune sentire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è intolleranza, è spocchia, è fascismo.
> 
> Mi spiace davvero, ma fai parte di quelle persone della mia sinistra che mi fanno riflettere su alcuni errori di fondo della nostra cultura. E lo dico con amore, perchè sogno una sinistra moderna, che rinasca, che governi a lungo e ci faccia dimenticare questi 17 anni bui.


 Anca mo?!
Te l'ho detto che non ci casco.

Se auspichi una sinistra che dica cose di destra è un problema tuo.

Io... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwXKYjUZI1k


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anca mo?!
> Te l'ho detto che non ci casco.
> 
> Se auspichi una sinistra che dica cose di destra è un problema tuo.
> ...


Ti lascio alle tue certezze ed alle due dogmatiche convinzioni.
Il futuro non è di chi la pensa così, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Eliade (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se scrivi cose razziste lo scrivo.
> Se tu non vuoi sentirti razzista sei tu che devi informarti, vivere esperienze diverse e cambiare opinione o ...accettare il fatto di essere razzista.
> Non mi illudo che questo termine sia rifiutato per principio, ci ritroveremo presto a *rileggere Manifesto della razza*.


 Continui a volare di fantasia...
Io non ho bisogno d'informarmi sulle etnie in generale, o sulla politica della sinistra o su nanni moretti...io credo in quello che vedo, vivo delle mie esperienze e su quelle degli altri. Tu parli per articoli, per casi politici, ancora non hai scritto (semmai vuoi/puoi) quali sono state le tue esperienze dirette con qualche rom. 
E quello che vedo, non è l'immagine* di poveri innocenti deportati* che tu vuoi far sembrare.



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Purtroppo la percezione dei problemi nelle diverse zone dell'Italia è totalmente differente. Ho vissuto sia a Nord che al Centro che a Sud. A Nord ho sempre avvertito un senso di sicurezza che a Sud non c'è. *Parlo della quotidianità, della percezione in strada, quando cammini. *
> Questo incide eccome, sul comune sentire...


Esatto Ettore. Io mi sono spinta fino in toscana, e non è lo stesso di Napoli...


Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> *Ti lascio alle tue certezze ed alle due dogmatiche convinzioni.*
> Il futuro non è di chi la pensa così, per quanto mi riguarda.


 Ti seguo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Continui a volare di fantasia...
> Io non ho bisogno d'informarmi sulle etnie in generale, o sulla politica della sinistra o su nanni moretti...io credo in quello che vedo, vivo delle mie esperienze e su quelle degli altri. Tu parli per articoli, per casi politici, ancora non hai scritto (semmai vuoi/puoi) quali sono state le tue esperienze dirette con qualche rom.
> E quello che vedo, non è l'immagine* di poveri innocenti deportati* che tu vuoi far sembrare.
> 
> ...


 Mi spiace sei tu che parli per ideologia e estendi esperienze insignificanti e le utilizzi per criminalizzare un'etnia cosa ch,e implicitamente e fattivamente, autorizza comportamenti quelli sì criminali dall'incendio di campi rom a interventi di deportazione.
Ripeto, è grave che tu non sia consapevole di questo e delle responsabilità conseguenti.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Per Lettrice e Persa: io non sono assolutamente razzista e credo che un mondo multiraziale sia la cosa più bella che ci possa essere. Adoro le città dove la  miscellanea di umanità è grande e varia perchè è la civiltà che mi auspico a a cui tendo. 
Mi domando solo perchè nel particolare dei rom ci debbano essere dei distinguo - MI RIFERISCO SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE A CHI DELINQUE , A CHI SFRUTTA E MALTRATTA MINORI PER LA QUESTUA E A CHI RAPISCE PER LO STESSO MOTIVO - debba essere trattato diversamente da tutti gli altri delinquenti di qualsiasi popolazione.
Io, ripeto, ho avuto solo esperienze negative con gli zingari.
sarò stata sfigata ma se per 4 volte ti svuotano  la  casa, ti scippano e SOPRATUTTO (non per sentito dire) cercano di portarti via la sorella (quando avevamo 6 anni mia madre solo all'ultimo momento riuscì a strappare dalle mani di una zingara la mia sorellina che stava giocando in spiaggia lontano dal nostro gruppo e che questa si stava trascionando   via )mi rendo conto di avere molta meno tolleranza e comprensione.
Poi lo vedo tutti i giorni. tutti gli spazi a loro "concessi" (sarà brutto il termine ma tant'è, non pagano acqua, elettricità ect) vengono lasciati in condizioni merdose. A me sta roba fa incazzare.
Che devo dire??  il contrario?? 
Questo per dire che la condivisione quotidiana  con persone che mancano totalmente di rispetto per leggi e regole e si fanno solo i cazzi loro porta necessariamente ad avere un atteggiamento di chiusura mentale che già è ,indiscutibilmente , forte negli italiani anche per ragioni ed esperienze storiche neanche tanto lontane.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace sei tu che parli per ideologia e estendi esperienze insignificanti e le utilizzi per criminalizzare un'etnia cosa ch,e implicitamente e fattivamente, autorizza comportamenti quelli sì criminali dall'incendio di campi rom a interventi di deportazione.
> *Ripeto, è grave che tu non sia consapevole di questo e delle responsabilità conseguenti.*


P/R, ma cos'è questa, una minaccia ?
Sono allibito.... Ma scherzi, vero ?


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace sei tu che parli per ideologia e estendi esperienze insignificanti e le utilizzi per criminalizzare un'etnia cosa *ch,e implicitamente e fattivamente, autorizza comportamenti quelli sì criminali dall'incendio di campi rom a interventi di deportazione.*
> Ripeto, è grave che tu non sia consapevole di questo e delle responsabilità conseguenti.


Ma stai scherzando??
uno può pretendere che vengano rispettate le regole (non sono certo quella che non s'incazza quando non le seguono gli italiani) senza pensare che per farlo si debbano commettere reati così schifosi e vergognosi come quelli che citi???
e perchè ogni volta che si parla di regole la prima critica è che gli italiani non lo fanno??
Io le tasse le pago e mi comporto come una cittadina onesta che segue regole e leggi perchè,nonostante tutto, amo il mio paese. Se la metà degli italiani evade , fotte e se ne frega non è un problema mio e non mi piace che mi si metta nel mucchio così a capocchia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Per Lettrice e Persa: io non sono assolutamente razzista e credo che un mondo multiraziale sia la cosa più bella che ci possa essere. Adoro le città dove la miscellanea di umanità è grande e varia perchè è la civiltà che mi auspico a a cui tendo.
> Mi domando solo perchè nel particolare dei rom ci debbano essere dei distinguo - MI RIFERISCO SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE A CHI DELINQUE , A CHI SFRUTTA E MALTRATTA MINORI PER LA QUESTUA E A CHI RAPISCE PER LO STESSO MOTIVO - debba essere trattato diversamente da tutti gli altri delinquenti di qualsiasi popolazione.
> Io, ripeto, ho avuto solo esperienze negative con gli zingari.
> sarò stata sfigata ma se per 4 volte ti svuotano la casa, ti scippano e SOPRATUTTO (non per sentito dire) cercano di portarti via la sorella (quando avevamo 6 anni mia madre solo all'ultimo momento riuscì a strappare dalle mani di una zingara la mia sorellina che stava giocando in spiaggia lontano dal nostro gruppo e che questa si stava trascionando via )mi rendo conto di avere molta meno tolleranza e comprensione.
> ...


 Ma né io né lettrice abbiamo messo in dubbio la presenza di delinquenti tra gli zingari, nomadi, rom, sinti, i delinquenti sono ovunque e sono in percentuale più alta  tra chi è in condizioni economiche e sociali difficili.
O almeno è più frequente quel tipo di delinquenza che ti causa lo scippo, il borseggio o la casa svaligiata, non il tipo di delinquenza che toglie miliardi di risorse alla comunità.
Questo secondo tipo di delinquenza agisce (come la prima) grazie a responsabilità politiche.
E io mi imbufalisco quando si scarica la giusta rabbia per la delinquenza, per il fastidio, per la puzza su chi è messo nelle condizioni per deliquere, dar fastidio, puzzare da chi compie il secondo tipo di delinquenza che non viene visto come responsabile e se ne  assume invece il pensiero.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma né io né lettrice abbiamo messo in dubbio la presenza di delinquenti tra gli zingari, nomadi, rom, sinti, i delinquenti sono ovunque e sono in percentuale più alta  tra chi è in condizioni economiche e sociali difficili.
> O almeno è più frequente quel tipo di delinquenza che ti causa lo scippo, il borseggio o la casa svaligiata, non il tipo di delinquenza che toglie miliardi di risorse alla comunità.
> Questo secondo tipo di delinquenza agisce (come la prima) grazie a responsabilità politiche.
> E io mi imbufalisco quando si scarica la giusta rabbia per la delinquenza, per il fastidio, per la puzza su chi è messo nelle condizioni per deliquere, dar fastidio, puzzare da chi compie il secondo tipo di delinquenza che non viene visto come responsabile e se ne  assume invece il pensiero.


io li vedo entrambi e lo sai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando??
> uno può pretendere che vengano rispettate le regole (non sono certo quella che non s'incazza quando non le seguono gli italiani) senza pensare che per farlo si debbano commettere reati così schifosi e vergognosi come quelli che citi???
> e perchè ogni volta che si parla di regole la prima critica è che gli italiani non lo fanno??
> Io le tasse le pago e mi comporto come una cittadina onesta che segue regole e leggi perchè,nonostante tutto, amo il mio paese. Se la metà degli italiani evade , fotte e se ne frega non è un problema mio e non mi piace che mi si metta nel mucchio così a capocchia.


 No io mi riferivo alla responsabilità morale, sociale e politica di appoggiare politiche di emarginazione e deportazione.
Non auspicavo certo o appoggiavo la mancanza di rispetto delle regole. Anche se le politiche di fatto razziste si poggiano su un sentire popolare che parte dal fastidio per il mancato rispetto delle regole.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma né io né lettrice abbiamo messo in dubbio la presenza di delinquenti tra gli zingari, nomadi, rom, sinti, i delinquenti sono ovunque e sono in percentuale più alta tra chi è in condizioni economiche e sociali difficili.
> O almeno è più frequente quel tipo di delinquenza che ti causa lo scippo, il borseggio o la casa svaligiata, non il tipo di delinquenza che toglie miliardi di risorse alla comunità.
> Questo secondo tipo di delinquenza agisce (come la prima) grazie a responsabilità politiche.
> E io mi imbufalisco quando si scarica la giusta rabbia per la delinquenza, per il fastidio, per la puzza su chi è messo nelle condizioni per deliquere, dar fastidio, puzzare da chi compie il secondo tipo di delinquenza che non viene visto come responsabile e se ne assume invece il pensiero.


Il secondo tipo di delinquenza (politica) è quello che stigmatizzo tutti i giorni e mi porta ad odiare l'aziendalismo e gli aziendalisti al potere, eredi di Craxi e della P2.
Detto, questo ho tutto il diritto di stigmatizzare anche il primo.
Come vedi non assumo il pensiero di nessuno, se non il mio.
Anche se, credo in buona fede, vedo che non lo ritieni possibile. Hai bisogno delle categorie, per ragionare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io li vedo entrambi e lo sai.


 Tu sì.
Ma ho letto appoggio a una politica ripugnante che attua concretamente qui e ora politiche di emarginazione e razziste.

Mi pare che questa discussione abbia scatenato in alcuni un moto di autodifesa (meno male! Significa che dà ancora fastidio considerarsi razzisti) che non ha dato modo di leggere almeno le cose che avevo postato che rispondevano con serenità ai vari punti portati a supporto del proprio pensiero. Non ho letto quella rigidità in te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Il secondo tipo di delinquenza (politica) è quello che stigmatizzo tutti i giorni e mi porta ad odiare l'aziendalismo e gli aziendalisti al potere, eredi di Craxi e della P2.
> Detto, questo ho tutto il diritto di stigmatizzare anche il primo.
> Come vedi non assumo il pensiero di nessuno, se non il mio.
> Anche se, credo in buona fede, vedo che non lo ritieni possibile. Hai bisogno delle categorie, per ragionare.


 Se non metti in rapporto la politica di quel potere e quella delinquenza finanziaria con l'emarginazione in generale e con le politiche migratorie sei tu che segui schemi rigidi.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non metti in rapporto la politica di quel potere e quella delinquenza finanziaria con l'emarginazione in generale e con le politiche migratorie sei tu che segui schemi rigidi.


E dagli..... ma quali politiche migratorie, quale emarginazione ?

Ma vuoi rileggere e concentrarti su quello che ho scritto ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E dagli..... ma quali politiche migratorie, quale emarginazione ?
> 
> Ma vuoi rileggere e concentrarti su quello che ho scritto ?


 Io ho postato Maroni che approva Sarcozy. 
Non indignarsi, ma dire che "però i rom delinquono" in questo contesto non è solo dire una banalità,  è  appoggiare quella politica.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho postato Maroni che approva Sarcozy.
> Non indignarsi, ma dire che "però i rom delinquono" in questo contesto non è solo dire una banalità, è appoggiare quella politica.


 
 Dunque mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), _Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così _


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Dunque mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), _Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così _


 Tu sei medico come io sono musicista...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei medico come io sono musicista...


E tu sei democratica come io sono gay.....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *No io mi riferivo alla responsabilità morale, sociale e politica di appoggiare politiche di emarginazione e deportazione.*
> Non auspicavo certo o appoggiavo la mancanza di rispetto delle regole. Anche se le politiche di fatto razziste si poggiano su un sentire popolare che parte dal fastidio per il mancato rispetto delle regole.


Ma infatti quello che mi fa accapponare la pelle e' questo... un governo che propone questo tipo di soluzioni va temuto


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei medico come io sono musicista...





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E tu sei democratica come io sono gay.....


altra coppia altro girooooooooooooo:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti quello che mi fa accapponare la pelle e' questo... un governo che propone questo tipo di soluzioni va temuto



Il governo che abbiamo lo sappiamo tutti che cacca sia ma per fare quel che dici ci vogliono anche risorse e una mentalità tutta diversa da quella che abbiamo.
Però a me onestamente non sembra però che gli italiani siano così chiusi come si pensa. Hanno e avevano un 'apertura mentale retrograda e chiusa ma le cose stanno cambiando. Anche perchè il processo è inevitabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Il governo che abbiamo lo sappiamo tutti che cacca sia ma per fare quel che dici ci vogliono anche risorse e una mentalità tutta diversa da quella che abbiamo.
> Però a me onestamente non sembra però che gli italiani siano così chiusi come si pensa. Hanno e avevano un 'apertura mentale retrograda e chiusa ma le cose stanno cambiando. Anche perchè il processo è inevitabile.


 Lo vedi che sei ottimista... :up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E tu sei democratica come io sono gay.....


posso fare una domanda se è lecito?
se io ti dico che i rom per me sono più rispettosi degli italiani delle leggi e tu mi dici che dico castronerie posso anche io darti dell'antidemocratico?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

comunque io esporterei il nostro governo in toto in romania


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda se è lecito?
> se io ti dico che i rom per me sono più rispettosi degli italiani delle leggi e tu mi dici che dico castronerie posso anche io darti dell'antidemocratico?


stareste entrambi dicendo delle cazzate:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Il governo che abbiamo lo sappiamo tutti che cacca sia ma per fare quel che dici ci vogliono anche risorse e una mentalità tutta diversa da quella che abbiamo.*
> Però a me onestamente non sembra però che gli italiani siano così chiusi come si pensa. Hanno e avevano un 'apertura mentale retrograda e chiusa ma le cose stanno cambiando. Anche perchè il processo è inevitabile.


Le risorse ci sarebbero, ragazzi che vorrebbero aprire attivita' ci sarebbero... ma appena ti scontri con la burocrazia e le varie prese per il culo ti cascano le braccia!

Nella seconda parte sei veramente romantica e ottimista:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> comunque io esporterei il nostro governo in toto in romania


Io importerei un governo dall'estero... come si fa con gli allenatori delle squadre di calcio:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le risorse ci sarebbero, ragazzi che vorrebbero aprire attivita' ci sarebbero... ma appena ti scontri con la burocrazia e le varie prese per il culo ti cascano le braccia!
> 
> *Nella seconda parte sei veramente romantica e ottimista*:carneval:


:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stareste entrambi dicendo delle cazzate:carneval::carneval:


ma io ne sono consapevole
:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma io ne sono consapevole
> :carneval:


:up:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval:


Sbadabam!


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbadabam!


così impari a darmi della romantica:carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io importerei un governo dall'estero... come si fa con gli allenatori delle squadre di calcio:carneval:


anche il governo rumeno va bene
:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> così impari a darmi della romantica:carneval:


Gli spezzerei le zampe col trinciapollo...track! track!

E ora cammina cerbiatto di merda :racchia:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> anche il governo rumeno va bene
> :carneval:


Non lo so, quante coppe ha vinto?:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gli spezzerei le zampe col trinciapollo...track! track!
> 
> E ora cammina cerbiatto di merda :racchia:


:confuso: ma che ti ha fatto povera stella di cerbiatto!!!???
Orfano ,solo e pure così bistrattato!!!:unhappy:
per fortuna me ne occupo io:sci:

sorry for the ot


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, quante coppe ha vinto?:carneval:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, quante coppe ha vinto?:carneval:


vinte non lo so, ma basterebbe che non le rubassero:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> vinte non lo so, ma basterebbe che non le rubassero:carneval:


mi hai fatto sputare:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sputare:carneval::carneval:


L'hai fatto il vaccino antinfluenzale?:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> vinte non lo so, ma basterebbe che non le rubassero:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi stai gia' simpatico


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> L'hai fatto il vaccino antinfluenzale?:carneval:


oh yesssssssssss


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi stai gia' simpatico


Thanks, darling


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oh yesssssssssss


spero solo tu abbia una pessima mira


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> spero solo tu abbia una pessima mira


tremenda, tranquillo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Thanks, darling


Mi manca Honey e per oggi sono apposto:blank:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi manca Honey e per oggi sono apposto:blank:


Dear ti soddisfa o è poco intimo?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tremenda, tranquillo:mrgreen:


sono apposto direi. sputacchia pure quanto vuoi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> comunque io esporterei il nostro governo in toto in romania


 Tu sei crudele.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei crudele.


Con i rumeni? certo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Con i rumeni? certo!


 Certo! Poveretti... poi vengono tutti qui... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Dunque mi sembra giusto cacciare via coloro che hanno nel DNA il delinquere (a volte nel loro modo di pensare non è neanche delinquere quel che può risultare a noi....), _Se questo sia il caso dei ROM non lo so, però in generale la penso così _





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei medico come io sono musicista...


C'ha ragione Persa



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E tu sei democratica come io sono gay.....



I nuovi comunisti sono un surrogato di gente che non vale niente, oramai e' un capitolo chiuso, punto.

Ho gia dato "altrove", sono stanca :uhoh: nun ce la faccio piu' 

Dall'altra parte siamo giunti ad un compromesso (ci siamo venuti incontro) ... e se fosse tutta una messinscena? ... in politica si fanno questi giochetti  pensate ... negli USA (lo sanno pure le capre chi ha fatto cadere le torri gemelle) dopo 11 settembre sono stati sospesi i diritti civili  PERCHE'?


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

*Aggiornamento*

*Cei: Italia vincolata a Ue su espulsioni immigrati*

*Migrantes, rimpatri rom illeciti, in europa liberta' movimento*

             21 agosto, 19:56

di Fausto Gasparroni
 CITTA' DEL VATICANO - La tesi del ministro dell'Interno Roberto Maroni, secondo cui in tema di immigrazione e' il momento di fare un passo in piu' ed arrivare alla ''possibilita' di espellere anche i cittadini comunitari'', trova subito l'opposizione della Chiesa italiana, che richiama invece al ''diritto di insediamento e movimento'' stabilito dall'Unione Europa. ''Il governo italiano non puo' autonomamente decidere in riferimento a una politica europea che invece stabilisce sostanzialmente il diritto di insediamento e di movimento'', e' l'altola', dettato dai microfoni della Radio Vaticana, da monsignor Giancarlo Perego, direttore generale della Fondazione Migrantes della Cei. In un'intervista al Corriere della Sera, il ministro Maroni ha plaudito all'espulsione dei rom decisa in Francia dal governo Sarkozy, che in questo ''sta copiando l'Italia'', e per il futuro ha promesso misure ancora piu' dure. Il titolare del Viminale ha parlato di ''espulsioni come per i clandestini, non rimpatri assistiti e volontari'', per chi viola ''la direttiva che fissa i requisiti per chi vive in un altro Stato membro'' (reddito minimo, dimora adeguata e non essere a carico del sistema sociale del Paese che lo ospita). Inoltre, ha detto, ''le espulsioni dovrebbero essere possibili per tutti i cittadini comunitari, non solo per i rom''. Per i vescovi italiani, pero', i rimpatri decisi da Sarkozy, ''sono illegittimi'', perche' - dice mons. Perego - ''riguardano sostanzialmente persone che hanno il diritto di movimento in Europa e d'insediamento''. Secondo il direttore di Migrantes, ''la Francia purtroppo ha seguito la strada dell'Italia di un'espulsione indiscriminata dei rom''. Un'espulsione che, a suo dire, ha generato ''nuovi campi abusivi'', ''ancora abbandono della popolazione rom'' e ''l'annullamento di tutta una politica sociale che era stata fatta per la scolarizzazione dei bambini''. Inoltre, per mons. Perego, ''l'azione che avviene contro i rom oggi non e' un'azione di politica migratoria - non dimentichiamo che anche in Italia l'80% dei rom e' italiano - ma e' una politica discriminatoria nei confronti di una popolazione''. Anche secondo il portavoce della Comunita' di Sant'Egidio, Mario Marazziti, le espulsioni decise dal governo francese possono ''incoraggiare sentimenti sbagliati nella popolazione francese ed europea, portando a pensare che ci possano essere cittadini di serie A e di serie B''. In risposta a quanto affermato dal ministro Maroni, poi, il vicepresidente della Commissione Affari Europei, Enrico Farinone (Pd), ha detto ''no a forzature delle norme comunitarie. Espellere anche i cittadini comunitari, come vuole Maroni, vorrebbe dire nei fatti tentare di far morire Schengen''. Mentre per il portavoce dell'Italia dei Valori, Leoluca Orlando, ''il governo fa un uso distorto, discriminatorio e razzista di principi incontestabili come il diritto alla sicurezza e il rispetto della legalita'''. Sandro Gozi, capogruppo del Pd nella commissione Politiche della Ue di Montecitorio, chiede al ministro dell'Interno di ''venire a riferire in parlamento sulle sue intenzioni''. In sintonia con Maroni e' invece Isabella Bertolini della direzione nazionale del Popolo della Liberta', secondo cui ''la linea dura, ribadita dai vertici del Pdl, contro la presenza di stranieri irregolari e' quello che ci vuole. Poco importa che siano comunitari e quindi anche rom, o extracomunitari. Chi non ha i titoli per rimanere in Italia deve essere espulso''. Pienamente d'accordo con la linea dura di Maroni si e' detta Mariastella Gelmini: ''sono favorevole alle espulsioni dei cittadini anche comunitari, e condivido appieno la posizione del ministro Maroni a riguardo. Non e' possibile infatti - sottolinea in una nota il ministro dell'Istruzione - che il Governo italiano legittimi situazioni di palese illegalita' e di non rispetto delle regole''.


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/08/21/visualizza_new.html_1791664972.html


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

mah come al solito vi siete scannati e schierati, è questo che porta poco lontano l'italia. il confronto da noi diventa sempre una guerra esopratutto un guerra politica.
quello che non comprendo è come qui qualcuno abbia affermato che non concediamo quali italiani il diritto ai rom di integrarsi, per me significa che state dando aria alla bocca.
la natura del rom è quella di essere un errante, il che significa che tu puoi anche regalargli un palazzo, uno stipendio a vita, e scuola gratis per i figli ma non lo accetterà mai ! oggi è qui e domani è la.
di che campano? una volta forse di arte oggi in prevalenza di accattonaggio e di furto, fonte amici di polizia e carabinieri che mi dicono sempre trovarsi disarmati di fronte a loro, spesso è impossibile accertare anche la loro identità.
la parità non esiste se un altro comunitario, e dico anche francese olandese o rumeno, commette un reato viene identificato e sconta la pena, loro spariscono evaporano e sono intoccabili. in virtu' di non so' quale principio.
vivono nello sporco, i loro figli transitano in mezzo ai nostri che li dobbiamo vaccinare anche per il raffreddore, non sono educati e controllati e vengono soprattutto sfruttati.
ci fanno tanto schifo i bambini in india poerelli a cucire i palloni della nike quelli invece ai semafori d'inverno a fare gli accattoni NO perchè oramai ci siamo asseufatti a vederli. 
noi oramai li vediamo da sempre e sono come un arredo urbano.
se proteggere la dignità umana, rivendicare il diritto ad essere bambino anche per un bimbo rom, proteggere la loro identità etnica in un paese civile significa essere razzisti, datemi della razzista a me che importa. tanto poi urlate ed urlate ma la sera tornate a casa fate la doccia, mettete le pantofole e le gambe sotto il tavolo apparecchiato, indossate il vostro vestitino preferito, avete  il conto in banca  e lo stipendio assicurato. io non sono ipocrita.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mah come al solito vi siete scannati e schierati, è questo che porta poco lontano l'italia. il confronto da noi diventa sempre una guerra esopratutto un guerra politica.
> quello che non comprendo è come qui qualcuno abbia affermato che non concediamo quali italiani il diritto ai rom di integrarsi, per me significa che state dando aria alla bocca.
> la natura del rom è quella di essere un errante, il che significa che tu puoi anche regalargli un palazzo, uno stipendio a vita, e scuola gratis per i figli ma non lo accetterà mai ! oggi è qui e domani è la.
> di che campano? una volta forse di arte oggi in prevalenza di accattonaggio e di furto, fonte amici di polizia e carabinieri che mi dicono sempre trovarsi disarmati di fronte a loro, spesso è impossibile accertare anche la loro identità.
> ...


Io nemmeno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mah come al solito vi siete scannati e schierati, è questo che porta poco lontano l'italia. il confronto da noi diventa sempre una guerra esopratutto un guerra politica.
> quello che non comprendo è come qui qualcuno abbia affermato che non concediamo quali italiani il diritto ai rom di integrarsi, per me significa che state dando aria alla bocca.
> la natura del rom è quella di essere un errante, il che significa che tu puoi anche regalargli un palazzo, uno stipendio a vita, e scuola gratis per i figli ma non lo accetterà mai ! oggi è qui e domani è la.
> di che campano? una volta forse di arte oggi in prevalenza di accattonaggio e di furto, fonte amici di polizia e carabinieri che mi dicono sempre trovarsi disarmati di fronte a loro, spesso è impossibile accertare anche la loro identità.
> ...


Se concludi con "sono razzista" non sei ipocrita. Però non so cosa sia peggio.
Leggi quelle pagine dai link che ho postato e ti renderai conto che scrivi delle cose scorrette.
Io ho avuto una rom che sta facendo il classico.
E' l'eccezione che conferma la regola?
Può essere.
E la ragazza che è diventata regista?
Altra eccezione.
E i musicisti?
I calciatori?
Eccezioni.
Già la regola è che noi ci facciamo la doccia e loro no.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mah come al solito vi siete scannati e schierati, è questo che porta poco lontano l'italia. il confronto da noi diventa sempre una guerra esopratutto un guerra politica.
> quello che non comprendo è come qui qualcuno abbia affermato che non concediamo quali italiani il diritto ai rom di integrarsi, per me significa che state dando aria alla bocca.
> la natura del rom è quella di essere un errante, il che significa che tu puoi anche regalargli un palazzo, uno stipendio a vita, e scuola gratis per i figli ma non lo accetterà mai ! oggi è qui e domani è la.
> di che campano? una volta forse di arte oggi in prevalenza di accattonaggio e di furto, fonte amici di polizia e carabinieri che mi dicono sempre trovarsi disarmati di fronte a loro, spesso è impossibile accertare anche la loro identità.
> ...


Ehmm ma vi piacerebbe in Italia avere le fabbriche come quelle della Nike!

Il fatto e' che un paese che vuole adottare come soluzione al problema immigrazione, delinquenza, integrazione la deportazione e' ben lontano dall'essere considerato civile.
Dov'e' l'ipocrisia nel voler vedere riconosciuti i diritti e i doveri di chiunque decida di andare a vivere in un'altra nazione? 
C'e' chi di partenza non ha avuto la nostra fortuna, piuttosto che tapparsi il naso perche' non ha la possibilita' di farsi la doccia bisognerebbe tendergli una mano... e se come singolo una persona ha il diritto di essere razzista, bisognerebbe spaventarsi di un governo che lo e' cosi' apertamente!
Perche' ora sono i rom... poi saranno gli africani e cosi' via... tutta storia gia' scritta mica favole dei palloni della Nike.


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi stai gia' simpatico


...io vorrei sapere CHI é.
Se no gli metto una nota negativa


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se concludi con "sono razzista" non sei ipocrita. Però non so cosa sia peggio.
> Leggi quelle pagine dai link che ho postato e ti renderai conto che scrivi delle cose scorrette.
> Io ho avuto una rom che sta facendo il classico.
> E' l'eccezione che conferma la regola?
> ...


 
Avere una mentalità aperta è uno dei sogni che ci accompagna ogni giorno.
Saper vedere che tutti , a prescindere dalla razza, e anche dal lavoro, possono sbagliare o essere nel giusto.

L'ipocrisia è il non vole vedere che siamo tutti essere umani e trincerarsi nella paura di chi non conosciamo.
Io la penso così.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...io vorrei sapere CHI é.
> Se no gli metto una nota negativa


Se non conosci Leonardo stiamo freschi!


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

Onestamente? Quelli che delinquono via dall'Italia ed in fretta, se vogliono essere onesti meglio per loro.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente? Quelli che delinquono via dall'Italia ed in fretta, se vogliono essere onesti meglio per loro.


domani voglio vederti davanti a Palazzo Chigi con una valigia per espellerLO. che dici, lo fai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente? Quelli che delinquono via dall'Italia ed in fretta, se vogliono essere onesti meglio per loro.


 Chi delinque deve essere definito tale da un tribunale con un giusto processo.
A chi spetta se no stabilire chi delinque, quale delitto ha compiuto e con quali responsabilità?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> domani voglio vederti davanti a Palazzo Chigi con una valigia per espellerLO. che dici, lo fai?


 Il Gli regalo i ...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il Gli regalo i ...


non era una battuta. e spero che nemmeno la tua lo sia. e io ce lo farei andare via dentro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non era una battuta. e spero che nemmeno la tua lo sia. e io ce lo farei andare via dentro.


 Anch'io... :up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io... :up:


a me va bene anche deceduto. chiedo troppo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> a me va bene anche deceduto. chiedo troppo?


 Questo non dipende dalla giustizia e volontà umana. Si può solo accettare la volontà della natura.


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi delinque deve essere definito tale da un tribunale con un giusto processo.
> A chi spetta se no stabilire chi delinque, quale delitto ha compiuto e con quali responsabilità?


Nella microcriminalità non è poi così difficile dare responsabilità ad un ladro, ma permane il problema che quello non riamane ne dentro alle carceri o ne fuori dall'Italia, libero di fare i suoi piccolissimi delitti...ma anche alcuni più gravi come appiccare fuoco ad  una seconda casa come ripicca per essere stato beccato dal proprietario, mica è una cosa bellina.
Cosa faccio io se mi trovo ad essere derubato? Con il cavolo che dico la famosa frase "Guarda che ti denuncio!" questa sinceramente è l'unica frase che non direi per non essere rapinato ancora di più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nella microcriminalità non è poi così difficile dare responsabilità ad un ladro, ma permane il problema che quello non riamane ne dentro alle carceri o ne fuori dall'Italia, libero di fare i suoi piccolissimi delitti...ma anche alcuni più gravi come appiccare fuoco ad una seconda casa come ripicca per essere stato beccato dal proprietario, mica è una cosa bellina.
> Cosa faccio io se mi trovo ad essere derubato? Con il cavolo che dico la famosa frase "Guarda che ti denuncio!" questa sinceramente è l'unica frase che non direi per non essere rapinato ancora di più.


 Se fosse tutto così semplice ed evidente di per sè si potebe tornare alla giustizia individuale e alla legge del tagione o della vendetta.
Non sempre ciò che appare è ciò che è.
Quando siamo noi vittime degli errori della giustizia ci dovremmo meglio rendere conto di come non si tratti di valutazioni semplici.
In ogni caso esiste un diritto da qualche millennio da cui non si possono escludere solo gruppi di persone.
Il tema era però un altro, ovvero la deportazione di persone che non hanno commesso alcun reato.


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

Un Rom ha diritto di rimanere in questa terra, ma dalla mia esperienza personale anche se essi hanno una cultura loro importante devo dire che essa cozza particicolarmente con la nesotra medesima cultura, allora perchè essere masochisti ed accettare questo passivamente anzi esortandoli? Finchè non si viene colpiti dalla ingiustizia Italiana purtroppo questo non si può capire, non si comprende quando stupida sia la legge nostra e quante garanzie conceda a veri criminali e quante poche ne dia a cittadini semplici.
Il migliro modo per avere giustizia? Non avere nessun rapporto con la giustizia e saper evitare problemi.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un Rom ha diritto di rimanere in questa terra, ma dalla mia esperienza personale anche se essi hanno una cultura loro importante devo dire che essa cozza *particicolarmente con la nesotra medesima cultura*, allora perchè essere masochisti ed accettare questo passivamente anzi esortandoli? Finchè non si viene colpiti dalla ingiustizia Italiana purtroppo questo non si può capire, non si comprende quando stupida sia la legge nostra e quante garanzie conceda a veri criminali e quante poche ne dia a cittadini semplici.
> Il migliro modo per avere giustizia? Non avere nessun rapporto con la giustizia e saper evitare problemi.


Dici?:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Se non conosci Leonardo stiamo freschi!


 
Non fare lo gnorri...

CHI si cela dietro questo nick...


----------



## Amarax (22 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente? Quelli che delinquono via dall'Italia ed in fretta, se vogliono essere onesti meglio per loro.


 
Ciao Daniele


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele


Ciao ama!!! Tutto bene???


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Le "minoranze" sono sempre state manna per i demagoghi, vedi la chiesa, vedi un certo tipo di sinistre.
Ci hanno pescato tutti, però, a modo loro.
Ora, è assolutamente valido il principio dell'accoglienza, questo almeno entro i limiti del rispetto della proprietà privata e dei codici del Diritto. Dobbiamo però ricordare che il Diritto e la proprietà privata sono sotto la responsabilità dello Stato, il quale è posto a tutela e protezione del Paese e delle sue leggi, del cittadino e dei suoi diritti. Ora questo obbligo può comportare anche l'allontanamento di quei soggetti che NON VOGLIONO ESSERE INTEGRATI bensì vogliono imporre i propri stili di vita, la propria presenza a prescindere dal diritto, il disprezzo delle leggi, della proprietà privata e della dignità delle persone, comprese tra queste i propri famigliari più indifesi (bambini, donne, anziani).
Parlare di nazismo e di leggi razziali oggi riempie la bocca di coloro che non hanno nulla di meglio da dire. Probabilmente vivono in zone dove il problema non sussiste o dove loro personalmente non vengono toccati.
Non si fa questione di "razza", a parte l'infelice uscita di Ettore, ma solamente di mancanza di rispetto da una parte ed incapacità di farsi rispettare (rispettando) dall'altra.
E' una debolezza della nostra società, questo senza dubbio, il fatto di essere incapaci di accogliere, accettare e sopportare ed integrare chiunque ci venga in casa, ma mi chiedo quanti di coloro che starnazzano come galline spennate di fronte ad azioni di puro e semplice reimpatrio (non di deportazione, per favore un po' di rispetto per coloro che l'hanno subita realmente) sia disposto a lasciare libertà di azione a *gruppi*, non solo soggetti, che hanno nei fondamenti della loro "cultura" la furberia, lo sfruttamento dei minori e delle donne, il furto, il danneggiamento, il ricatto, il disprezzo delle persone, delle cose, dei luoghi e che poi si parano e si fanno parare il culo dai demagoghi inneggiando ai "sacri valori tradizionali" ed alla "libertà di espressione".
Dico sempre: allora, cari signori, se ci venissero in casa delle tribù di antropofagi dovremmo accettarli perchè "quella è la loro cultura"?! Allora dovremmo accettare pure i sacrifici umani, perchè no? E la lapidazione delle adultere in piazza, perchè no? E l'infibulazione, perchè no? E la prostituzione rituale dei bambini, perchè no? Etc, etc.

Sono cresciuto a pane e storia della II Guerra, immagini della Shoah e dei campi di concentramento, narrazioni sulla Resistenza e canti degli Alpini. Ho amici veri e sinceri di ogni parte del mondo, non credo nelle "razze" anche perchè è scientificamente provato che non ha alcun senso, ma se una cultura troppo aliena da me mi soffoca in casa mia, permettetemi di difendermi. Senza violenza, finchè riesco, ma voglio potermi difendere.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Agosto 2010)

Personalmente nutro una grande curiosità verso le differenze culturali, amo conoscere gente diversa da me x poter "rubare" un po' della loro visione della vita, per poter ampliare i miei orizzonti.
Per entrare in contatto, però, ci vuole rispetto da una parte e dall'altra. 
Ecco io credo che vivere all'estero non sia facile perchè, anche se lo stato che ci ospita fa di tutto per aiutarci, bisogna metterci del proprio. E' quindi necessario il rispetto delle leggi e della cultura di chi ci ospita per poter essere accettati. Questo non significa azzerarsi nella cultura dell'altro, si possono mantenere le proprie peculiarità pur inserendosi in un altro mondo.
Detto questo trovo che i rom non abbiano il monimo rispetto per la ns cultura, le ns città e le ns leggi.
La zozzeria che distingue i campi nomadi è nota a chiunque ne abbia visto (anche solo da fuori uno), l'idea che il furto sia un modus vivendi mi pare molto insita all'interno di questa cultura....mi chiedo avete mai visto i nomadi frugare nei bidoni gialli dei vestiti usati buttando letteralmente in mezzo alla strada quello che a loro non piace? Vuol forse dire che loro meritano il meglio e gli altri i loro scarti calpestati (personalmente sottolineo che ho visto solo loro fare queste cose)?
Vogliamo parlare anche dei bambini usati per impietosire gli animi delle persone e ricavare qualche centesimo di elemosina (personalmente sottolineo che ho visto solo loro fare queste cose)?
Non mi sono mai sentita razzista, credo che siano commenti oggettivi frutto di osservazione. Però lapidatemi pure


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

Ciao benvenuta/o.


soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi chiedo avete mai visto i nomadi frugare nei bidoni gialli dei vestiti usati buttando letteralmente in mezzo alla strada quello che a loro non piace?


Si, è ho visto anche di peggio in riferimento a questo...e mi sono anche presa molte offese!


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Ciao benvenuta/o*.
> 
> Si, è ho visto anche di peggio in riferimento a questo...e mi sono anche presa molte offese!


 
grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum



Ciao bella bimba  tutto OK?


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao bella bimba  tutto OK?


 
Ma sì, grazie. tutto nella norma. e tu?


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma sì, grazie. tutto nella norma. e tu?


Perfetto come sempre :up:


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perfetto come sempre :up:


 
meno male! :cincin2:


----------



## Mari' (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> meno male! :cincin2:



:mrgreen: mangi sempre tanto? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum


 Ah scusa..non lo sapevo, ho visto utete accolto e sono stata tratta in inganno!:condom:
Dunque sei una lei, beh allora piacere...bentornata nella mischia:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum


Allora vediamo di farci una ceretta per cortesia! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Personalmente nutro una grande curiosità verso le differenze culturali, amo conoscere gente diversa da me x poter "rubare" un po' della loro visione della vita, per poter ampliare i miei orizzonti.
> Per entrare in contatto, però, ci vuole rispetto da una parte e dall'altra.
> Ecco io credo che vivere all'estero non sia facile perchè, anche se lo stato che ci ospita fa di tutto per aiutarci, bisogna metterci del proprio. E' quindi necessario il rispetto delle leggi e della cultura di chi ci ospita per poter essere accettati. Questo non significa azzerarsi nella cultura dell'altro, si possono mantenere le proprie peculiarità pur inserendosi in un altro mondo.
> Detto questo trovo che i rom non abbiano il monimo rispetto per la ns cultura, le ns città e le ns leggi.
> ...


Non contesto nulla, non ne ho interesse, non è questo il problemo che avevo affrontato. Il problema è che se le persone, come singoli e gruppi possano essere deportate (chi viene caricato su un mezzo di trasporto e portato in un posto diverso da quello da dove aveva scelto di vivere viene deportato. La deportazione in campi di concentramento è un passo in più che gli zingari hanno giù provato) in base al fatto che attribuiamo a tutti reati commessi da alcuni.
Volevo però far notare che i vestiti vecchi della raccolta caritas vanno praticamente totalmente al riciclo e quindi non vemgono poi distribuiti. E' diverso, in parte, per quelli portati direttamente alle parrocchie.
Però non credo che la "maleducazione" possa essere un motivo sufficiente per giustificare *poltiche di emarginazioe e repressione che costano di più di quanto costerebbero poltiche inclusive*.


----------



## Amarax (23 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie Eli, non sono di primo pelo, però. scrivevo sul vecchio forum


 
Già:up:
ciao cara


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non credo che la "maleducazione" possa essere un motivo sufficiente per giustificare *poltiche di emarginazioe e repressione che costano di più di quanto costerebbero poltiche inclusive*.


Non è maleducazione è mancanza di rispetto, è derisione dei valori non loro e sfruttamento di quelli degli altri che gli fanno più comodo. Le parole dicono tante cose e lo dico sempre alla mia ragazza, ma nei fatti queste parole come possono essere riportate alla realtà. Includiamoli anche noi nella nostra società ma come? Con l'unico sistema che ha funzionato ed è durato anni ed anni? In Rep Ceca ci riuscirono, ma a che costo??? Il costo della disumanizzazione di chi ci prova, perchè per piegare una cultura che si basa sulla illegalità bisogna piegarla totalmente, bisogna accettare alcuni valori positivi e distruggere tutti quelli negativi, come possiamo pensare che un uomo Rom possa accettare di non rubare in vita sua e di lavorare???Come possiamo pensare che gli uomini siano ragionevoli e diplomatici? 
L'uomo migliore se messo in condizioni di esserlo diventa una bestia, diventa il peggiore dei predatori, diventa semplicemente un uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è maleducazione è mancanza di rispetto, è derisione dei valori non loro e sfruttamento di quelli degli altri che gli fanno più comodo. Le parole dicono tante cose e lo dico sempre alla mia ragazza, ma nei fatti queste parole come possono essere riportate alla realtà. Includiamoli anche noi nella nostra società ma come? Con l'unico sistema che ha funzionato ed è durato anni ed anni? In Rep Ceca ci riuscirono, ma a che costo??? Il costo della disumanizzazione di chi ci prova, perchè per piegare una cultura che si basa sulla illegalità bisogna piegarla totalmente, bisogna accettare alcuni valori positivi e distruggere tutti quelli negativi, come possiamo pensare che un uomo Rom possa accettare di non rubare in vita sua e di lavorare???Come possiamo pensare che gli uomini siano ragionevoli e diplomatici?
> L'uomo migliore se messo in condizioni di esserlo diventa una bestia, diventa il peggiore dei predatori, diventa semplicemente un uomo.


 Dici cose tremende.
Ho già scritto a sufficienza, se ti fosse interessato considerare quello che avevo da dire.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici cose tremende.
> Ho già scritto a sufficienza, se ti fosse interessato considerare quello che avevo da dire.


No, hai parlato come il migliore dei politici dicendo un no ad una cosa ma non proponendo nulla di sensato per distinguere la condizione? Come integrare queste persone? Sai che ci sono state persone che se lo sono chieste ed hanno risolto con un beneamato nulla di fatto? Le parole come al solito sono lo zero assoluto, come i politici italiani poi, sono solo i fatti che contano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, hai parlato come il migliore dei politici dicendo un no ad una cosa ma non proponendo nulla di sensato per distinguere la condizione? Come integrare queste persone? Sai che ci sono state persone che se lo sono chieste ed hanno risolto con un beneamato nulla di fatto? Le parole come al solito sono lo zero assoluto, come i politici italiani poi, sono solo i fatti che contano.


Sei un laureando, sei in grado di fare una ricerca e informarti di quali sono i progetti e come possono essere realizzati.


P.S. Grazie per il politico.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Ok, va bene: 

Se qualcuno impone sè stesso *in casa d'altri*, con arroganza, violenza soprusi, minacce, è "nel pieno dei suoi diritti di essere umano".

Se io difendo me stesso *in casa* *mia* attraverso gli strumenti che la Legge mi consente, sono "razzista, nazista, violento etc, etc".


ok, ok


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei un laureando, sei in grado di fare una ricerca e informarti di quali sono i progetti e come possono essere realizzati.
> 
> 
> P.S. Grazie per il politico.:mrgreen:


Allora...non capisco il senso di questo post, è solo un punto di vista "contro" non sostenuto da nessuna idea propositiva e sistenuto solo dal filo conduttore del razzismo come cosa brutta. Ok, bellissima  la soluzione dei francesi, in ogni località che un numero di abitanti maggiore di 5000 ci vorrebbe un camoi di acccoglienza nomadi legalizzato e predefinito ma allo stesso tempo  le illegalità sia di stazionamento mezzi sia di illegalità come vita vengono punite con la espulsione diretta degli interessati. 
Allora quanti Rom verrebbero cacciati dall'Italia e quindi "deportati" altrove nel giro di 1 settimana?


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

ho sempre pensato che le differenze arricchiscano e l'integrazione sia sinonimo di civiltà.
occorre però anche lo sforzo e la volontà d'integrazione dall'altra parte.
e non mi sento azzardata se dico che non vedo da parte dei rom una grande volontà in questo senso, i bambini che mandano a scuola sono sempre troppo pochi.
e ci sono forme di cultura intollerabili che non meritano nessun rispetto proprio come quella dell'accattonaggio con bambini di pochi mesi costretti al freddo o al caldo, bambini ai quali è negata l'infanzia mandati a rubare , a chiedere l'elemosina alla mercé di qualsiasi depravato.
un tempo forse avrei ritenuto che fossero discorsi "poco di sinistra"
ma mi sono liberata dalla zavorra di principi teorici che non rispecchiano la realtà che poi vivo quotidianamente.
civilmente abbiamo il dovere di accogliere senza emarginare , ma nella pratica, nel caso dei rom , i più esigono diritti senza voler assolvere a nessun dovere


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Io penso che pretendere che una cultura si integri è solo una forma di razzismo più sottile. Un'etnia ha religione, etica, abitudini... tutte peculiari, che tenderà a conservare. E secondo me questo è una cosa buona e giusta. Chiaramente, uno stato ha le sue leggi, che vanno rispettate da tutti... italiani stranieri rom bianchi neri gialli muslì indù cattolici politici banchieri operai... 
Il vero problema in Italia è che tendenzialmente della legge ce ne fottiamo un po' tutti. Non dico che non ci siano le persone oneste, anzi. Ma è il nostro modo furbetto di pensare che ci rovina. Inutile prendersela col politico di turno. In un altro paese, non siederebbe mai in parlamento.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che pretendere che una cultura si *integri è solo una forma di razzismo più sottile*. Un'etnia ha religione, etica, abitudini... tutte peculiari, che tenderà a conservare. E secondo me questo è una cosa buona e giusta. Chiaramente, uno stato ha le sue leggi, che vanno rispettate da tutti... italiani stranieri rom bianchi neri gialli muslì indù cattolici politici banchieri operai...
> Il vero problema in Italia è che tendenzialmente della legge ce ne fottiamo un po' tutti. Non dico che non ci siano le persone oneste, anzi. Ma è il nostro modo furbetto di pensare che ci rovina. Inutile prendersela col politico di turno. In un altro paese, non siederebbe mai in parlamento.


dici?
nel senso che non devono rispettare le leggi dello stato in cui vivono?
imparare a dialogare con gli altri?
l'integrazione poi è anche scambio ...proprio quello che arricchisce gli uni e gli altri.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che le differenze arricchiscano e l'integrazione sia sinonimo di civiltà.
> occorre però anche lo sforzo e la volontà d'integrazione dall'altra parte.
> e non mi sento azzardata se dico che non vedo da parte dei rom una grande volontà in questo senso, i bambini che mandano a scuola sono sempre troppo pochi.
> e ci sono forme di cultura intollerabili che non meritano nessun rispetto proprio come quella dell'accattonaggio con bambini di pochi mesi costretti al freddo o al caldo, bambini ai quali è negata l'infanzia mandati a rubare , a chiedere l'elemosina alla mercé di qualsiasi depravato.
> ...



Capisco il discorso... rompere le abitudini culturali e' difficilissimo, soprattutto se cattive, per questo c'e' la legge che obbliga ad adempiere a determinati doveri, quali mandare i figli a scuola, gettare i rifiuti negli appositi cassonetti, pagare le tasse eccetera.
Se la legge non funziona e in Italia non funziona, non ci sara' mai soluzione e ognuno italiani e non, continuera' a fare i propri porci comodi. La "deportazione" non e' una soluzione, tantomeno lo e' la chiusura delle "frontiere" e' solo un modo molto comodo da parte di una classe politica che non merita di far parte della categoria, di spostare il problema..."il problema non siamo noi, sono loro".
L'integrazione spontanea e' una vera utopia, anche gli italiani all'estero tendono a stare tra di loro, (io no a dire il vero) immagini questi gruppi che neanche parlano la lingua e che hanno usi e costumi totalmente diversi.
Di destra o sinistra m'importa ben poco. Accoglienza certo, sempre, che non vuol dire entra e fai quello che vuoi


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che pretendere che una cultura si integri è solo una forma di razzismo più sottile. Un'etnia ha religione, etica, abitudini... tutte peculiari, che tenderà a conservare. E secondo me questo è una cosa buona e giusta. Chiaramente, uno stato ha le sue leggi, che vanno rispettate da tutti... italiani stranieri rom bianchi neri gialli muslì indù cattolici politici banchieri operai...
> Il vero problema in Italia è che tendenzialmente della legge ce ne fottiamo un po' tutti. Non dico che non ci siano le persone oneste, anzi. Ma è il nostro modo furbetto di pensare che ci rovina. Inutile prendersela col politico di turno. In un altro paese, non siederebbe mai in parlamento.


Nessuno chiede che non si conservino le proprie origini o abitudini. sempre che non contrastino in maniera totale con le leggi del paese dove scegli di andare.
se nella tua cultura la lapidazione o altre cose aberranti sono all'ordine del giorno sono,francamente, cazzi tuoi. (parlo di estremismi ovviamente ma anche del viso coperto che da noi non è accettabile in base alle leggi)
casi di padri che ammazzano le figlie perchè si adeguano troppo alla cultura occidentale del paese che le ospita sono la prova del non volere in nessun modo fare parte o almeno condividere della cultura del paese dove hai deciso di vivere. Questo per me è un paradosso.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Allora vediamo di farci una ceretta per cortesia! :carneval:


 
pirla!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq, pronta fregola??:carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

cmq personalmente credo che parlare di integrazione non sia serio, nè da parte di chi ospita, nè da parte di chi arriva.
non c'è abbastanza volontà di integrarsi nè dall'uno nè dall'altra, o perlomeno i casi sono pochi.
per un sacco di motivi, alcuni forse poco nobili, ma è così


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Io penso che pretendere che una cultura si integri è solo una forma di razzismo più sottile*. Un'etnia ha religione, etica, abitudini... tutte peculiari, che tenderà a conservare. E secondo me questo è una cosa buona e giusta. Chiaramente, uno stato ha le sue leggi, che vanno rispettate da tutti... italiani stranieri rom bianchi neri gialli muslì indù cattolici politici banchieri operai...
> Il vero problema in Italia è che tendenzialmente della legge ce ne fottiamo un po' tutti. Non dico che non ci siano le persone oneste, anzi. Ma è il nostro modo furbetto di pensare che ci rovina. Inutile prendersela col politico di turno. In un altro paese, non siederebbe mai in parlamento.


Quoto se si considera integrazione come... diventare come chi ospita.
Ognuno dovrebbe poter conservare la propria identita' nel rispetto della legge


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici?
> *nel senso che non devono rispettare le leggi dello stato in cui vivono?*
> imparare a dialogare con gli altri?
> l'integrazione poi è anche scambio ...proprio quello che arricchisce gli uni e gli altri.


Ho detto esattamente il contrario. Leggi bene, l'idea è espressa abbastanza chiaramente, mi sembra.
Il dialogo è sempre fondamentale, ma si ferma nel momento in cui *chiunque* non rispetti una legge.
L'integrazione è omologazione ed entropia. Cioè fondamentalmente, piattume.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto se si considera integrazione come... diventare come chi ospita.
> *Ognuno dovrebbe poter conservare la propria identita' nel rispetto della legge*


 Esatto, intendevo proprio quello!


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Nessuno chiede che non si conservino le proprie origini o abitudini. sempre che non contrastino in maniera totale con le leggi del paese dove scegli di andare.
> *se nella tua cultura la lapidazione o altre cose aberranti* sono all'ordine del giorno sono,francamente, cazzi tuoi. (parlo di estremismi ovviamente ma anche del viso coperto che da noi non è accettabile in base alle leggi)
> casi di padri che ammazzano le figlie perchè si adeguano troppo alla cultura occidentale del paese che le ospita sono la prova del non volere in nessun modo fare parte o almeno condividere della cultura del paese dove hai deciso di vivere. Questo per me è un paradosso.


Mi sembra ovvio che l'omicidio od altre pratiche siano vietate dalla legge. Quindi luparate, lapidazioni, ed avvelenamenti vari di diossine e similari sono da considerare degne del massimo della pena, senza attenuanti generiche realtive ad etnie o gruppi sociali perseguitati:carneval:. Sia che siano picciotti, muslì o consigli di amministrazione. Purtroppo però (o per fortuna...) in Italia mi pare che il vero problema non siano le lapidazioni pubbliche.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq personalmente credo che parlare di integrazione non sia serio, nè da parte di chi ospita, nè da parte di chi arriva.
> non c'è abbastanza volontà di integrarsi nè dall'uno nè dall'altra, o perlomeno i casi sono pochi.
> per un sacco di motivi, alcuni forse poco nobili, ma è così


perchè non è serio? integrarsi è l'unico modo per poter vivere civilmente e non da emerginato in un altro paese.
Al contrario di Molti non credo che l'integrazione sia azzeramento, credo sia una somma di abitudini, lingua, cibo, abiti e tanto altro


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

C'e' da dire che il senso civico nasce da ogni cittadino... se vedo uno stronzo che con la sua macchina scarica rifiuti sotto casa mia, quantomeno faccio delle foto e lo denuncio... e guardate che l'ho fatto veramente:rotfl: M'avevano rotto i coglioni, ed e' inutile lamentarsi a vanvera.
Se si vede qualcosa di illegale andrebbe denunciata, piuttosto che dire non e' affar mio


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto se si considera integrazione come... *diventare come chi ospita.*
> Ognuno dovrebbe poter conservare la propria identita' nel rispetto della legge


 direi proprio di no


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè non è serio? *integrarsi è l'unico modo per poter vivere civilmente e non da emerginato in un altro paese*.
> Al contrario di Molti non credo che l'integrazione sia azzeramento, credo sia una somma di abitudini, lingua, cibo, abiti e tanto altro


Scusa, e perchè mai? Se io sono musulmano, perchè non posso mantenere le mie abitudini? Religiose, etiche, sociali, alimentari? Non posso pregare verso la mecca, devo mangiare prosciutto per forza, non posso praticare il ramadan? Non capisco proprio...


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho detto esattamente il contrario. Leggi bene, l'idea è espressa abbastanza chiaramente, mi sembra.
> Il dialogo è sempre fondamentale, ma si ferma nel momento in cui *chiunque non rispetti una legge.*
> L'integrazione è omologazione ed entropia. Cioè fondamentalmente, piattume.


 questo è ovvio.
ho parlato di arricchimento ...mi pareva chiaro cosa intendessi.


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, e perchè mai? Se io sono musulmano, perchè non posso mantenere le mie abitudini? Religiose, etiche, sociali, alimentari? Non posso pregare verso la mecca, devo mangiare prosciutto per forza, non posso praticare il ramadan? Non capisco proprio...


mi sarebbe impossibile integrarmi in un paese musulmano. senza salsiccia mi sento  perduta 
aria...aria di casa mia  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Giusy (24 Agosto 2010)

Il nostro è il governo dei luoghi comuni.
La gente si lamenta:
- dei professori, che durante l'anno lavorano solo la mattina (falso), che hanno le ferie da giugno a settembre (falso), che hanno un posto comodo (sfido chiunque a stare in una classe di 30-32 ragazzi e riuscire ad interessarli) ERGO il governo taglia i posti nella scuola senza alcun criterio logico ed umano;
- degli extracomunitari, delinquenti (generalizzazione), che tolgono il posto agli italiani (peccato che gli italiani non vogliono più fare determinati mestieri), che organizzano attentati (tutti kamikaze sono???) ERGO buttiamo fuori gli stranieri.

Salvo dimenticarsi della tragica situazione economica italiana (dopo Grecia, Spagna e Portogallo ci siamo noi!), della disoccupazione che aumenta ogni giorno, della produttività che cala, della cultura dell'apparenza che impera.
Per occuparsi solo di far approvare leggi che parino il fondoschiena al Berlusca e ai suoi familiari ed amici.

Italiani svegliamoci! Buttar fuori gli stranieri è solo fumo negli occhi!


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> mi sarebbe impossibile integrarmi in un paese musulmano. senza salsiccia mi sento perduta
> aria...aria di casa mia :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Ma chi ci vuole andare da quelle teste di turbante? :carneval: Astemi senza canne e salsicce!


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi ci vuole andare da quelle teste di turbante? :carneval: Astemi senza canne e salsicce!


 razzista:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è ovvio.
> ho parlato di arricchimento ...mi pareva chiaro cosa intendessi.


 Infatti culture diverse sono un arricchimento! Guai se si omologassero... io la vedo così.
Chiaramente, tutti... noi e loro, si deve rispettare la legge. Oltretutto, se noi italiani siamo i primi a non rispettarla, immagina che bell'esempio ed alibi diamo a chi arriva.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> razzista:rotfl:


 ahimè, ogni tanto si! :carneval:


----------



## brugola (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Astemi senza canne e salsicce!


 di scopare non se ne parla eh ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di scopare non se ne parla eh ??? :mrgreen:


 
io resto a casa e non cercate di convincermi! Passi x l'alcol e le canne ma sul cibo e sul sesso non transigo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Agosto 2010)

Anche quelle scritture sono interpretate a cazzo... il corano dice che non sta bene bere fino a perdere conoscenza di se... quindi bere si ma non in maniera spropositata da fare cazzate.
poi qualcuno le canne le ha e pure roba buona :canna:


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che l'omicidio od altre pratiche siano vietate dalla legge. Quindi luparate, lapidazioni, ed avvelenamenti vari di diossine e similari sono da considerare degne del massimo della pena, senza attenuanti generiche realtive ad etnie o gruppi sociali perseguitati:carneval:. Sia che siano picciotti, muslì o consigli di amministrazione. Purtroppo però (o per fortuna...) in Italia mi pare che il vero problema non siano le lapidazioni pubbliche.


però a me da un po' fastidio questo dare addosso agli italiani quando si parla d'integrazione o rispetto delle leggi.
E' ovvio che chiunque non rispetti la legge, indipendentemente da colore, religione, cultura, debba essere ingabbiato
Però dire sempre: gli italiani sono i primi a non rispettarla a me fa incazzare. Io parlo per me e la rispetto, così come tante persone che conosco e vedo.
pure da loro (nel senso di altri paesi) ci sarà chi si va contro le loro leggi no?:sonar::sonar:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> di scopare non se ne parla eh ??? :mrgreen:


Beh con quattro mogli da soddisfare penso che in quel campo diano punti a molti ocidentali :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> però a me da un po' fastidio questo dare addosso agli italiani quando si parla d'integrazione o rispetto delle leggi.
> E' ovvio che chiunque non rispetti la legge, indipendentemente da colore, religione, cultura, debba essere ingabbiato
> *Però dire sempre: gli italiani sono i primi a non rispettarla a me fa incazzare. Io parlo per me e la rispetto, così come tante persone che conosco e vedo.*
> pure da loro (nel senso di altri paesi) ci sarà chi si va contro le loro leggi no?:sonar::sonar:


 Ma infatti ce ne sono tanti onesti. Italiani e non. Bisognerebbe sbattere in galera i disonesti... italiani e non.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti ce ne sono tanti onesti. Italiani e non. Bisognerebbe sbattere in galera i disonesti... italiani e non.


passa un tiro visto che siamo d'accordo:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Ma siamo d'accordo tutti che tutti devono rispettare le leggi e anche alcune norme.
Però se il nostro vicino italianissimo e pure settentrionale butta la spazzatura dalla finestra (ce l'ho io...) ci si limita a dirglielo, a mettere cartelli nel condominio e poi a mandarle una multa.
Nessuno pensa di riportarlo a suo paesino.
La questione era questa.
Ovvero, ripeto, che la deportazione di gruppi attribuendo a tutto il gruppo colpe vere o presunte di singoli, non provate da un processo, è una vergogna.
Non certo che tutti gli abitanti dei "campi nomadi" siano brave persone, né che mi piaccia il loro modo di vivere, né tanto meno che non sia auspicabile che cessi la loro emarginazione, primo passo per l'integrazione.

Vicino a me, non molto tempo fa, c'era un campo nomadi...oddio nomadi, vivevano lì da anni, i genitori lavoravano, i bambini andavano a scuola e andavano a giocare e studiare dai compagni. Certo continuavano a vivere in roulotte.
In periodo pre elettorale è stato deciso lo sgombero.
Si è mobilitato tutto il quartiere. Sono scese in piazza maestre e famiglie dei compagni, niente da fare, dovevano essere sgomberati.
Il campo era piccolo, si potevano fare i lavori di "pulizia" e di adeguamento, gli abitanti del quartiere si sono offerti di ospitare i bambini, mentre gli adulti sarebbero stati in un centro di accoglienza, per non far perdere loro la scuola. Non è stato permesso.
Che senso aveva questo sgombero?
In realtà, oltre al fumo negli occhi per non vedere altro, oltre al convogliare su gruppi deboli le ansie (in gran parte create) e la rabbia per i problemi della gente, serve liberare aree per la speculazione edilizia. Aree pubbliche non edificabili e che ...magicamente diventano private ed edificabili.


----------



## Abigail (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo tutti che tutti devono rispettare le leggi e anche alcune norme.
> Però se il nostro vicino italianissimo e pure settentrionale butta la spazzatura dalla finestra (ce l'ho io...) ci si limita a dirglielo, a mettere cartelli nel condominio e poi a mandarle una multa.
> Nessuno pensa di riportarlo a suo paesino.
> La questione era questa.
> ...


Io lavoro in una zona industriale e periodicamente vedo campi di nomadi dove a qualunque ora passi ci sono bambini che scorazzano, donne e uomini li vedo o lì a farsi i cazzi loro o al super a chiedere soldi e dopo qualche giorno , quando se ne vanno ,un enorme pattumiera come ricordo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo tutti che tutti devono rispettare le leggi e anche alcune norme.
> Però se il nostro vicino italianissimo e pure settentrionale butta la spazzatura dalla finestra (ce l'ho io...) ci si limita a dirglielo, a mettere cartelli nel condominio e poi a mandarle una multa.
> Nessuno pensa di riportarlo a suo paesino.
> La questione era questa.
> ...


 In questi casi, agire così è inumano e soprattutto inutile. Fumo negli occhi... per gli allocchi. Che poi dentro la cabina elettorale mettono una croce come burattini deficienti.


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> passa un tiro visto che siamo d'accordo:mexican:


 ciapa! :canna:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io lavoro in una zona industriale e periodicamente vedo campi di nomadi dove a qualunque ora passi ci sono bambini che scorazzano, donne e uomini li vedo o lì a farsi i cazzi loro o al super a chiedere soldi e dopo qualche giorno , quando se ne vanno ,un enorme pattumiera come ricordo.


 Certo, ma sarebbe impossibile creare zone attrezzate vivibili e far rispettare le regole?
No.
Sarebbe fattibile e costerebbe meno di repressione e sgomberi e pulizie successive.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> casi di padri che ammazzano le figlie perchè si adeguano troppo alla cultura occidentale del paese che le ospita sono la prova del non volere in nessun modo fare parte o almeno condividere della cultura del paese dove hai deciso di vivere. Questo per me è un paradosso.


Partendo da questo secondo me chi non accetta e non vuole accettare la cultura del paese che lo ospita sarebbe il caso che fosse consigliato di andarsene altrove, magari dove il suo uccdere la figlia troppo integrata sia non reato ma cosa buona e giusta, non obbligo, ma consiglio.
Ci sono culture che che con la nostra sono agli antipodi, la convivenza in questi casi non può avvenire in nessun caso come agire allora?
Poi penso che la parola "razzismo" sia usata un poco troppo di sovente, razzismo è ben altro, bisogna andare in altri posti per sentirlo, noi Italiani siamo considerate oltretutto persone molto ma molto a modo in questo campo...compresi i leghisti, in altri posti c'è davvero odio puro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma sarebbe impossibile *creare zone attrezzate vivibili* e far rispettare le regole?
> No.
> Sarebbe fattibile e costerebbe meno di repressione e sgomberi e pulizie successive.


Ma visto che la *scelta* di essere "nomadi" (ed abbiamo visto che questa è solo una comoda posizione per potersi permettere di stare sul gobbo agli altri) *è loro*, e non nostra, per quale motivo NOI dovremmo dare loro zone ed attrezzature vivibili? Se le facciano da soli! Si comprino i terreni e se li attrezzino, poi, chiaramente, rispettino le leggi.
Non pagano tasse, vivono a scrocco per mille cose, tra le quali acqua, gas ed elettricità e li facciamo santi perchè "alcuni di loro lavorano e mandano i figli a scuola"? Beh, lavoro pure io, e mio figlio fa la terza media. Chi mi paga le bollette ed il mutuo?????!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma sarebbe impossibile creare zone attrezzate vivibili e far rispettare le regole?
> No.
> Sarebbe fattibile e costerebbe meno di repressione e sgomberi e pulizie successive.


L'ho letto ed...è decisamente impossibile visto che questi progetti sono vecchi di 40 anni...e non hanno mai funzionato. belli sulla carta ma impraticabili, dovrebbero essere accettati anche dall'altra parte e quella parte non ascolta e non vuole ascoltare.
Sai cosa succederebbe? Potremmo anche dare aree perfettamente attrezzate con persino fognature e via dicendo...che nel giro di un anno sarebbero distrutte del tutto, la storia insegna.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi mi paga le bollette ed il mutuo?????!!!!!!


Oh, se vuoi lo faccio io!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, se vuoi lo faccio io!!!


 

ok, due firmette, solo per formalità, non per sfiducia, ed è fatta.
Grazie Daniele :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma visto che la *scelta* di essere "nomadi" (ed abbiamo visto che questa è solo una comoda posizione per potersi permettere di stare sul gobbo agli altri) *è loro*, e non nostra, per quale motivo NOI dovremmo dare loro zone ed attrezzature vivibili? Se le facciano da soli! Si comprino i terreni e se li attrezzino, poi, chiaramente, rispettino le leggi.
> Non pagano tasse, vivono a scrocco per mille cose, tra le quali acqua, gas ed elettricità e li facciamo santi perchè "alcuni di loro lavorano e mandano i figli a scuola"? Beh, lavoro pure io, e mio figlio fa la terza media. *Chi mi paga le bollette ed il mutuo*?????!!!!!!


Caro alce, è il nuovo ordine mondiale... tutti belli, multirazziali, globalizzati ed omologati... schiavi delle banche, e tutti ugualmente poveri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma visto che la *scelta* di essere "nomadi" (ed abbiamo visto che questa è solo una comoda posizione per potersi permettere di stare sul gobbo agli altri) *è loro*, e non nostra, per quale motivo NOI dovremmo dare loro zone ed attrezzature vivibili? Se le facciano da soli! Si comprino i terreni e se li attrezzino, poi, chiaramente, rispettino le leggi.
> Non pagano tasse, vivono a scrocco per mille cose, tra le quali acqua, gas ed elettricità e li facciamo santi perchè "alcuni di loro lavorano e mandano i figli a scuola"? Beh, lavoro pure io, e mio figlio fa la terza media. Chi mi paga le bollette ed il mutuo?????!!!!!!


 Vai a leggere i link che ho messo e seguine altri da quelli e informati con il rigore che hai e ti riconosco in tanti altri campi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2010)

dal secolo XIX di oggi :


*Nato a Genova il videogioco affonda-clandestini*

24 agosto 2010 
*| Francesca Forleo*

HOME > GENOVA 

Agosto 2009. Una strage di immigrati nel canale di Sicilia fa da sottofondo allo scandalo del gioco “Rimbalza il clandestino”, macabra battaglia navale telematica per affondare le barche degli immigrati davanti alle coste italiane. Il gioco viene lanciato sulla pagina della Lega Nord su Facebook, amministrata da Renzo Bossi, figlio del Senatùr, detto “il Trota”, e dal suo amico Fabio Betti. Oggi salta fuori che l’azienda di software di Betti, amico di Bossi junior e “uomo Facebook” del Carroccio, aveva sede nello stesso ufficio di piazza Tommaseo a Genova dello studio del sottosegretario e tesoriere della Lega, Francesco Belsito. Che ammette: «Ne siamo stati commercialisti».
Oggi in piazza Tommaseo 4/6 , un palazzo di bella architettura che ha visto giorni migliori, non c’è più traccia né dello studio di consulenza tributaria del sottosegretario e tesoriere della Lega Nord, Francesco Belsito (che si è trasferito in via Mameli sopra piazza Corvetto), né della piccola azienda di software Beta Studio Sas di Fabio Betti, amico di Bossi Junior e già coordinatore dei giovani padani del Medio Verbano (Varese). La società è finita nel ciclone l’estate scorsa per lo scandalo del gioco “Rimbalza il clandestino” pubblicato sulla pagina di Facebook della Lega Nord, amministrata proprio da Betti (che in una pubblicazione della Lega del giugno 2009 si vantava della paternità del videogame) e da Renzo Bossi, il figlio del Senatur, poi denunciato dall’Arci, insieme al partito, per istigazione all’odio razziale. Le indagini della polizia di Varese, seguendo le tracce della società, erano arrivate fino a Genova, proprio nell’ufficio del sottosegretario. Oltre a Belsito, che ammette: «Sì, una mia socia è stata commercialista della società», altre carte spiegano come il gioco sia praticamente nato in casa sua. 
http://adv.ilsecoloxix.it/adclick.php?n=3369806


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2010)

Disgustosi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

ROMA
*Il 4 settembre il popolo rom in piazza 
"per dire no a Sarkozy e Maroni"*

*La manifestazione nazionale a Roma per protestare contro le espulsioni dalla Francia e le misure lpreannunciate dal ministro dell'Interno italiano. "Non accettiamo di fare da capri espiatori"*

_di ALBERTO CUSTODERO_ 





 Santino Spinelli 

Il popolo rom si mobilita. Il 4 settembre a Roma, davanti all'ambasciata francese in piazza Farnese, protesterà sia contro le espulsioni di Sarkozy, sia contro il ministro dell'Interno Maroni che, dice Santino Spinelli, leader rom italiano, "ha aperto ufficialmente la campagna elettorale nei giorni scorsi con un'intervista nella quale ribadiva che avrebbe tenuto nei confronti della nostra gente una linea ancor più severa di quella del presidente d'Oltralpe". La manifestazione nazionale rom e sinti, voluta da Spinelli, musicista, docente universitario, e cittadino italiano "orgoglioso di esserlo" ("la mia famiglia - dice - è in Italia dalla fine del 1300"), è promossa dal "Comitato nazionale antidiscriminazione" sostenuto da associazioni, politici e intellettuali. Fra questi, Arci, Cooperativa Ermes, associazione Accoglienza in Italia e Them romanò, Aizo, Federazione romanì e "rom e sinti insieme", Comunità ebraiche, chiesa Valdese, chiesa Evangelica. Fra i politici, Paolo Ferrero, segretario di Rifondazione comunista-Federazione della sinistra. E fra gli intellettuali il giornalista olandese rom Organ Ohran. 

A spiegare il perché di questa mobilitazione nazionale rom e sinti è lo stesso Spinelli. "In questo momento in cui non c'è alcuna emergenza rom - spiega - Sarkozy dà pubblicità alle espulsioni e Maroni gli va dietro annunciando una stretta nelle misure nei nostri confronti. Non accettiamo né di fare da capro espiatorio al calo di popolarità del presidente francese, né di essere usati dal ministro dell'Interno Maroni per la sua campagna elettorale. In questo momento il pericolo per la sicurezza in Italia sono gli ultrà, come s'è visto l'altra sera nel Bergamasco. E sono le mafie, infiltrate al Nord e pericolose al Sud come s'è visto con l'attentato di Reggio Calabria. Non sono i rom: e allora perché prendersela con donne e bambini e anziani indifesi, segregati in campi fatiscenti, senza casa e lavoro, discriminandoli?". Parole che suonano tanto più pesanti nel giorno in cui a Roma un bambino di tre anni ha perso la vita 1 tra le fiamme della roulotte dove viveva con la famiglia.

"Ma non si ricordano Maroni e Sarkozy - aggiunge Spinelli - che 500 mila rom (un popolo presente da sei secoli in tutta Europa con 8 milioni di persone), sono stati massacrati dal nazismo? Non c'è stata solo la Shoah, lo sterminio degli ebrei, ma anche il genocidio della nostra gente che noi chiamiamo Porrajom, divoramento". 

Il 4 settembre il popolo rom protesterà davanti all'ambasciata francese "per dire no alle nuove forme di deportazioni democratiche e civili di Sarkozy, per dire no alla discriminazione del ministro dell'Interno leghista, per dire a no all'apartheid dei campi nomadi". "E per ribadire  -  prosegue Spinelli  -  che i rom sono stufi di essere discriminati e di essere considerati solo un problema sociale quando rappresentiamo una ricchezza culturale". 

Spinelli conclude il suo grido antidicriminazione con una pacifica provocazione rivolta al presidente francese e al ministro dell'Interno italiano. "Sarkozi e Maroni vorrebbero alzare frontiere etniche nei confronti dei rom che sono cittadini comunitari titolari come tutti del diritto di libera circolazione? E io rispondo invitandoli il 7 ottobre al Palazzo del Consiglio d'Europa a Strasburgo dove terrò con il mio gruppo, Alexian group, e l'Orchestra Sinfonica Europea per la pace, un concerto rom. Per la prima volta, l'orchestra classica non assorbirà la nostra musica, ma l'acccompagnerà. Sarà, quel concerto, un segnale forte per ribadire che vogliamo un'Europa unita, solidale e senza discriminazione".


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

di chi è la responsabilità di quel bambino morto carbonizzato e del fratellino gravissimo?
ma quanti ne sono morti così, cazzarola??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di chi è la responsabilità di quel bambino morto carbonizzato e del fratellino gravissimo?
> ma quanti ne sono morti così, cazzarola??


 Delle condizioni in cui vivono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...om_5a082970-b20c-11df-a044-00144f02aabe.shtml

In Italia l'apice della discriminazione è stato toccato con l'omicidio reggiani del 2007
*Italiani e romeni uniti dall'odio per i rom*

*«Zingaro» è un insulto comune per le vie di Bucarest. Etnia sottomessa, dalla schiavitù allo sterminio nazista *

In Italia l'apice della discriminazione è stato toccato con l'omicidio reggiani del 2007
Italiani e romeni uniti dall'odio per i rom
«Zingaro» è un insulto comune per le vie di Bucarest. Etnia sottomessa, dalla schiavitù allo sterminio nazista 
ROMA — A Bucarest, magari in un ingorgo, capita spesso di sentire gli automobilisti urlarsi una sola parola: «Tzigan!». È un insulto, per chi lo pronuncia, e forse spiega più di uno studio sociologico il sentimento, sempre più diffuso, dei romeni verso i rom. Con le parole della responsabile immigrazione della comunità di Sant’Egidio, Daniela Pompei: «Verso i gitani, l’insofferenza della Romania è simile a quella degli italiani, ma più esasperata». 
*I FISCHI A MADONNA - *C’è una differenza sostanziale, tra i due Paesi: lì, secondo stime non ufficiali, i rom sono «quasi il dieci per cento della popolazione. In Italia sono 150 mila, e tra questi i romeni sono sessantamila. Ma per spiegare l’antigitanismo di quel pezzo d’Europa: sono innumerevoli, lì, i casi di aggressioni, violenze, omicidi e torture subite dalla popolazione rom». Ne sa qualcosa anche Madonna, la pop star. Esattamente un anno fa, a Bucarest, esibendosi con musicisti e ballerini gitani, provò a dire: «Non crediamo nella discriminazione, crediamo nella libertà e nei diritti uguali per tutti». Si beccò minuti di fischi e ululati. E il pubblico, invece di «La isla bonita», prese a urlare quel coro di una sola parola. 
*DALLA SCHIAVITU' AL NAZISMO - *I numeri di questo difficile rapporto parlano chiaro: in Romania i rom sono oltre un milione e mezzo su ventidue milioni di abitanti. Sia chiaro: una parte anche cospicua è sufficientemente integrata. I laureati non si contano, ci sono deputati. A Bucarest interi quartieri sono dei rom, quasi sempre casermoni in muratura acquistati dopo il crollo del regime. Strade sterrate e cani randagi. Ma anche spazzini in divisa e bimbi che tornano dalla scuola con gli zaini sulle spalle. Ma è la storia, come spesso accade, a far capire meglio l’ostilità dei romeni verso i rom. Per questo il professor Daniel Barbu, politologo dell’università di Bucarest, ha sempre ricordato che «qui da noi i rom risultano sui documenti del XIII secolo ma la loro immigrazione, probabilmente dall’India, è certamente più antica. Erano ridotti in schiavitù, lavoravano i campi di grano, li usavano come i neri in America...». Se provavano a fuggire, la punizione era crudele: venivano loro tagliate la labbra, o bruciate le piante dei piedi. Una barbarie. La schiavitù durò fino al 1855. «Ma poi nessuno se ne occupò. Fino al nazismo almeno». E la politica, com’è noto, fu quella dello sterminio. «Ceausescu li lasciò nel loro isolamento - per il professor Barbu - e insomma è strano sorprendersi per la mancata integrazione...». 





*L'ITALIA E I ROM - *In Italia, l’insofferenza verso i rom crebbe con l’ingresso della Romania nell’Europa e probabilmente toccò il suo apice nel novembre 2007, con l’omicidio della signora Giovanna Reggiani, 47 anni, rapinata e massacrata da un romeno. Tre mesi prima, il Viminale aveva diffuso uno studio sulla presenza rom in Italia: «Il 20 per cento delle famiglie vive in baracche o in situazioni di degrado». Centocinquantamila persone più, si presume, centomila fantasmi. «Molti fanno avanti e indietro con la Romania - racconta Daniela Pompei di Sant’Egidio - passano otto mesi in Italia e il resto a casa. Ma i romeni rom, da noi, hanno cura dei loro figli: la frequenza scolastica è del 98 per cento. Questo è il vero segnale della volontà di integrazione». A Bucarest qualche problema in più c’è: il presidente Traian Basescu, era il 2007, usò solo due parole per rispondere a una gionalista. «Sporca zingara». 
Alessandro Capponi
*27 agosto 2010*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

*Due consigli al ministro xenofobo*
da il Manifesto del 25 agosto 2010


Il presidente francese Sarkozy è in difficoltà, accerchiato da scandali morali e inchieste giudiziarie, con la sinistra di Daniel Cohn-Bendit che cresce. In questi momenti un leader populista e reazionario che fa per scacciare fantasmi e tentare di recuperare? Rispolvera gli arnesi dell’insicurezza sociale, della tolleranza zero, del pericolo dei barbari alle porte, il problema degli “ultimi” da smaltire. *Attraverso rigurgiti razzisti e securitari il presidente francese tenta di recuperare consenso praticando l’espulsione dei rom. L’azione francese viene subito colta dal ministro dell’interno italiano, il pregiudicato leghista Roberto Maroni*. Il ministro è politico abile, il volto presentabile e istituzionale di un partito a tratti eversivo. Spalleggiato in pieno dal sultano di Arcore e supportato dalla subdola propaganda di regime è capace di nascondere, con tecniche simulatorie, l’effettiva condotta che il governo sta attuando nel mancato contrasto al crimine. Maroni, Berlusconi e Alfano utilizzano il lavoro di magistrati e forze dell’ordine che arrestano criminali e realizzano sequestri e confische di beni mafiosi per dire che è merito del Governo. In realtà, il Governo sta attuando leggi e provvedimenti che favoriscono il crimine e quello organizzato in particolare: quali vendita all’asta dei beni confiscati, processo breve, legge bavaglio, scudo fiscale, dipendenza del pubblico ministero dall’esecutivo, modifica della legge sui collaboratori di giustizia. Il Ministro Maroni è abile nello stesso tempo - in un momento in cui la maggioranza naviga a vista, con il partito dell’amore che si è trasformato in partito dell’odio - a sfruttare la criminalizzazione delle minoranze attuata dall’Eliseo. *Maroni sa bene che l’immigrazione è ancora uno dei punti di forza della Lega e si fionda, quindi, nella pancia del popolo leghista. Respingimenti di massa, carcere per gli immigrati clandestini senza che abbiano commesso alcun crimine, espulsione dei rom, criminalizzazione delle minoranze, allontanamento dei comunitari qualora privi di reddito e di dimora.* Una svolta autoritaria che insieme alla politica criminogena del governo rende inadeguato il ruolo di Maroni al Viminale. Si aggiunge a questo il solido legame della coppia Berlusconi-Maroni con il leader libico Gheddafi: affari, lager per migranti, costruzioni di opere per prenditori di soldi pubblici. Al grido, sempre, di Roma ladrona! Berlusconi e Sarkozy, esempi diversi di una destra reazionaria e illiberale, tradiscono le basi dell’unione europea della quale Francia e Italia sono Paesi fondatori. *Il vocabolario europeo è quello dell’inclusione non certo della esclusione, men che mai della criminalizzazione delle minoranze. L’Europa propone solidarietà e mezzi di sostentamento, non pratica espulsioni per le non-persone, per chi non ha redditi o luoghi in cui sopravvivere. Come si fa a negare lo ius loci, la cittadinanza a chi nasce nel territorio italiano? Con che coraggio si espellono bambini verso i quali si dovrebbero indirizzare politiche sociali di accoglienza e di alfabetizzazione?* L’azionista dominante del governo Berlusconi, la Lega xenofoba, vuole gli immigrati nelle aziende del nord, nei campi, negli esercizi commerciali. Ma li pretende non come lavoratori, ma come “nuovi schiavi”. Senza diritti, senza cittadinanza, senza futuro per i bambini, residui sociali utili sino a quando possono essere spremuti per arricchire i “padroni”. Una politica classista che procede di pari passo con la ridefinizione dei rapporti tra capitale e lavoro frutto del patto Fiat-Governo ai danni dei lavoratori di Pomigliano. Maroni dice che al vertice del 6 settembre tra i ministri degli interni dell’unione tenterà di “xenofobizzare” l’Europa. *Sig. Ministro, prima di recarsi a Parigi per il vertice passi per Genova e visiti il museo dell’emigrazione. So bene che la cultura storica non è il punto di forza del suo partito, ma scoprirà quanti italiani, anche della padania, sono stati, qualche decennio orsono, immigrati clandestini e il “prezzo”che hanno dovuto patire per raggiungere le “americhe”, per un tozzo di pane.** Se rifletterà un po’ durante il volo per Parigi penserà magari che lo stesso Gesù era un immigrato, povero, senza reddito e fissa dimora. Ministro pensi, invece, a lavorare per contrastare la mafia di Stato, la mafia imprenditrice e le “cricche”, non offenda la dignità di un popolo con pratiche neo-autoritarie indegne per un Paese che si illude ancora di essere civile e democratico.
Luigi de Magistris
http://www.luigidemagistris.it/index.php?t=P1303


*** Terzo piano del Galata museo - Il museo del mare - Porto Antico- Genova


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Delle condizioni in cui vivono.


eh no cara, delle condizioni in cui I LORO GENITORI li fanno vivere!
Va be sempre governo ladro ma anche per  quest'incidente proprio non mi va che lo si faccia!
esco da sto tred se no m'incazzo


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

*pensieri cattivi*

posso dire  cosa penso?
credo che non abbiano abbastanza cura dei loro bambini ; possibile che siano sempre i piccoli a morire in quelle roulotte?
è successo troppe volte perché non si possa pensare di stare attenti a non lasciarli da soli con fuochi accesi , stufe varie.
poveri piccoli sfortunati


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire  cosa penso?
> credo che non abbiano abbastanza cura dei loro bambini ; possibile che siano sempre i piccoli a morire in quelle roulotte?
> è successo troppe volte perché non si possa pensare di stare attenti a non lasciarli da soli con fuochi accesi , stufe varie.
> poveri piccoli sfortunati


quoto e me ne rivado. O li trattano di merda, senza igiene e senza attenzione o li sbattono ai semafori o in stazione a rubare.
Bastardi che sfruttano l'età in cui un bimbo dovrebbe solo giocare e interagire con i suoi coetanei. Infanzia rubata e calpestata.Solo per quetso meritano tutto il peggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eh no cara, delle condizioni in cui I LORO GENITORI li fanno vivere!
> Va be sempre governo ladro ma anche per quest'incidente proprio non mi va che lo si faccia!
> esco da sto tred se no m'incazzo


 Uno vive e fa vivere i figli nelle condizioni in cui riesce a farlo.
Ognuno ha le sue responsabilità individuali e se mi schianto in autostrada ci sarà un mio concorso di colpa e una responsabilità piena di chi mi è venuto addosso saltando una corsia perché viaggiava ad alta velocità, magari alterato da qualche sostanza, ma vi sono responsabilità politiche di chi costruisce auto che possono andare a una velocità non compatibile con i riflessi umani e con il traffico su strade normali, sulla mancanza di controlli da parte dellle autorità, dalla diffusione di una cultura della velocità e dello sballo.
Certamente ci saranno responsabilità dei genitori, magari giovanissimi, ignoranti e imprevidenti, che non sono stati in grado di elevarsi da una condizione vissuta, simile a quella in cui hanno messo i loro figli, ma è più alta la responsabilità di chi ha il potere di modificare la situazione e mai lo ha fatto, se non in casi isolati.
Perché se muore una coppia di anziani per l'ossido di carbonio della stufetta, perché non potevano permettersi un altra forma di riscaldamento, non pensiamo che è colpa loro perché avrebbero dovuto in gioventù trovarsi un lavoro che gli avrebbe consentito una vecchiaia agiata?
Perché sappiamo che la vita è difficile e ognuno fa quel che può, nelle condizioni che gli sono date da vivere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire cosa penso?
> credo che non abbiano abbastanza cura dei loro bambini ; possibile che siano sempre i piccoli a morire in quelle roulotte?
> è successo troppe volte perché non si possa pensare di stare attenti a non lasciarli da soli con fuochi accesi , stufe varie.
> poveri piccoli sfortunati





Abigail ha detto:


> quoto e me ne rivado. O li trattano di merda, senza igiene e senza attenzione o li sbattono ai semafori o in stazione a rubare.
> Bastardi che sfruttano l'età in cui un bimbo dovrebbe solo giocare e interagire con i suoi coetanei. Infanzia rubata e calpestata.Solo per quetso meritano tutto il peggio.


 <E' la stessa infanzia che hanno vissuto loro.
Come si spezza questa catena?


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto e me ne rivado. O li trattano di merda, senza igiene e senza attenzione o li sbattono ai semafori o in stazione a rubare.
> Bastardi che sfruttano l'età in cui un bimbo dovrebbe solo giocare e interagire con i suoi coetanei. Infanzia rubata e calpestata.Solo per quetso meritano tutto il peggio.


ricevuto punto in negativo per questo post.
Non sei capace di scrivere in chiaro perchè non sei d'accordo invece che nasconderti dietro al tastino?
Buffona!
Buffone!


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> <E' la stessa infanzia che hanno vissuto loro.
> Come si spezza questa catena?


con le nuove generazioni, con la scuola.
con l'aiuto delle strutture...*ma anche con la volontà di cambiare*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> con le nuove generazioni, con la scuola.
> con l'aiuto delle strutture...*ma anche con la volontà di cambiare*.


 Una persona può dimostrare la sua volontà quando ha gli strumenti per scegliere.
Chiedere a un analfabeta di scegliere tra un classico e un harmony è assurdo ...non potrà scegliere neppure l'harmony.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

In ogni caso la Costituzione garantisce dei diritti indipendentemente dalle capacità e dalle volontà.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una persona può dimostrare la sua volontà quando ha gli strumenti per scegliere.
> Chiedere a un analfabeta di scegliere tra un classico e un harmony è assurdo ...non potrà scegliere neppure l'harmony.


quindi qual è la soluzione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi qual è la soluzione?


 Applicare la Costituzione.

Fornire l'educazione e soddisfare i bisogni minimi riconosciuti come diritti dal nostro Diritto e dal Diritto internazionale.

La Convenzione sui Diritti dell'Infanzia è stato il* primo strumento di tutela internazionale* a sancire nel proprio testo le diverse tipologie di* diritti umani*: civili, culturali, economici, politici e sociali, nonchè quelli concernenti il diritto internazionale umanitario.

Gli articoli della Convenzione possono essere raggruppati, per l'analisi, in *quattro categorie* da leggersi alla luce dei principi guida che informano tutta la Convenzione.

La Convenzione sui Diritti dell'Infanzia definisce, all'art. 1, "_fanciullo ogni essere umano avente un'età inferiore a diciotto anni, salvo che abbia raggiunto prima la maturità in virtù della legislazione applicabile"._

A tal riguardo il Comitato sui Diritti dell'Infanzia ha espresso il proprio invito agli Stati parti la cui legislazione prevede un termine più basso per il raggiungimento della maggiore età, ad innalzare la maggiore età al compimento del 18° anno per aumentare il livello di protezione degli adolescenti.

I quattro* principi fondamentali* della Convenzione sono: 

*Principio di non discriminazione*


Il principio, sancito all'*art. 2*, impegna gli Stati parti ad assicurare i diritti ivi sanciti a tutti i minori, *senza distinzione* di razza, colore, sesso, lingua, religione, opinione del bambino e dei genitori. 

*Il principio di superiore interesse del bambino*


Il principio, sancito dall'*art. 3*, prevede che in ogni decisione, azione legislativa, provvedimento giuridico, iniziativa pubblica o privata di assistenza sociale, l'interesse superiore del bambino deve essere una *considerazione preminente.*

*Diritto alla vita, sopravvivenza e sviluppo*

Il principio è sancito dall'*art. 6 *che prevede il *riconoscimento* da parte degli Stati membri del diritto alla vita del bambino e l'*impegno *ad assicurarne, con tutte le misure possibili, la sopravvivenza e lo sviluppo.

*Ascolto delle opinioni del bambino*

Il principio, sancito dall'*art. 12*, prevede il diritto dei bambini a essere ascoltati in tutti i procedimenti che li riguardano, soprattutto in ambito legale. L'attuazione del principio comporta il *dovere*, per gli adulti, di ascoltare il bambino capace di discernimento e di tenerne in *adeguata considerazione* le opinioni. Tuttavia, ciò non significa che i bambini possano dire ai propri genitori che cosa devono fare. La Convenzione pone in relazione l'ascolto delle opinioni del bambino al* livello di maturità* e alla capacità di comprensione raggiunta in base all'età


Testo completo:
http://www.unicef.it/doc/599/il-testo-della-convenzione-sui-diritti-dellinfanzia.htm


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Applicare la Costituzione.
> 
> Fornire l'educazione e soddisfare i bisogni minimi riconosciuti come diritti dal nostro Diritto e dal Diritto internazionale.
> 
> ...


tutto sacrosanto.....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto sacrosanto.....


....ma principalmente disapplicato non dallo stato ma in primis dai genitori dei bambini stessi.

L'unica soluzione sarebbe toglier loro la patria potestà NELL' INTERESSE DEL MINORE...sarebbe condivisa/accettata?


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....ma principalmente disapplicato non dallo stato ma in primis dai genitori dei bambini stessi.
> 
> L'unica soluzione sarebbe toglier loro la patria potestà NELL' INTERESSE DEL MINORE...sarebbe condivisa/accettata?


se non ho cura di mia figlia mettendola in serio pericolo funziona proprio così.
se non la mando a scuola, anzi la sfrutto , vado in galera .giustamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....ma principalmente disapplicato non dallo stato ma in primis dai genitori dei bambini stessi.
> 
> L'unica soluzione sarebbe toglier loro la patria potestà NELL' INTERESSE DEL MINORE...sarebbe condivisa/accettata?


 Le leggi parlano di togliere la patria potestà, però si chiama da un po' potestà genitoriale, solo in casi limitati perché, proprio nell'interesse dei minori, la famiglia deve essere sostenuta e messa in condizione di svolgere il suo compito.
Da:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diritto_di_famiglia

La Costituzione dedica alla famiglia tre articoli (collocati all'interno del Titolo II intitolato "Rapporti etico-sociali").
L'art. 29 stabilisce che "La Repubblica riconosce i diritti della famiglia come società naturale fondata sul matrimonio. Il matrimonio è ordinato sulla eguaglianza morale e giuridica dei coniugi, con i limiti stabiliti dalla legge a garanzia dell'unità familiare".
L'art. 30 stabilisce che "È dovere e diritto dei genitori mantenere, istruire ed educare i figli, anche se nati fuori dal matrimonio. Nei casi di incapacità dei genitori, la legge provvede a che siano assolti i loro compiti. La legge assicura ai figli nati fuori dal matrimonio ogni tutela giuridica e sociale, compatibile con i diritti dei membri della famiglia legittima. La legge detta le norme e i limiti per la ricerca della paternità".
L'art. 31 stabilisce che *"La Repubblica agevola con misure economiche e altre provvidenze la formazione della famiglia e l'adempimento dei compiti relativi, con particolare riguardo alle famiglie numerose. Protegge la maternità, l'infanzia e la gioventù, favorendo gli istituti necessari a tale scopo".*
Da queste tre disposizioni costituzionali si possono desumere alcuni principi:

il principio di autonomia della famiglia,
il principio di uguaglianza fra i coniugi,
il principio di tutela dei figli nati fuori dal matrimonio,
il principio dell'autonomia educativa,
*il principio del sostegno pubblico ai compiti educativi della famiglia*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se io mi non ho cura di mia figlia mettendola in serio pericolo funziona proprio così.
> se non la mando a scuola, anzi la sfrutto , vado in galera .giustamente


 Se non la mandi a scuola per più di due settimane continuate, senza giustificazione medica o famigliare,  ricevi una visita dei vigli e in seguito una multa. Significa che se rientra un giorno o due e poi sta a casa altre due settimane e così via...non si muovono neppure i vigili.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non la mandi a scuola per più di due settimane continuate, senza giustificazione medica o famigliare,  ricevi una visita dei vigli e in seguito una multa. Significa che se rientra un giorno o due e poi sta a casa altre due settimane e così via...non si muovono neppure i vigili.


sì, ma hai capito il concetto.
scusa , persa: tu sei una donna che non tollera le ingiustizie ed interviene di fronte ad esse.
non ti è mai venuto l'istinto di togliere quel neonato paonazzo dal freddo dalle mani della zingara che sta fuori da un negozio, o altre cose simili?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le leggi parlano di togliere la patria potestà, però si chiama da un po' potestà genitoriale, solo in casi limitati perché, proprio nell'interesse dei minori, la famiglia deve essere sostenuta e messa in condizione di svolgere il suo compito.
> .


 
Persa il punto non son le leggi, ma come son applicate....e non vi può essere applicazione della legge se chi ne sarebbe teoricamente il beneficiario, rifiuta il beneficio, fregandosene se tale rifiuto nuoce ad altri che da questi dipendono...

Non scordiamo inoltre che nel caso francese, legge alla mano, si tratta di allontanamento volontario e remunerato degli stessi rom...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa il punto non son le leggi, ma come son applicate....e non vi può essere applicazione della legge se chi ne sarebbe teoricamente il beneficiario, rifiuta il beneficio, fregandosene se tale rifiuto nuoce ad altri che da questi dipendono...
> 
> Non scordiamo inoltre che nel caso francese, legge alla mano, si tratta di allontanamento volontario e remunerato degli stessi rom...


 Ho pubblicato diverse cose in proposito.

Ma davveropuoi pensare che al di là di chi è realmente nomade e dal legittimo desiderio di vivere come meglio aggrada e di poter considerare soffocanti certi condomini, pensi davvero, pensate davvero che a loro farebbe schifo vivere in condizioni migliori?
Siamo davvero convinti che se venissero costruite per loro, come dovrebbe essere fatto per tutti gli indigenti, oltre per chi ha un reddito basso case adeguate ai loro bisogni preferirebbero l'immondizia?
Quanti anni sono che non vediamo costruire case popolari?
E come sono state costruite quando è stato fatto?
I criteri con cui sono state costruite e assegnate li condividiamo?
Se guardassimo Secondigliano potremmo dire cose simili.
Ma, oltre le scelte individuali (perché anche in quelle condizioni c'è chi sceglie cose diverse, anche grazie a un'intelligenza superiore che li assiste, un mio amico eccezionale è di Secondigliano) non crediamo che ci siano responsabilità politiche?
Se non ci sono ...allora la politica a cosa serve?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma hai capito il concetto.
> scusa , persa: tu sei una donna che non tollera le ingiustizie ed interviene di fronte ad esse.
> non ti è mai venuto l'istinto di togliere quel neonato paonazzo dal freddo dalle mani della zingara che sta fuori da un negozio, o altre cose simili?


 L'istinto è diverso dalle mie reazioni impulsive che pure sono razionali.
Non spetta a me intervenire, così come non spetta a me intervenire con altri genitori che fanno altro protetti dalle loro condizioni sociali.
Io posso fare scelte politiche che indirizzano gli interventi istituzionali e poi agire nell'ambito mio personale nel modo che mi pare più umano e corretto.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Agosto 2010)

veramente è di Martin Niemoller e non di Brecht. Sei pressappochista.
vedi, mi sei sempre stata simpatica perchè offri spunti notevolmente interessanti per le questioni uomo - donna.

però....

parlando di zingari, dimostri di non sapere nulla dell'argomento, come tutti i radical chic di sinistra che parlano di rom. 

evidentemente:

1) non sei mai stata da loro scippata.
2) non ti sei mai ritrovata casa svaligiata.
3) non sei mai stata molestata dagli zingari per strada (a Roma assisto davanti al mio studio quotidianamente a turisti disperati che urlano mentre sono assaltati da 5-6 bambini rom che gli mettono le mani dappertutto e, dopo aver preso il portafogli, scappano via)
3) non sei mai stata infastidita dal puzzo di urina dei campi nomadi.
4) non ti senti indignata davanti a genitori che fanno delinquere i loro figli di 6 anni perchè tanto non sono imputabili per legge.
5) non sei mai stata indignata dal vedere genitori e figli vivere nel sozzume e nel liquame.
6) non ti importa se questi rubano milioni di euro e li mandano in patria (guardati un famoso reportage delle iene dove il re degli zingari viveva in una sorta di buckingham palace ed aveva finanche la cravatta d'oro massiccio"
7) non ti importa se questi hanno milioni e ferrari nel campo nomadi mentre a te se sbagli un calcolo su 740 ti arrivano sanzioni del 1000000 per cento.
8) non hai mai visto le forze di polizia fare spallucce quando assistono a scene del genere. Se interrogate rispondono: "tanto se li portiamo in caserma per essere identificati ci danno un nome falso. Tanto i documenti che erano nel portafoglio li può rifare. e i soldi, pazienza".

W Sarkozy.
W Maroni.
Basta col garantismo e a tolleranza, nidi in cui i furfanti prosperano.




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Prima vennero a prendere gli zingari*
> 
> Prima di tutto vennero a prendere gli zingari e fui contento perchè rubacchiavano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Ti sei fermato presto nella lettura.
Mi è arrivata subito la correzione sull'autore dela poesia e ho messo poi anch'io un link che ne spiega le origini.
Non hai letto tutto perché io faccio un discorso politico e non emotivo e in un discorso politico nulla c'entrano i furti personalmente subiti (subiti anch'io, non ti preoccupare) o il fastidio per gli odori.
Non mi preoccupo molto dei furti degli zingari, mi preoccupo di più dei furti dei finanzieri e della criminalità organizzata e mi preoccupo della politica che usa l'emotività per scaricare consapevolmente e cinicamente malumori sui più deboli per poter continuare a fare ciò che è favorevole a quei gruppi che ho elencato privando tutti coloro che hanno bisogno, anche noi semplici cittadini che per il momento sopravviviamo, di politiche intelligenti e di sviluppo per tutti e, un domani, di sostegno.
Nulla garantisce, noi persone comuni, di diventare bisognosi e questo aspetto emotivo invece lo considero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Agosto 2010)

Intanto i bambini crepano o vengono sfruttati, le strutture che vengono offerte vengono distrutte, la sicurezza del cittadino dove ci sono rom è sempre mooooolto a rischio, loro continuano a fare i comodacci loro, i politici e i demagoghi ingrassano alle spalle dei buonisti di partito, la nostra cultura ed il nostro stile di vita vengono svenduti a favore di una "cultura" che tale non è ma è solo un'accozzaglia di tradizioni medievalesche di comodo da gettare ridacchiando in faccia a chi vorrebbe difendere la propria casa (pagata col mutuo, non pretesa gratis con false lacrime dallo Stato), il proprio stile di vita (che non comprende il furto ed il ricatto, lo sfruttamento di bambini, donne ed anziani, il parassitismo sociale) e la propria cultura (evoluta nei secoli, non raccattata qui e là per convenienza, per dominare l'inerme e gabbare la legge.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Agosto 2010)

allora vengo pure io in Olanda. Mi fingo povero, così ho il pied a terre olandese per tutte le volte che voglio andare nei red districts.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Da queste parti si distinguono due categorie di immigranti: gli Expat che hanno una laurea e spesso gia' il lavoro in Olanda e parlano almeno piu' di una lingua (una di queste deve essere l'inglese); gli immigrati poveri. Ai primi il governo Olandese non da praticamente un cazzo, perche' hanno gia' una buona posizione e possibilita' d'integrarsi; ai secondi offre il corso d'olandese gratis, la casa, l'assegno mensile e l'ufficio di collocamento li segue affinche' trovino un lavoro adatto alle loro possibilita'.


Persa, anche io faccio un discorso politico.

Quelli di sinistra, non si sa bene perchè, adorano i Rom e li vogliono tutelare a tutti i costi, qualunque cosa facciano. Il riferimento ai gruppi finanziari che rubano milioni fa ridere per quanto è inopportuno.

Poi se uno vuole fare una riforma per cacciarli via, visto che questi hanno solo interesse a delinquere e non a integrarsi (non conosco nessuna rom che faccia la commessa, badante, cassiera, al contrario di tante oneste ucraine /romene/moldave), viene tacciato di razzismo-nazismo e cazzate varie. 

Popolo della sinistra: vi piacciono i rom? bene. metteteveli a casa vostra oppuire manteneteveli voi andando a lavorare anche per loro.

Dal profilo tecnico-giuridico: la normativa inerente l'immigrazione in italia è tecnicamente all'avanguardia, simile a quella degli US. Il problema è che le norme in Italia non vengono applicate perchè i tribunali ci mettono anni a fare una sentenza e nel campo penale c'è l'ipergarantismo (leggasi impunità per troppi reati comuni)


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Agosto 2010)

Ciao Insonne, ci sei mancato:up:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Agosto 2010)

ciao Tesori!
solo una comparsata.
sono tornato dalle vacanze una settimana fa e, fin ora, ho solo guardato la pila di roba da fare sulla scrivania.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Agosto 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ciao Tesori!
> solo una comparsata.
> sono tornato dalle vacanze una settimana fa e, fin ora, ho solo guardato la pila di roba da fare sulla scrivania.


Tesoro? Cicio, masculo suggno!


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2010)

Allora, negli anni 60 nella socialista repubblica di Cecoslovacca fu applicato un progetto per cui ai nomadi furono dati interi palazzi (anche signorili, attenzione, mica catapecchie come per i normali cittadini), gli furono dati soldi anche senza lavorare e possibilità di comprare tutto quello che gli serviva credendo che avrebbero inziato almeno (anche senza lavorare) a vivere in maniera più dignitosa, a lavarsi, a far studiare i figli...ma...il risultato fu totalmente diverso.
I rom prendevano i soldi dallo stato e...li mettevano via, uscivano ed andavano a rubare comunque per aumentare le ricchezze e quando dovevano comprare combustibile per scaldarsi non c'erano problemi...le case erano piene di mobili di legno, no? Ville, palazzi furono praticamente smontati pezzo per pezzo, trave per trave dai piani alti a quelli bassi e tutto fu bruciato per scaldarsi...mentre questi uomini continuavano la loro vita di prima. Come fu risolta la cosa? Dopo questi scempi uno stato così ben ordinato come era quello di stampo sovietico che non ammetteva cose fuori dai piani diede altri palazzi ed altre case...per anni  finchè i figli dei figli diventarono cittadini come gli altri, ma il tutto ad un costo incredibile. 
Persa ai Rom non interessa vivere meglio come credi, sono estremamente ricchi, non sono indigenti eppure loro vogliono vivere così e credo che l'unico modo per evitarlo sarebbe togliere la patria potestà di tutti i figli ma permane comunque un progetto disumano.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Agosto 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> allora vengo pure io in Olanda. Mi fingo povero, così ho il pied a terre olandese per tutte le volte che voglio andare nei red districts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non generalizzare nè strumentalizzare, Insonne. Io sono di sinistra, ma su certa gente irrecuperabile (ROM e non ROM), la penso come te. La sinistra cui ti riferisci per fortuna sta ridimensionandosi. Sono vecchi nostalgici, in buona fede, credimi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Non c'è nulla da fare certa gente è irrecuperabile... vero.
Se non si trova un nemico che non ha alcun potere su cui scaricare tutte le colpe non è contento.
Non vale nessun dato di fatto.
Non vale nessun ragionamento.
E quando non non si trovano argomentazioni per controbattere si usa l'etichetta politica per screditare le argomentazioni altrui.


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cmq personalmente credo che parlare di integrazione non sia serio, nè da parte di chi ospita, nè da parte di chi arriva.
> non c'è abbastanza volontà di integrarsi nè dall'uno nè dall'altra, o perlomeno i casi sono pochi.
> per un sacco di motivi, alcuni forse poco nobili, ma è così


Qui non siamo integrati nemmeno nord e sud:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Qui non siamo integrati nemmeno nord e sud:sonar:


Come darti torto:sonar:


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'istinto è diverso dalle mie reazioni impulsive che pure sono razionali.
> *Non spetta a me intervenire,* così come non spetta a me intervenire con altri genitori che fanno altro protetti dalle loro condizioni sociali.
> Io posso fare scelte politiche che indirizzano gli interventi istituzionali e poi agire nell'ambito mio personale nel modo che mi pare più umano e corretto.


ma che cosa dici??
davanti a un sopruso, un'ingiustizia, un matrattamento dobbiamo sempre e comunque intervenire. Io m'incazzo se chiedono l'elemosina usando i cani figurati se vedo una che lo fa con un bambino!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che cosa dici??
> davanti a un sopruso, un'ingiustizia, un matrattamento dobbiamo sempre e comunque intervenire. Io m'incazzo se chiedono l'elemosina usando i cani figurati se vedo una che lo fa con un bambino!!!


 E cosa puoi fare?


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E cosa puoi fare?


chiami i servizi sociali o la polizia.
Ma ti rendi conto di cosa vuol dire per un bambino piccolo stare tutto il giorno al freddo per incutere pena???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chiami i servizi sociali o la polizia.
> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa vuol dire per un bambino piccolo stare tutto il giorno al freddo per incutere pena???


 Ma tutti escono con i figli.
Credi che i servizi sociali o la polizia intervengano? E in quale modo?
Gli interventi sono quelli che sappiamo.


----------



## Abigail (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma tutti escono con i figli.*
> Credi che i servizi sociali o la polizia intervengano? E in quale modo?
> Gli interventi sono quelli che sappiamo.


vabbè, dai la chiudo qua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè, dai la chiudo qua.


Volevo solo dire che non è lo stare all'aperto in sè che costituisce un problema, tutti usciamo.
Del resto quando non escono sempre all'aperto sono, non è che sono in una casa confortevole secondo i nostri standard.
Se una vive di elemosina (meglio che di furto) dove deve mettere il figlio? E' naturale che lo porti con sè. 
Certo non dovrebbe chiedere l'elemosina, ma questa è la situazione.
Chiedere l'intervento dei carabinieri o polizia, ammesso che vengano, non è altro che chiedere un intervento repressivo che consiste nel farla allontare da quel luogo, magari più confortevole e protetto (relativamente, ovvio) a un altro, perché comunque quello fa, o altri interventi più repressivi.
Questi altri interventi non saranno se non quelli verso i quali sono contraria ovvero gli sgomberi.
I servizi sociali già faticano a seguire gli altri casi.
Per questo facevo un discorso di politiche diverse. Ma se non ci sono si possono solo sostenere le organizzazioni di volontariato che agiscono in quel senso.
Poi nello specifico caso che mi trovo davanti posso dare qualcosa che credo che le faccia concludere la giornata o no, ma non credo di poter fare nulla.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Credo di cominciare a capire come funzionano i punteggi.
Per la mia posizione su questo topic mi sono beccato due-tre note negative. 
Però comincia a piacermi. E'anche giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Per informazione non è mio.
Non firmo le valutazioni negative perché lo scopo del sistema è far riflettere e non creare faide, che già si creano abbastanza.
Ma, purtroppo o per fortuna, son riconoscibile perché la mia valutazione (per i parametri non decisi da me) ha un certo peso.
Ieri non potevo... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Credo di cominciare a capire come funzionano i punteggi.
> Per la mia posizione su questo topic mi sono beccato due-tre note negative.
> Però comincia a piacermi. E'anche giusto.


e la bombetta??

punto in negativo per questo post con questa spiegazione 

ma che pirla siete??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa, i Rom non fanno o l'elemosina o rubano, ma differenziano l'attività. Il problema è che sono ricchi, ma non ricchi di cultura, ma ricchi di beni materiali come oro ed affini, ma che essendo rubati e fusi valgono quanto possono valere (cioè molto meno).
Loro vivono così perchè per loro quella è la vita, la vita è rubare, fare elemosina e per gli uomini che non fanno poi tanto la sera è andarsi a fare i comodi propri. 
Noi potremmo aiutarli a migliorare il loro stile di vita no chiudendo le case a chiave e dando 5 euro ogni giorno alla elemosinante di turno, ma non pensiamo che i campi diverrebbero più puliti o migliori, semplicemente potrebbero avere più soldi o più oro da nascondere, ma per loro sarebbe ottimo, davvero un miglioramento dello stile di vita.
I Rom hanno deciso la loro miseria spontaneamente e devo dire solo una cosa, che adesso gli va meglio che all'epoca imperiale, ho trovato un editto in cui rendeva impunito l'omicidio per gli zingari, solo bambini e donne erano salvi da questo, ma dovevano essere consegnati alle autorità, adesso rispetto ad allora la vita gli è più comoda no?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per informazione non è mio.
> Non firmo le valutazioni negative perché lo scopo del sistema è far riflettere e non creare faide, che già si creano abbastanza.
> Ma, purtroppo o per fortuna, son riconoscibile perché la mia valutazione (per i parametri non decisi da me) ha un certo peso.
> Ieri non potevo... :carneval:


Anche se non posso non citare il famoso detto "excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta" credo a quanto scrivi, perchè mi dai l'idea di una persona leale. Comunque, anche se fosse (ma, ripeto, credo così non sia), cosa c'è di male ? Ho già scritto che mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e la bombetta??


Mai usata. Ho la capoccia grossa.


----------



## Amarax (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e la bombetta??
> 
> punto in negativo per questo post con questa spiegazione
> 
> ma che pirla siete??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


io ho avuto una virgola a proposito di davinci-alessandro


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> io ho avuto una virgola a proposito di davinci-alessandro


Il punteggiatore folle a spaccato i maroni!!! ho esistono anche i pallini verdi da mettere con punti e virgole e poi scusate...i punti esclamativi dove vogliamo metterli?
Comunque io ho una idea su chi sia, una idea la ho.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

E abbasso il buonismo nostalgico-comunista, cazzo!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> recenti fatti accaduti nella mia zona confermano quello che scrivi...
> posso solo dirti che ti quoto in pieno..
> e che auguro a tuo fratello maggior sicurezza nello svolgimento del suo lavoro..
> ciao
> Irene


 Sei certa di approvare tutto quello che ha scrito e i toni?


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scrivi cose di un particolarismo assunto a teoria talmente scorretto sul piano logico che non è contrastabile.
> Ti disapprovo apertamente perché è un post inaccettabile.
> Se avessi letto con mente serena e aperta tutto quel che ho postato non avresti potuto scrivere cose che sono un'esaltazione della violenza.


Abbilo questo coraggio di contrastare piuttosto, senza la protervia che ti caratterizza
non mi aspettavo solidarietà per la mia triste vicenda personale, sarebbe chiedere umanità e maturità di giudizio a chi forse non ne ha.
ma questa pochezza nella risposta è disarmante, davvero.
dire che hai la mia disapprovazione è troppo poco.
inno alla violenza ??? DOVE LO VEDI??????
Abbi il coraggio di ARGOMENTARE quello che dici.
vergogna, davvero.
ari


----------



## Irene (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei certa di approvare tutto quello che ha scrito e i toni?


 
certo che approvo parole e toni..
perchè ho subito e ho dovuto subire la frustrazione della mancata tutela dei miei diritti.. 
chi vive un'altra realtà buon per lui/lei..
e non mi importa se sono criticabile per il mio atteggiamento..
rispetto per rispetto..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> certo che approvo parole e toni..
> perchè ho subito e ho dovuto subire la frustrazione della mancata tutela dei miei diritti..
> chi vive un'altra realtà buon per lui/lei..
> e non mi importa se sono criticabile per il mio atteggiamento..
> rispetto per rispetto..


 Dici bene: rispetto per rispetto. Ma quelle sono affermazioni di una gravità enorme che dimostrano mancanza di rispetto per i foondamentali diritti umani e se non ci si rende conto di questo conviene cominciare a studiare Diritto e Storia perché quel che si è studiato fin'ora non è stato appreso.


----------



## Irene (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici bene: rispetto per rispetto. Ma quelle sono affermazioni di una gravità enorme che dimostrano mancanza di rispetto per i foondamentali diritti umani e se non ci si rende conto di questo conviene cominciare a studiare Diritto e Storia perché quel che si è studiato fin'ora non è stato appreso.


 
non avevo dubbi che mi sarebbe arrivato un bel puntino rosso..

e per fortuna che sì è qui ..LIBERI.. di esprimere pacatamente il proprio pensiero.. comunque nel rispetto e con rispetto per gli altri ..

ti assicuro che io non uso mai la piaggeria ma ci tengo a dirti che per la maggior parte dei tuoi post io ti apprezzo molto..e guarda un pò..ti invidio per come riesci a sviscerare le discussioni e i temi proposti..mi offri tantissime volte lo spunto per riflettere.. e di questo ti ringrazio..
questo non implica che io condivida in toto il tuo pensiero..

ribadisco che non mi importa l'altrui approvazione o disapprovazione..so anch'io che non si può piacere a tutti..
non sto facendo garetta per i punti.. perciò poco mi importa di questo puntino..

lo prendo comunque come "promemoria".. 
starò più attenta a come quoterò la prossima volta..

Irene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi che mi sarebbe arrivato un bel puntino rosso..
> 
> e per fortuna che sì è qui ..LIBERI.. di esprimere pacatamente il proprio pensiero.. comunque nel rispetto e con rispetto per gli altri ..
> 
> ...


Era chiaro che avrei disapprovato, mi pare.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Allora razzismo è dare ad un gruppo il comportamento di un singolo, ma allora parliamo di della cultura dei Rom di tutta la cultura Rom e non solo quella culturalmente bella.
Allora per un Rom derubare è vita o norma di vita, non ci vede nulla di male nel farlo, chi viene derubato non è stato accorto nel difendersi a puntino. Di certo un Rom non si scandalizzerebbe di entrare in casa di uno e trovarsi accoltellato perchè ha osato mettere mano nei "tesori" di famiglia, probabilmente rimane sconvolto dal fatto che tutta una società gli si muove contro per queste sue azioni che nel suo modo sono "lecite".
Ok allora la cultura dei Rom è compatiibile con la nostra cultura? Oppure è come pretendere di fare andare a benzina un motore a gasolio? Qui sta il problema. La carta dei diritti del uomo sono cose eticamente perfette, ma vanno considerate come linee di massima, ci sono condizioni in cui certe regole giuste vanno considerare come fallibili, le famose eccezioni che confermano la regola.
Allora, se uno stato non può difendere un cittadino dalla delinquenza cosa deve fare? Arrestarli? Non si riesce, circoscrivere il problema e bloccarlo li? Si chiama Lager. Cacciarli via dallo stato? Si chiama deportazione.
Ok, dobbiamo scegliere il male minore.
Attenzione a non dare contro a tutto quello che possono dire i leghisti per partito preso, possono sparare anche una marea di stronzate, ma una o due non sono completamente scartabili e quindi prima di dare una etichetta guardiamo le soluzione ai problemi e commentiamole. Io di mio posso dire che i campi strutturati per i nomadi non funzionerebbero affatto per i Rom già fatto ed ha costi improponibili, bisogna annche guardare ad una cosa semplice come il costo. Non possiamo svenarci per essere buoni e simpatici, non possiamo dare 100 e fare la fame noi per rendere la vita di persone che stanno bene oltretutto come stanno migliore. Possiamo investire le nostre risorse su chi sta male e vorrebbe stare meglio con buona pace per i Rom.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora razzismo è dare ad un gruppo il comportamento di un singolo, ma allora parliamo di della cultura dei Rom di tutta la cultura Rom e non solo quella culturalmente bella.
> Allora per un Rom derubare è vita o norma di vita, non ci vede nulla di male nel farlo, chi viene derubato non è stato accorto nel difendersi a puntino. Di certo un Rom non si scandalizzerebbe di entrare in casa di uno e trovarsi accoltellato perchè ha osato mettere mano nei "tesori" di famiglia, probabilmente rimane sconvolto dal fatto che tutta una società gli si muove contro per queste sue azioni che nel suo modo sono "lecite".
> Ok allora la cultura dei Rom è compatiibile con la nostra cultura? Oppure è come pretendere di fare andare a benzina un motore a gasolio? Qui sta il problema. La carta dei diritti del uomo sono cose eticamente perfette, ma vanno considerate come linee di massima, ci sono condizioni in cui certe regole giuste vanno considerare come fallibili, le famose eccezioni che confermano la regola.
> Allora, se uno stato non può difendere un cittadino dalla delinquenza cosa deve fare? Arrestarli? Non si riesce, circoscrivere il problema e bloccarlo li? Si chiama Lager. Cacciarli via dallo stato? Si chiama deportazione.
> ...


Tu attribuisci una cultura (totalmente negativa) a una cultura di cui non sai nulla.
Attuare politiche di integrazione (che è cosa ben diversa dall'assimilazione, ma troppo spesso si usa integrazione intendendo assimilazione) è meno costoso delle politiche repressive.
Vale per tutti.
Per tutta la popolazione, ricca di gruppi culturali differenti, è più conveniente fare scuole e dare istruzione piuttosto che reprimere.
Questo l'avevano capito già nell'ottocento gli imprenditori cosiddetti filantropi che con obiettivi di efficienza, controllo e produttività davano case graziose, orti, scuole e assistenza sanitaria agli operai.
Si fanno opere e propaganda di vita sana e di prevenzione delle malattie perché è più conveniente in termini economici della cura delle malattie.
Se questo non viene fatto per i Rom è perché è più conveniente non economicamente, ma ideologicamente e polticamente per chi vuole avere gruppi su cui scaricare aggressività e giustificato scontento di chi  dovrebbe guardare ben altrove, dove non si vuole che guardi. E' come un gioco di prestigio: i prestigiatori sono abilissimi a farti guardare quel che vogliono loro per non far guardare il trucco..

Lo dicevo nel thread dell'invidia che dovrei essere invidiata per ciò che ho vissuto perché tutte le argomentazioni usate contro Rom o immigrati in genere venivano usate contro i nostri immigrati all'estero o nelle nostre città e tuttociò portava a generalizzazioni assurde, negate dai fatti eppure incrollabili.
Baraccopoli sporche dove vi era anche delinquenza le avevo anche sotto casa mia e non erano di Rom.
Ho visto baraccopoli smantellate e case assegnate e ho visto delinquenti in quelle case e brave persone e ho visto ottime persone emanciparsi da sistuazioni tragiche e diventare apprezzati da tutti e ...sentirsi ancora dire che chi veniva da dove venivano loro erano irrimediabilmente tutti delinquenti.
Però quando si hanno acquisito gli strumenti per uscire dagli schemi si è responsabili di quel che si fa e si dice si sia Rom o Gagé.

Per farsi venire qualche dubbio basta dare un'occhiata a Wikipedia:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rom_(popolo)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu attribuisci una cultura (totalmente negativa) a una cultura di cui non sai nulla.
> Attuare politiche di integrazione (che è cosa ben diversa dall'assimilazione, ma troppo spesso si usa integrazione intendendo assimilazione) è meno costoso delle politiche repressive.
> Vale per tutti.
> *Per tutta la popolazione, ricca di gruppi culturali differenti, è più conveniente fare scuole e dare istruzione piuttosto che reprimere.
> ...


Ehhh... se non sbaglio MM aveva postato un video dal film di Spike Lee in cui diversi personaggi elencano una serie di luoghi comuni per descrivere un'etnia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh... se non sbaglio MM aveva postato un video dal film di Spike Lee in cui diversi personaggi elencano una serie di luoghi comuni per descrivere un'etnia


 Sì.
Era bellissima quella scena perché è estremamente fastidiosa perché ci siamo dentro tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Merita di essere ripostato... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgNDQLCaWEg


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa, tu però sei convinta che questo popolo meesso in condizioni pari alle nostre possa sollevare le sue sorti, il problema è che per loro quello è vita, il nostro no. Persa, non sai quanto i Rom siano razzisti ed ipocriti quando dicono che noi siamo razzisti.
Io so solo una cosa, che è meglio l'istinto di sopravvivenza che l'integrazione a tutti i costi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, tu però sei convinta che questo popolo meesso in condizioni pari alle nostre possa sollevare le sue sorti, il problema è che per loro quello è vita, il nostro no. Persa, non sai quanto i Rom siano razzisti ed ipocriti quando dicono che noi siamo razzisti.
> Io so solo una cosa, che è meglio l'istinto di sopravvivenza che l'integrazione a tutti i costi.


 Ma hai letto almeno la metà dei testi postati e hai seguito il link suggeriti?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa,* tu però sei convinta che questo popolo meesso in condizioni pari alle nostre possa sollevare le sue sorti*, il problema è che per loro quello è vita, il nostro no. Persa, non sai quanto i Rom siano razzisti ed ipocriti quando dicono che noi siamo razzisti.
> Io so solo una cosa, che è meglio l'istinto di sopravvivenza che l'integrazione a tutti i costi.


Ce l'hanno fatta gli Italiani perche' non potrebbero farcela loro?

Non e' questione di integrazione a tutti i costi e' che non hai altra soluzione... che fai continui a deportare a vita?Chiudi le frontiere? Ma mica l'Europa ve lo fara' fare sai


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hai letto almeno la metà dei testi postati e hai seguito il link suggeriti?


Ho letto tutto e sinceramente...vedo il problema preso solo da una parte...non dall'altra. 
Permango nella idea che adesso i Rom vivono nel migliore dei mondi, perchè non è legale e non è augurabile di sparargli schiooppettate da dietro come era legale nell'impero Del caro amico Franz Joseph


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Diamo uan possibilità allora diversa ma con una punizione esemplare se verrebbe non sfruttata. Diamo la possibilità ai Rom di avere un campo umanamente igienico, diamogli tutto ma...una limitazione per un tempo determinato, un braccialetto elettronico. Passato un tempo definito si lascia la lcompleta libertà di vivere e si fanno statistiche sul numero di crimini nell'arco di alcuni anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diamo uan possibilità allora diversa ma con una punizione esemplare se verrebbe non sfruttata. Diamo la possibilità ai Rom di avere un campo umanamente igienico, diamogli tutto ma...una limitazione per un tempo determinato, un braccialetto elettronico. Passato un tempo definito si lascia la lcompleta libertà di vivere e si fanno statistiche sul numero di crimini nell'arco di alcuni anni.


 Prepara un progetto e mandalo a ..maroni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdeOC23lvYA


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prepara un progetto e mandalo a ..maroni...


Sembrerebbe così orribile un sistema GPS per un tempo predeterminato? Ovviamente dando un campo perfetto, con tutti i servizi e con  tutto funzionante, un sistema chiamiamolo pilota ma con la libertà diminuita del fatto che si sarebbe sempre un grande occhio su di te, un satellite che saprebbe dove sei e cosa fai. Secondo me anche questa idea andrebbe contro alcuni diritti, ma sarebbe ragionevole?


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

scusa persa di campi organizzati e regolari  ce ne sono.
Come mai continuano a crescerne abusivi?
come mai da così fastidio a queste persone essere "legalizzate"?
come mai tutte le volte che ne tirano giù uno (abusivo) se ne fanno un altro?
Come mai non  vengono incontro anche loro MAI alle esigenze del paese in cui sono venuti?
Come mai TUTTI dicono che delinquono?
Per razzismo? per paura ?o perchè ognuno di noi, pur in questa piccola comunità, ha avuto sulla propria pelle esperienze assolutamente negative con loro? Come mai ci si deve occupare di gente che vuole restare com'è quando abbiamo problemi ben più gravi e pesanti con cittadini che pagano le tasse, non delinquono ma non hanon soldi per campare, un tetto sotto cui vivere e fanno i salti mortali per dar da mangiare ai figli senza arrivare ad usarli per questua o peggio per farli rubare?
Possibile che pensi davvero che qui siamo tutti ignoranti, cattivi e razzisti???
Non riconosci proprio a nessuno un minimo di riflessione prima di postare quanto abbiamo scritto?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdeOC23lvYA


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il colbacco e le scarpe a punta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> scusa persa di campi organizzati e regolari ce ne sono.
> Come mai continuano a crescerne abusivi?
> come mai da così fastidio a queste persone essere "legalizzate"?
> come mai tutte le volte che ne tirano giù uno (abusivo) se ne fanno un altro?
> ...


Fanno altri campi abusivi perché non gliene danno di regolari e quelli che ci sono li cambiano di destinazione.
Ce n'era uno regolare vicino a me, con acqua e docce (nulla che si avvicinasse neanche lontanamente a un campeggio di infima categoria dove si sta al più per un paio di settimane, comunque) l'hanno smantellato e ci hanno fatto la discarica comunale. I rom che vivevano lì si sono trasferiti in una cascina abbandonata. Dopo qualche hanno c'è stato un intervento e..l'hanno tirata giù con le ruspe. Hanno fatto un altro campo abusivo.
Immagino che non gli saremo molto simpatici.
Comunque li vedo ogni mattina portare i bambini a scuola (vanno in una scuola del comune della mia) puliti e motivati.
Non tutti dicono che delinquono. Io non lo dico e non lo dicono molti miei amici.
Non è che devo riflettere molto sul fatto che ci sono rom che delinquono o che molti vivono di elemosina, lo so.
La questione da me posta era un'altra e duplice.
Una che in base al fatto reale che vi sono alcuni, o molti, non fa differenza, che delinquono il giudizio viene applicato a tutti e che in base a un giudizio che dovrebbe essere dato da un tribunale e secondo regole nostre invece si vuole applicare per loro un giudizio esteso senza alcun rispetto delle regole e agire con una deportazione.
La seconda questione nasceva da un'osservazione per me evidente ovvero che la piccola criminalità (fastidiosa ed emotivamente più minacciosa, ma meno grave dela grande criminalità) nasce sempre in gruppi sociali emarginati e da ciò concludevo che si spenderebbe meno per dei provvedimenti che li togliessero da questa condizione che per i provedimenti repressivi.
Se si fossero attuati seri interventi si potrebbe considerare di studiarne altri.
Se si parte dalla premessa che una persona sia "per natura" o "per cultura" irriducibile all'integrazione ed emarginato, non ho argomenti.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa, ma tu pensi che non delinquono e che se lo fanno è per necessità, non consideri che siano più ricchi di te e di tutti i tuoi famigliari messi insieme :mexican:.
Come vedresti un ricco che vive di stenti e ruba? Non ti farebbe girare le pallette?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Mi son dimenticata di rispondere al fatto che lo Stato non provvede ai cittadini onesti e rispettosi delle leggi e che pagano le tasse perché dovrebbe farlo con loro.
Infatti uno Stato che non provvede ai suoi cittadini integrati tanto meno lo fa con chi non è integrato e che con la sua emarginazione consente di non dare agli altri.
Io non auspico certo di dare ai rom per togliere agli altri!
Ho fatto più volte il discorso che costerebbe meno l'integrazione della repressione. Costerebbe meno ai cittadini onesti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, ma tu pensi che non delinquono e che se lo fanno è per necessità, non consideri che siano più ricchi di te e di tutti i tuoi famigliari messi insieme :mexican:.
> Come vedresti un ricco che vive di stenti e ruba? Non ti farebbe girare le pallette?


 Un ricco che ruba non ho bisogno di andarlo vedere in un campo nomadi.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un ricco che ruba non ho bisogno di andarlo vedere in un campo nomadi.


Si ma un ricco che ruba e poi si finge povero e tutti ci credono è anche peggio no???
Comunque politiche di integrazione possono andare bene ma seguite a politiche di repressione per chi sgarra molto ma molto inflessibili e pesanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si ma un ricco che ruba e poi si finge povero e tutti ci credono è anche peggio no???
> Comunque politiche di integrazione possono andare bene ma seguite a politiche di repressione per chi sgarra molto ma molto inflessibili e pesanti.


 Sapessi da quanto le aspetto...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa, io di mio so che non sarebbero accettate e che sarebbero solo un ennesimo motivo per considerarci deboli di fronte a loro, per farci considerare ancor di più polli da spennare. Ma tanto vale provare, al massimo poi si passa al loro modo di trattare le cose.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

L'altra notte-abbastanza inoltrata epeccato che mi sono addormentato e ho visto poco- c'era una trasmissione dove c'erano testimonianze di familiari di israeliani, palestinesi, ruandesi e non ricordo bene quale altra nazione. tutti davano la stessa testimonianza. non devo ricordare a tutti che in questi paesi per anni vi è stata o permane ancora una guerra civile. ebbene queste persone avevano almeno un morto nella propria famigli per mano dell' "etnia avversa". tutti parlavano di aver perdonato, di integrazione, di vivere civile insieme con i propri "nemici". mi ha molto colpito la testimonianza di questa signora israeliana sulla settantina che mentre diceva queste cose piangeva come un vitellino. oltretutto c'era uno spezzone di questi israeliani (quindi diverse persone, non un caso isolato) che erano andati a tr4ovare i loro morti vestiti con abiti tipici palestinesi. mi chiederete che c'entra, c'entra eccome. fate mente locale e pensate un pochino. per redigere carte dei diritti ci sono stati MILIONI di MORTI. che andrebbero rispettati. PUNTO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> L'altra notte-abbastanza inoltrata epeccato che mi sono addormentato e ho visto poco- c'era una trasmissione dove c'erano testimonianze di familiari di israeliani, palestinesi, ruandesi e non ricordo bene quale altra nazione. tutti davano la stessa testimonianza. non devo ricordare a tutti che in questi paesi per anni vi è stata o permane ancora una guerra civile. ebbene queste persone avevano almeno un morto nella propria famigli per mano dell' "etnia avversa". tutti parlavano di aver perdonato, di integrazione, di vivere civile insieme con i propri "nemici". mi ha molto colpito la testimonianza di questa signora israeliana sulla settantina che mentre diceva queste cose piangeva come un vitellino. oltretutto c'era uno spezzone di questi israeliani (quindi diverse persone, non un caso isolato) che erano andati a trovare i loro morti vestiti con abiti tipici palestinesi. mi chiederete che c'entra, c'entra eccome. fate mente locale e pensate un pochino. per redigere carte dei diritti ci sono stati MILIONI di MORTI. che andrebbero rispettati. PUNTO.


 Anch'io l'ho vista parzialmente, era già iniziata, coi miei figli; eravamo commossi tutti e tre.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io l'ho vista parzialmente, era già iniziata, coi miei figli; eravamo commossi tutti e tre.


 ti ricordi che trasmissione era? o era un documkentario una tantum?


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vergognati tu.
> Hai scritto cose degne di un Borghezio.
> Queste cose che giustificano non solo un Borghezio, ma spedizioni punitive e atti apertamente razzisti.
> Razzismo è attribuzione a tutto un gruppo comportamenti attribuibili a singoli.
> ...



Quello che è sottolineato da te non si riferisce all'intera etnia Rom, alla globalità del gruppo etnico. Stravolgere la lettera di quello che dico nei miei post, senza preoccuparsi di leggerli fino in fondo (nel mio intervento ho parlato di larghe fasce di popolazione Rom che si organizza in attività criminali violente, su larga scala... non dell'intero popolo) lo trovo, francamente, fazioso e disonesto intellettualmente.
Come si può mistificare quello che dico, tacciandolo di "inno alla pulizia etnica"?
Espellere in massa i Rom criminali (non "tutti" i Rom, ma quelli per cui è accertata la loro condotta criminosa) la vedo come una misura sì estrema ma identica a quella che auspicherei per un francese o portoghese che mostrasse la stessa condotta. 
Che la CEDU e la Costituzione Italiana non permettano oggi  l'adozione di queste misure è altro discorso; io posso, in cuor mio, anche dissentire su questo aspetto e sperare in futuri emendamenti a questi testi.
Approfitto per specificare che il mio auspicio di "rimpatrio"/espulsione di massa dei Rom criminali non comprende quei bambini immigrati che - loro malgrado - sono costretti a incanalarsi in tale "girone" infernale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ti ricordi che trasmissione era? o era un documkentario una tantum?


 Mi pare Dossier di rai2


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello che è sottolineato da te non si riferisce all'intera etnia Rom, alla globalità del gruppo etnico. Stravolgere la lettera di quello che dico nei miei post, senza preoccuparsi di leggerli fino in fondo (nel mio intervento ho parlato di larghe fasce di popolazione Rom che si organizza in attività criminali violente, su larga scala... non dell'intero popolo) lo trovo, francamente, fazioso e disonesto intellettualmente.
> Come si può mistificare quello che dico, tacciandolo di "inno alla pulizia etnica"?
> Espellere in massa i Rom criminali (non "tutti" i Rom, ma quelli per cui è accertata la loro condotta criminosa) la vedo come una misura sì estrema ma identica a quella che auspicherei per un francese o portoghese che mostrasse la stessa condotta.
> Che la CEDU e la Costituzione Italiana non permettano oggi l'adozione di queste misure è altro discorso; io posso, in cuor mio, anche dissentire su questo aspetto e sperare in futuri emendamenti a questi testi.
> Approfitto per specificare che il mio auspicio di "rimpatrio"/espulsione di massa dei Rom criminali non comprende quei bambini immigrati che - loro malgrado - sono costretti a incanalarsi in tale "girone" infernale.


 hai scritto grossa parte. che ontendi per grossa parte? che %? è una tua impressione, è per sentito dire, oppure hai dei dati che confutano questa tua afermazione? altrimenti se parli per luoghi comuni credo che in una discussione di questo tipo non dovresti introdurti. scusa la franchezza. se hai dei dati ti chiedo sicuramente scusa.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare Dossier di rai2


 ok grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello che è sottolineato da te non si riferisce all'intera etnia Rom, alla globalità del gruppo etnico. Stravolgere la lettera di quello che dico nei miei post, senza preoccuparsi di leggerli fino in fondo (nel mio intervento ho parlato di larghe fasce di popolazione Rom che si organizza in attività criminali violente, su larga scala... non dell'intero popolo) lo trovo, francamente, fazioso e disonesto intellettualmente.
> Come si può mistificare quello che dico, tacciandolo di "inno alla pulizia etnica"?
> Espellere in massa i Rom criminali (non "tutti" i Rom, ma quelli per cui è accertata la loro condotta criminosa) la vedo come una misura sì estrema ma identica a quella che auspicherei per un francese o portoghese che mostrasse la stessa condotta.
> Che la CEDU e la Costituzione Italiana non permettano oggi l'adozione di queste misure è altro discorso; io posso, in cuor mio, anche dissentire su questo aspetto e sperare in futuri emendamenti a questi testi.
> Approfitto per specificare che il mio auspicio di "rimpatrio"/espulsione di massa dei Rom criminali non comprende quei bambini immigrati che - loro malgrado - sono costretti a incanalarsi in tale "girone" infernale.


 Se escludi dal gruppo "i buoni" comunque riferisci il tuo discorso a un gruppo che non può aver tutto compiuto reati. Infatti per uscire da questa contraddizione escludi i bambini che dovrebbero essere tolti alle famiglie fatti rimpatriare...
Essere accusata di essere faziosa e di dinosestà intellettuale è il massimo. Basterebbere leggere alcuni dei link segnalati, ripeto basta Wikipedia, per comprendere che stai dicendo cose basate su pregiudizi.
Ecco altro link:
http://www.operanomadimilano.org/chi/chi.htm


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

comunque sul fatto che QUEI bambini che vengono mandati a chiedere l'elemosina e che stanno al freddo con le madri fuori dai supermercati in pieno inverno PER ORE che andrebbero tolti a questo infernoe adottati sono d'accordo anche io. o perlomeno si dia un appoggio alla famiglia per un tempo e se si verifica una reiterazione toglierglieli del tutto.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> comunque sul fatto che i bambini che vengono mandati a chiedere l'elemosina e che stanno al freddo con le madri fuori dai supermercati in pieno inverno PER ORE che andrebbero tolti a questo infernoe adottati sono d'accordo anche io. o perlomeno si dia un appoggio alla famiglia per un tempo e se si verifica una reiterazione toglierglieli del tutto.


ma porca miseria!! ma lo sai quanti disoccupati abbiamo in italia???
lo sai quanta gente non riesce ad arrivare a fine mese, ma per davvero???
lo sai quante persone non riescono a mettere insieme pranzo e cena??
quante persone dormono con l'incubo della casa che non possono permettersi??
quante donne rinunciano a fare figli perchè non se li possono permettere o ai salti mortali che devono fare per farli e riuscire a crescerli perchè gli asili nido costano un botto e sono poco tutelate come lavoratrici??
ma cazzo, sarà primario dare aiuto prima a loro??
e hai mai visto una donna italiana con un figlio al collo ferma ai semafori a non fare un cazzo da mane a sera?? o andare a rubare o altro? no , magari la vedi lavare le scale , i vetri o fare le pulizie. Di donne rom fare questi lavori IO NON NE HO MAI VISTE!
appoggio alle famiglie dei rom???
raga, ma voi siete fuori..
L'aiuto si da quando si può, non quando si è già nella cacca.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma porca miseria!! ma lo sai quanti disoccupati abbiamo in italia???
> lo sai quanta gente non riesce ad arrivare a fine mese, ma per davvero???
> lo sai quante persone non riescono a mettere insieme pranzo e cena??
> quante persone dormono con l'incubo della casa che non possono permettersi??
> ...


 anche per le famiglie italiane indigenti si preferisce che i bambini rimangano nelle loro famiglie se poi non si può proprio che gli si tolgano. la questione proimaria è il bambino, non la mamma. e non ti incazzare


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> anche per le famiglie italiane indigenti si preferisce che i bambini rimangano nelle loro famiglie se poi non si può proprio che gli si tolgano. la questione proimaria è il bambino, non la mamma. e non ti incazzare


m'incazzo perchè è tipica usanza degli italiani sperticarsi per cause lontane quando hanno il vicino nella merda.
Non so come mai.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> m'incazzo perchè è tipica usanza degli italiani sperticarsi per cause lontane quando hanno il vicino nella merda.
> Non so come mai.


quoto


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> m'incazzo perchè è tipica usanza degli italiani sperticarsi per cause lontane quando hanno il vicino nella merda.
> Non so come mai.


 ho detto che me ne fotto dei bambini italiani in condizioni disperate? adesso mi sto incazzando io! una cosa non DEVE escludere l'altra., ci sono dei trattati internazionali che VANNo rispettati. anche i BAMBINI rom (e non le madri o i padri) hanno dei diritti, che cazzo ti credi?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> quoto


 vedo che quoti a cavolo 8visto che io non ho mai detto questo) ma non citi fonti o numeri. difficile essere credibile così. le chiacchiere stanno a zero


----------



## Irene (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> quoto


come non quotare chi hai quotato...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> come non quotare chi hai quotato...


un'altra che quota un'opinione su una cosa che non è mai stata scritta. 
ma andare a fare un seminario (come docenti naturalmente) di Demagogia piuttosto che stare qui a sparare luoghi comuni?


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ho detto che me ne fotto dei bambini italiani in condizioni disperate? adesso mi sto incazzando io! una cosa non DEVE escludere l'altra., ci sono dei trattati internazionali che VANNo rispettati. anche i BAMBINI rom (e non le madri o i padri) hanno dei diritti, che cazzo ti credi?


non è che mi rovini la serata se t'incazzi eh?? così come immagino di non rovinare la tua
vivi nelle favole?? una cosa non esclude l'altra???
hai la gallina dalle uova d'oro??
soldi che non finiscono mai? fondi illimitati per gli aiuti?
Poi non so più cazzo dirti, se devo scegliere chi aiutare prima io aiuto il figlio di un italiano lavoratore ed onesto. Non ho detto che te ne fotti dei bambini italiani certo. Anche se, ad esempio, agli italiani alla prima cazzata levano i figli (vedi caso di basiglio) e ai rom aspettano che succedano incidenti come quello dei giorni scorsi a roma .
Sarò stronza io, che ti devo dire?
c'è una vecchietta che conosco che manda soldi a chiunque, africa, burundi, fraticelli e chi più ne ha più ne metta e poi l'ho sentita dire cose sui meridionali allucinanti...
Non so, a me pare follia.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ho detto che me ne fotto dei bambini italiani in condizioni disperate? adesso mi sto incazzando io! una cosa non DEVE escludere l'altra., ci sono dei trattati internazionali che VANNo rispettati. anche i BAMBINI rom *(e non le madri o i padri*) hanno dei diritti, che cazzo ti credi?


non ho capito..quindi dei genitori ce ne si deve fottere??
Loro non hanno diritti??


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non è che mi rovini la serata se t'incazzi eh?? così come immagino di non rovinare la tua
> vivi nelle favole?? una cosa non esclude l'altra???
> hai la gallina dalle uova d'oro??
> soldi che non finiscono mai? fondi illimitati per gli aiuti?
> ...


 credi invece che una cosa del genere a me paia sensata?
ma hai idea di quanti milioni di euro si sono spesi per fare una linea ad alta velocità che ci è costata non so quante volte quella di altri stati europei? e del g8 ne vogliamo parlare? cosa c'entra? C'ENTRA!
ecco, cominciamo a dare calci in culo e a deportare nel sahara  queste merde di persone invece di votarle ( ame ancora mi girano i coglioni che quel figlio di èputtana di Lunardi era ministro delle infrastrutture- o dell'industria adesso non ricordo bene- e aveva -certo non lui ma il figlio- appalti per l'alta velocità e altre opere pbbliche)e vedi come i soldi per gli italiani indigenti, rom, cingalesi, abitanti della papua nuova guinea e del burkina faso saltano fuori.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> credi invece che una cosa del genere a me paia sensata?
> ma hai idea di quanti milioni di euro si sono spesi per fare una linea ad alta velocità che ci è costata non so quante volte quella di altri stati europei? e del g8 ne vogliamo parlare? cosa c'entra? C'ENTRA!
> ecco, cominciamo a dare calci in culo e a deportare nel sahara  queste merde di persone invece di votarle ( ame ancora mi girano i coglioni che quel figlio di èputtana di Lunardi era ministro delle infrastrutture- o dell'industria adesso non ricordo bene- e aveva -certo non lui ma il figlio- appalti per l'alta velocità e altre opere pbbliche)e vedi come i soldi per gli italiani indigenti, rom, cingalesi, abitanti della papua nuova guinea e del burkina faso saltano fuori.


sono d'accordissimo. Io infatti non li voto. Ma sono al governo da parecchio mi pare.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non ho capito..quindi dei genitori ce ne si deve fottere??
> Loro non hanno diritti??


 smettila che sai come finisce:carneval:
certo che hanno diritti, ma sono adulti e vanno trattati come essereri umani e non come specie protetta. la protezione dell'infanzia ha la priorità secondo regole INTERNAZIONALI (e aggiungo GIUSTE),  anche l'infanzia rom.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma porca miseria!! ma lo sai quanti disoccupati abbiamo in italia???
> lo sai quanta gente non riesce ad arrivare a fine mese, ma per davvero???
> lo sai quante persone non riescono a mettere insieme pranzo e cena??
> quante persone dormono con l'incubo della casa che non possono permettersi??
> ...





Abigail ha detto:


> m'incazzo perchè è tipica usanza degli italiani sperticarsi per cause lontane quando hanno il vicino nella merda.
> Non so come mai.


Non è così.
Le famiglie italiane non vengono aiutate per la stessa ragione per cui non si aiutano i Rom. A parte che la maggior parte dei Rom sono italiani.
Le rom che lavorano non le riconosci come tali perché nascondono la loro provenienza, altrimenti chi le prenderebbe?!
Se dico che io conosco due famiglie che abitano in case e lavorano normalmente e i cui fiigli vanno a scuola, due ragazze liceali, non conta nulla? Se io dico che una piccola comunità integrata è stata sgomberata senza ragione non conta niente? Se un'altra piccola comunità vicino a me, come ho raccontato, è stata sgomberata due volte e poi si è trovata un altro spazio, ovviamente non autorizzato, ma manda i figli a scuola, puliti e senza far mancare loro nulla né un giorno di scuola non conta nulla?
Perché i casi di cui parlo io debbono essere considerati l'eccezione?
I bambini grandi che chiedono l'elemosina non li vedo da tempo. Ho visto ancora qualche mamma con il neonato, ed è a questi che mi riferivo.
Se ci sono bambini dico loro e ai genitori che dovrebbero essere a scuola.
Ma ho incontrato anche bambini della mia scuola di mattina al supermercato allegramente invece di essere a scuola e che fanno assenze ripetute, ma, l'ho spiegato, non si può far nulla, oltre che convocare i genitori e "spaventarli", per questo ci vorrebbe una normativa diversa.
Ma tutto questo *giustifica politiche di sola repressione che sono più costose di quelle di integrazione*?


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> *smettila che sai come finisce*:carneval:
> certo che hanno diritti, ma sono adulti e vanno trattati come essereri umani e non come specie protetta. la protezione dell'infanzia ha la priorità secondo regole INTERNAZIONALI (e aggiungo GIUSTE),  anche l'infanzia rom.


lo  so, infatti l'ho scritto per farti incazzare:bleble::bleble:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo. Io infatti non li voto. Ma sono al governo da parecchio mi pare.


 e quindi siccome ci sono degli italiani dementi devono pagare i BAMBINI rom? salvo poi gli stessi dementeìi disprezzare quei bambini. ma c'è da vergognarsi invece!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo so, infatti l'ho scritto per farti incazzare:bleble::bleble:


 :calcio:


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> vedo che quoti a cavolo 8visto che io non ho mai detto questo) ma non citi fonti o numeri. difficile essere credibile così. le chiacchiere stanno a zero


Intanto uno stralcio dell'articolo Wikipedia sul popolo Rom: 

Secondo l'antropologo Glauco Sanga ed il sociologo Marzio Barbagli (che nel suo libro "Immigrazione e sicurezza in Italia" cita a sostegno anche altri antropologi quali: Leonardo Piasere, Dick Zatta e Francesco Remotti) *nelle comunità Rom, come anche fra altri gruppi di zingari, rubare ai Gage (i non zingari) è non solo ammesso ma considerato positivamente, *mentre è vietato e disapprovato all'interno della comunità stessa, infatti sempre secondo Barbagli e Sanga il furto ai danni di un rom o la denuncia di un altro rom alle autorità sono considerate colpe molto gravi e ai bambini viene insegnato già da molto piccoli a chi è consentito e a chi è vietato rubare, a chi è bene e a chi è male parlare dei furti commessi.[31][32]
Nel libro "Comunità girovaghe, comunità zingare", Leonardo Piasere, approfondendo l'organizzazione produttiva di un piccolo gruppo di rom Khorakhanè accampati presso Verona e dintorni, sostiene che i Khorakhanè provienienti dalla ex Jugoslavia non arrivavano in Europa occidentale per vendere forza lavoro manuale o intellettuale, né per investire un capitale produttivo, commerciale o finanziario ma al contrario con l'intenzione di vivere attraverso la mendicità e/o il furto.[33]
Glauco Sanga e Francesco Remotti, fanno inoltre un'analogia fra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori, evidenziando però che l'ambito della raccolta si è oggigiorno ampliato, i prodotti della raccolta non sono più solamente i prodotti della terra o dell'allevamento ma anche i prodotti dell'attività industriale, ed è appunto con questa teoria che Remotti spiega la mancanza di senso di colpa in coloro che si dedicano ai furti quotidiani.[34][35] Secondo Leonardo Piasere l'analogia tra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori è invece da abbandonare [36] .


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intanto uno stralcio dell'articolo Wikipedia sul popolo Rom:
> 
> Secondo l'antropologo Glauco Sanga ed il sociologo Marzio Barbagli (che nel suo libro "Immigrazione e sicurezza in Italia" cita a sostegno anche altri antropologi quali: Leonardo Piasere, Dick Zatta e Francesco Remotti) *nelle comunità Rom, come anche fra altri gruppi di zingari, rubare ai Gage (i non zingari) è non solo ammesso ma considerato positivamente, *mentre è vietato e disapprovato all'interno della comunità stessa, infatti sempre secondo Barbagli e Sanga il furto ai danni di un rom o la denuncia di un altro rom alle autorità sono considerate colpe molto gravi e ai bambini viene insegnato già da molto piccoli a chi è consentito e a chi è vietato rubare, a chi è bene e a chi è male parlare dei furti commessi.[31][32]
> Nel libro "Comunità girovaghe, comunità zingare", Leonardo Piasere, approfondendo l'organizzazione produttiva di un piccolo gruppo di rom Khorakhanè accampati presso Verona e dintorni, sostiene che i Khorakhanè provienienti dalla ex Jugoslavia non arrivavano in Europa occidentale per vendere forza lavoro manuale o intellettuale, né per investire un capitale produttivo, commerciale o finanziario ma al contrario con l'intenzione di vivere attraverso la mendicità e/o il furto.[33]
> Glauco Sanga e Francesco Remotti, fanno inoltre un'analogia fra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori, evidenziando però che l'ambito della raccolta si è oggigiorno ampliato, i prodotti della raccolta non sono più solamente i prodotti della terra o dell'allevamento ma anche i prodotti dell'attività industriale, ed è appunto con questa teoria che Remotti spiega la mancanza di senso di colpa in coloro che si dedicano ai furti quotidiani.[34][35] Secondo Leonardo Piasere l'analogia tra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori è invece da abbandonare [36] .


CHI e SOLO CHi fa questo va "colpito". dopodichè se in un campo rom ci fosse solo UNA persona che non ruba, che lavora e che manda i figli a scuola quel campo non va sgomberato insieme a quella famiglia. si chiama garantismo. torna un po' al medioevo che da allora ci si è evoluti un po'. quando hai accertato CHI vive illegalmente allora QUELLO e SOLO QUELLO sgomberi o rimandi al paese natio. semp're che non abbiamo la cittadinanza italiana e quindi non so come la metteresti in questo caso

e comunque ancora non hai citato dati e fonte dei dati che appoggiano quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intanto uno stralcio dell'articolo Wikipedia sul popolo Rom:
> 
> Secondo l'antropologo Glauco Sanga ed il sociologo Marzio Barbagli (che nel suo libro "Immigrazione e sicurezza in Italia" cita a sostegno anche altri antropologi quali: Leonardo Piasere, Dick Zatta e Francesco Remotti) *nelle comunità Rom, come anche fra altri gruppi di zingari, rubare ai Gage (i non zingari) è non solo ammesso ma considerato positivamente, *mentre è vietato e disapprovato all'interno della comunità stessa, infatti sempre secondo Barbagli e Sanga il furto ai danni di un rom o la denuncia di un altro rom alle autorità sono considerate colpe molto gravi e ai bambini viene insegnato già da molto piccoli a chi è consentito e a chi è vietato rubare, a chi è bene e a chi è male parlare dei furti commessi.[31][32]
> Nel libro "Comunità girovaghe, comunità zingare", Leonardo Piasere, approfondendo l'organizzazione produttiva di un piccolo gruppo di rom Khorakhanè accampati presso Verona e dintorni, sostiene che i Khorakhanè provienienti dalla ex Jugoslavia non arrivavano in Europa occidentale per vendere forza lavoro manuale o intellettuale, né per investire un capitale produttivo, commerciale o finanziario ma al contrario con l'intenzione di vivere attraverso la mendicità e/o il furto.[33]
> Glauco Sanga e Francesco Remotti, fanno inoltre un'analogia fra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori, evidenziando però che l'ambito della raccolta si è oggigiorno ampliato, i prodotti della raccolta non sono più solamente i prodotti della terra o dell'allevamento ma anche i prodotti dell'attività industriale, ed è appunto con questa teoria che Remotti spiega la mancanza di senso di colpa in coloro che si dedicano ai furti quotidiani.[34][35] Secondo Leonardo Piasere l'analogia tra gli zingari e le antiche popolazioni di cacciatori-raccoglitori è invece da abbandonare [36] .


 Ma sai leggere?
E' stata riportata una ricerca atropologica-sociologica per correttezza di Wikipedia.
Come tutti gli studi è solo uno su tanti che analizza le strutture sociali di uno specifico gruppo così come si è strutturato nelle condizioni in cui si è trovato a vivere.
Forse non sai come si svolgono gli studi sociologici e antropologici.
E' come fare un'inchiesta in un paesino siciliano e poi estendere a tutti i siciliani e poi ai meridionali e poi agli italiani la mentalità mafiosa.
O forse non credi che ci siano paesi in cui la mafia è strutturale?


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Le famiglie italiane non vengono aiutate per la stessa ragione per cui non si aiutano i Rom. A parte che la maggior parte dei Rom sono italiani.
> Le rom che lavorano non le riconosci come tali perché nascondono la loro provenienza, altrimenti chi le prenderebbe?!
> Se dico che io conosco due famiglie che abitano in case e lavorano normalmente e i cui fiigli vanno a scuola, due ragazze liceali, non conta nulla? Se io dico che una piccola comunità integrata è stata sgomberata senza ragione non conta niente? Se un'altra piccola comunità vicino a me, come ho raccontato, è stata sgomberata due volte e poi si è trovata un altro spazio, ovviamente non autorizzato, ma manda i figli a scuola, puliti e senza far mancare loro nulla né un giorno di scuola non conta nulla?
> ...


quella che tu chiami repressione non lo è.
non so come mai ti ostini a chiamarla così.
E' regoralizzazione e si fa con chiunque non solo coi rom.
MI pare naturale in qualunque paese.
In america quando vai hai un visto turistico o di lavoro che scade.
Dimostri che lavori e ti viene prolungato.
Nessuno sta dicendo altro da tante pagine.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

nella ex jugoslavia gli zingari sono numerosi (e sicuramente molto di più di quelli che sono in giro per l'italia o europa) e la maggior parfte di loro ha attività commerciali. certo, sono una comunità chiusa, ma lavorano e hanno figli, vanno a scuola e tutto il resto. 
ma forse quelli che sono lì vivono grazie ai soldi che i parenti fottono negli altri paesi e glieli spediscono, già.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere?
> E' stata riportata una ricerca atropologica-sociologica per correttezza di Wikipedia.
> *Come tutti gli studi è solo uno su tanti che analizza le strutture sociali di uno specifico gruppo così come si è strutturato nelle condizioni in cui si è trovato a vivere.*
> Forse non sai come si svolgono gli studi sociologici e antropologici.
> ...


scusa ma i tuoi link sono validi e quelli altrui no???
anche i tuoi sono uno su tanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quella che tu chiami repressione non lo è.
> non so come mai ti ostini a chiamarla così.
> E' regoralizzazione e si fa con chiunque non solo coi rom.
> MI pare naturale in qualunque paese.
> ...


Chiamo repressione le ruspe che sfasciano i campi nomadi (che nomadi non sarebbero se non venissero sgomberati) senza dar loro alternative. Chiamo repressione il rimpatrio di cittadini comunitari.
Chiamo propaganda al razzismo parlare come di stranieri di cittadini italiani.
Un paio di anni fa è stata fatta la stessa campagna e poi "bravi italiani" hanno dato fuoco a campi. Io lo ricordo ancora con orrore.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> nella ex jugoslavia gli zingari sono numerosi (e sicuramente molto di più di quelli che sono in giro per l'italia o europa) e la maggior parfte di loro ha attività commerciali. certo, sono una comunità chiusa, ma lavorano e hanno figli, vanno a scuola e tutto il resto.
> ma forse quelli che sono lì vivono grazie ai soldi che i parenti fottono negli altri paesi e glieli spediscono, già.


mi spieghi come mai rumeni, albanesi, africani, cinesi, filippini si adattano e cercano un lavoro e i rom no?
Sono gli eletti?
come mai non si offrono le stesse cose (campi con luce, acqua, gas) a queste comunità da anni in italia?
ti rispondo io:
perchè non se le aspettano.
Si cercano un lavoro e se le prendono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai rumeni, albanesi, africani, cinesi, filippini si adattano e cercano un lavoro e i rom no?
> Sono gli eletti?
> come mai non si offrono le stesse cose (campi con luce, acqua, gas) a queste comunità da anni in italia?
> ti rispondo io:
> ...


 Ci sono stati campi provvisori di rumeni e di africani.
Ho un bambino bulgaro la cui nonna i primi tempi ha dormito ai giardini (dice che li ha vistoi e sono bei giardini, zona corvetto).
Ho scritto delle baracche sotto casa mia da bambina, non erano rom.
Tutti si adattano e si inseriscono come possono.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiamo repressione le ruspe che sfasciano i campi nomadi (che nomadi non sarebbero se non venissero sgomberati) senza dar loro alternative. Chiamo repressione il rimpatrio di cittadini comunitari.
> Chiamo propaganda al razzismo parlare come di stranieri di cittadini italiani.
> Un paio di anni fa è stata fatta la stessa campagna e poi "bravi italiani" hanno dato fuoco a campi. Io lo risordo ancora con orrore.


sono ABUSIVE e fanno vivere in condizioni deprecabili uomini, bambini e donne.
Che dovrebbero fare??lasciarle costruire???
Ma stai scherzando????
topi e bambini a cena insieme, mancanza totale d'igiene.
Abusive. Abuso. Ti pare lecito??
O consideri che siccome non si ottiene quel che si ritiene giusto ottenere si debba andare contro la legge sempre e comunque??
Quindi giustifichi anche le case abusive degli italiani giusto?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi spieghi come mai rumeni, albanesi, africani, cinesi, filippini si adattano e cercano un lavoro e i rom no?
> Sono gli eletti?
> come mai non si offrono le stesse cose (campi con luce, acqua, gas) a queste comunità da anni in italia?
> ti rispondo io:
> ...


 ho appena saputo che Pirlo ha origini Sinti. immagino quando passi per gli spogliatoi gli altri giocatori chiudano gli armadietti con dei lucchettoni.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono ABUSIVE e fanno vivere in condizioni deprecabili uomini, bambini e donne.
> Che dovrebbero fare??lasciarle costruire???
> Ma stai scherzando????
> topi e bambini a cena insieme, mancanza totale d'igiene.
> ...


si infatti io le case abusive le sbatterei giù. la differenza è sostanziale però. vivono su una terra in roulotte. è diverso.


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> CHI e SOLO CHi fa questo va "colpito". dopodichè se in un campo rom ci fosse solo UNA persona che non ruba, che lavora e che manda i figli a scuola quel campo non va sgomberato insieme a quella famiglia. si chiama garantismo.


 perchè ho detto forse: sgombrare interi campi indistintamente da chi delique e non delinque?  


Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> *torna un po' al medioevo che da allora ci si è evoluti un po'*. quando hai accertato CHI vive illegalmente allora QUELLO e SOLO QUELLO sgomberi o rimandi al paese natio. semp're che non abbiamo la cittadinanza italiana e quindi non so come la metteresti in questo caso
> 
> e comunque ancora non hai citato dati e fonte dei dati che appoggiano quello che hai scritto.


 gli insulti immotivati li rimando al mittente, sorry.
ah. se per caso sei la reincarnazione di eteocle/pecos bill e company., fammi un favore.
non darmi lezioni di credibilità e tolleranza...okay??????? che da te non le accetto. basti guardare le oscenità che hai osato scrivere di mika (in sua assenza) e marì. cerca di mantenere un tono neutro e di rispetto perlomeno. grazie.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono stati campi provvisori di rumeni e di africani.
> Ho un bambino bulgaro la cui nonna i primi tempi ha dormito ai giardini (dice che li ha vistoi e sono bei giardini, zona corvetto).
> Ho scritto delle baracche sotto casa mia da bambina, non erano rom.
> *Tutti si adattano e si inseriscono come possono*.


guarda, posso solo dirti con la stima che ho per te che sia tu quella che hai perso la bussola su questo discorso. Tu citi le tue conoscenze. Io grazie al mio lavoro conosco rumeni, albanesi, filippini , africani e cinesi che si fanno in 4 per lavorare ed essere regolari. Ai rom non gliene frega un beato cazzo.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> si infatti io le case abusive le sbatterei giù. la differenza è sostanziale però. vivono su una terra in roulotte. è diverso.


roulotte sto cefalo!!
camper da migliaia di euro trainate da mercedes.
(cazzo, solo mercedes, facci caso)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sono ABUSIVE e fanno vivere in condizioni deprecabili uomini, bambini e donne.
> Che dovrebbero fare??lasciarle costruire???
> Ma stai scherzando????
> topi e bambini a cena insieme, mancanza totale d'igiene.
> ...


 Ma dove devono andare?
Dipende dagli abusi.
La casa è un diritto e le case popolari non vengono costruite per ragioni già esposte e poi si fanno i condoni per prendere i voti di chi la casa se l'è costruita dove non potrebbe per il pino regolatore e insieme si condonano ville e case nella valle dei tempi.
Si sa che ci sono zone d'Italia in cui l'abuso è norma, ma le ragioni sono in un lassismo che è funzionale a i poteri di quei luoghi.
Ma non credo che la soluzione siano sempre le ruspe.
La soluzione sarebbe appunto una politica che non costringa all'abuso.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> perchè ho detto forse: sgombrare interi campi indistintamente da chi delique e non delinque?
> gli insulti immotivati li rimando al mittente, sorry.
> ah. se per caso sei la reincarnazione di eteocle/pecos bill e company., fammi un favore.
> non darmi lezioni di credibilità e tolleranza...okay??????? che da te non le accetto. basti guardare le oscenità che hai osato scrivere di mika (in sua assenza) e marì. cerca di mantenere un tono neutro e di rispetto perlomeno. grazie.


cerca invece tu di parlare dell'argomento in questione e basta. Grazie


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> roulotte sto cefalo!!
> camper da migliaia di euro trainate da mercedes.
> (cazzo, solo mercedes, facci caso)


 camper. vatti a fare un giro nel campo dell'idroscalo. tutti sinti con soldi mica da ridere. che fanno? hanno le giostre all'idroscalo. sono diversi? si lo sono. è questo che fa paura. non ho nulla in comune con loro e non  so se potremmo legare. certo è che sono EDUCATISSIMI


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> mika (ma come fai a sapere che di lei si tratta? io ho parlato di mk e all'epoca tu non c'eri. chissa di chi sei la reincarnzaione tu) è stata tirata in ballo da altri *e io mi sono "difeso"*. non avrei parlato senon mi fosse stato rinfacciato qualcosa.
> spiega un po' come fai a sapere chi deliqnue e chi no. ma poi, quando una persona italiana (e motli di lo ro lo sono) delinque si tira giù la sua casa e la sua famiglia la si deporta da qualche parte? a me non pare


Cerca di non fare dietrologie ad capocchiam e di non difendere l'indifendibile.
il tuo silenzio sulla questione mika etc. sarebbe stato l'unica soluzione accettabile.
per me gli scambi con te finiscono qui.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cerca di non fare dietrologie ad capocchiam e di non difendere l'indifendibile.
> il silenzio sarebbe stato l'unica soluzione accettabile.
> per me gli scambi con te finiscono qui.


direi che questi discorsi non c'entrano assolutamente con la discussione.
Possiamo discutere le idee e non i nick?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guarda, posso solo dirti con la stima che ho per te che sia tu quella che hai perso la bussola su questo discorso. Tu citi le tue conoscenze. Io grazie al mio lavoro conosco rumeni, albanesi, filippini , africani e cinesi che si fanno in 4 per lavorare ed essere regolari. Ai rom non gliene frega un beato cazzo.


 I rom sono o italiani o europei non devono chiedere il permesso di soggiorno.
A me pare che l'abbiano perso un po' in tanti se si dice che deportare intere comunità contro ogni Diritto internazionale e contro ogni legge e norma comunitaria sia una cosa buona e utile e convemiente economicamente.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> camper. vatti a fare un giro nel campo dell'idroscalo. tutti sinti con soldi mica da ridere. che fanno? hanno le giostre all'idroscalo. sono diversi? si lo sono. è questo che fa paura. non ho nulla in comune con loro e non  so se potremmo legare. certo è che sono EDUCATISSIMI


non ho capito un piffero


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cerca di non fare dietrologie ad capocchiam e di non difendere l'indifendibile.
> il silenzio sarebbe stato l'unica soluzione accettabile.
> per me gli scambi con te finiscono qui.


io cerco quello che mi pare e non sei tu a dirmi cosa devo fare. ad capocchiam lo dici a qualcun'altro. e tichiedo pure scusa del medioevo. cbhiedimi scusa tu del ad capocchiam.fai come ti pare e finisci quello che vuoi., a te come a chiunque rispondo se scrivi. punto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

CRONACA
*L'alto commissario per i diritti umani denuncia le politiche che violano il diritto internazionale
Navi Pillay cita la strage degli eritrei: "Bisogna prima verificare se fuggono da persecuzioni"*

*Immigrati, l'Onu attacca l'Italia
'Respingimenti violano diritti umani'*

*Attacco anche sui rom: "Subiscono trattamenti degradanti"
Fini in Abruzzo: "Non bisogna aver paura dell'immigrazione"*




 Navi Pillay 



*GINEVRA - *L'Alto Commissario Onu per i diritti umani, Navi Pillay, denuncia le politiche nei confronti degli immigrati, "abbandonati e respinti senza verificare in modo adeguato se stanno fuggendo da persecuzioni, in violazione del diritto internazionale". 
In un discorso previsto per domani e anticipato a Ginevra, la Pillay cita il caso del gommone di eritrei rimasto senza soccorsi tra la Libia, Malta e Italia, ad agosto. E spiega che "in molti casi, le autorità respingono questi migranti e li lasciano affrontare stenti e pericoli, se non la morte, come se stessero respingendo barche cariche di rifiuti pericolosi". 

"La pratica della detenzione dei migranti irregolari, della loro criminalizzazione e dei maltrattamenti nel contesto dei controlli delle frontiere deve cessare - aggiunge Pillay - . Oggi, partendo dal presupposto che le imbarcazioni in difficoltà trasportano migranti, le navi le oltrepassano ignorando le suppliche d'aiuto, in violazione del diritto internazionale. In molti casi - aggiunge l'Alto Commissario per i diritti umani - , le autorità respingono questi migranti e li lasciano affrontare stenti e pericoli, se non la morte, come se stessero respingendo barche cariche di rifiuti pericolosi". L'Alto commissario cita in proposito la situazione nel Mediterraneo, nel Golfo di Aden, nei Caraibi e nell'Oceano indiano. 

*>L'Italia discrimina i Rom* - "I rom in Italia subiscono trattamenti degradanti". Nel testo dell'intervento inaugurale alla dodicesima sessione del Consiglio dell'Onu, Navi Pillay scrive che "in Italia c'è stata un'abbondante documentazione di discriminazione e trattamente degradanti nei confronti della popolazione Rom". Oltre all'Italia, la Pillay menziona l'Ungheria, la Slovacchia e la Bulgaria, paesi in cui è ancora molto forte il sentimento anti-rom. "Sono consapevole degli sforzi in buona fede per affrontare il problema, ma deve essere fatto di più per porre fine a questa discriminazione", afferma Pillay. 


*La replica della Farnesina* - Per il ministero degli Esteri italiano il richiamo dell'Onu non è rivolto all'Italia. In una nota si legge che "l'Italia è il Paese che ha salvato il maggior numero di vite umane nel Mediterraneo, e per questo motivo il richiamo alle violazioni del diritto internazionale non è evidentemente rivolto all'Italia". 

*Le reazioni* - "Il commissario Onu per i diritti umani ha espresso parole ferme e decise contro la politica dei respingimenti e la criminalizzazione degli immigrati". Lo afferma Anna Finocchiaro, presidente dei senatori del PD. "Il Governo italiano sta violando diritti umani fondamentali. E la condanna venuta oggi dall'Onu non è che l'ultima di una serie di critiche che si sono levate in queste settimane. Il governo italiano non può ignorare la mole di critiche e di rilievi che continuano a venire, da fonti autorevolissime, ai respingimenti", continua la Finocchiaro. Per Maurizio Gasparri, capogruppo del Pdl al Senato, "l'Italia sta attuando una 
politica di controllo dell'immigrazione clandestina che rispetta pienamente tutti i principi e le norme del diritto internazionale". Per Gasparri "le organizzazioni internazionali farebbero invece bene a concentrare la loro attenzione su alcuni Paesi le cui politiche sono deficitarie, o sui tanti regimi che perseguitano le proprie popolazioni creando le premesse degli esodi di massa". 
*
Fini torna sul tema immigrazione* - Sul tema dell'immigrazione è tornato il presidente della Camera, Gianfranco Fini, in occasione della sua visita sui luoghi del terremoto in Abruzzo: "Pensare alla storia di Nancy Pelosi - ha detto Fini citando il caso della portavoce del Congresso Usa - dimostra che non solo si può essere orgogliosi delle radici italiane, ma anche che non occorre avere paura dell'immigrazione né dubitare sulla possibilità di una vera integrazione" degli immigrati. "La presidente Pelosi - ha detto Fini - italo-americana d'Abruzzo, dimostra il legame profondo tra i nostri popoli che si è confermato nei momenti tragici. La nostra comunità oltreoceano è importante. Chi è partito diversi anni fa da queste montagne oggi è inserito a livelli altissimi nella politica e nell'economia di quel paese". 

(_14 settembre 2009_) 
http://www.repubblica.it/2009/08/sezioni/cronaca/immigrati-11/onu-14/onu-14.html


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I rom sono o italiani o europei non devono chiedere il permesso di soggiorno.
> A me pare che l'abbiano perso un po' in tanti se si dice che deportare intere comunità contro ogni Diritto internazionale e contro ogni legge e norma comunitaria sia una cosa buona e utile e convemiente economicamente.


*cazzo non sto dicendo che si devono deportare!!!!!!!!!!*
insomma, se vogliono stare in italia lavorano e si adattano alle nostre leggi come tutte le altre comunità fuori dall'europa.
Già mi fa incazzare che si faccia sta differenza perchè porta le tue motivazioni a zero.
Se fai parte dell'unione europea si se no ciao??
cioè, fammi capire. se non fossero dell'unione europea i tuoi discorsi cambierebbero????
stiamo parlando di diritti civili non europei , mi pare


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *cazzo non sto dicendo che si devono deportare!!!!!!!!!!*
> insomma, se vogliono stare in italia lavorano e si adattano alle nostre leggi come tutte le altre comunità fuori dall'europa.
> Già mi fa incazzare che si faccia sta differenza perchè porta le tue motivazioni a zero.
> Se fai parte dell'unione europea si se no ciao??
> ...


 quindi stai dicendo che non dovrebbero più vivere secondo le loro tradizioni (e ciè vivere in camper e non in case di muratura) perchè a te da' fastidio? oppure stiamo dicendo che chi delinque va messo in galera e basta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *cazzo non sto dicendo che si devono deportare!!!!!!!!!!*
> insomma, se vogliono stare in italia lavorano e si adattano alle nostre leggi come tutte le altre comunità fuori dall'europa.
> Già mi fa incazzare che si faccia sta differenza perchè porta le tue motivazioni a zero.
> Se fai parte dell'unione europea si se no ciao??
> ...


Per me non va deportato nessuno.
Ma quello per cui ho aperto il thread sono le deportazioni dei Rom che non sono nemmeno consentite dalla legge.
Se vuoi ci scanniamo anche sui barconi e sugli altri respingimenti.
Io non ho ancora superato la vergogna per gli albanesi nello stadio messi lì da un ministro donna, la Boniver, che aveva un passato in amnesty international... 
Tutti devono lavorare e trovare il modo di vivere una vita dignitosa, ma ai Rom non è consentito perché, benché siano in gran parte italiani, viene adottato con loro una politica discriminatoria che ha portato nei decenni a una emarginazione da cui non possono uscire da soli se non in caso di persone particolarmente forti e dotate, com'era la mia bambina, rumena.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

mi arrendo.
Notte


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> quindi stai dicendo che non dovrebbero più vivere secondo le loro tradizioni (e ciè vivere in camper e non in case di muratura) perchè a te da' fastidio? oppure stiamo dicendo che chi delinque va messo in galera e basta?


se le loro tradizioni sono rubare, non fare un cazzo e campare a sbafo si.
Comunque se hai capito solo questo dai miei discorsi comunque non sono riuscita a farmi comprendere e non ci provo più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se le loro tradizioni sono rubare, non fare un cazzo e campare a sbafo si


 Quelle sono le tradizioni di tanti in parlamento...:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelle sono le tradizioni di tanti in parlamento...:singleeye:


le aborro alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> le aborro alla stessa maniera.


 Io di più perché allora ci sarebbero risorse per tutti.


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Intervengo solo ora e non ho neanche letto tutto...
Onestamente neanche io ho esperienze idilliache da racontare sui Rom...ma ciò non giustifica certe becere prese di posizione di alcuni dei nostri politici...e comunque la Francia in questo momento, non è certo paese da imitare...

Poi, fare reimpatriare i Rom (che tanto ritorneranno), in Italia, come in Francia, non risolve alcun problema...semplicemento lo sposta..ed è propaganda elettorale...
Se poi facciamo discorsi di civiltà e cultura, vi dico chiaramente che la calata dei russi  arricchiti di Putin in Italia, o peggio dei Libici a Roma, mi fa letteralmente orrore. Ancor più della presenza dei Rom, che  sono comunque spinti dalla disperazione.
Se un russo mi si siede accanto al ristorante, mi viene voglia di spostarmi...ma non sarebbe civile, nè utile. Mi tappo il naso e sopporto.
Mi tengo civilmente le mie antipatie: le deportazioni non mi ricordano nulla di buono.


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

Essendo un popolo nomade .........a casa mia comando io ed a casa loro ( che non la vogliono ) comandano loro!

Rispetto la loro scelta quindi dopo un giorno in un paese .... fora di bal!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Essendo un popolo nomade .........a casa mia comando io ed a casa loro ( che non la vogliono ) comandano loro!
> 
> Rispetto la loro scelta quindi dopo un giorno in un paese .... fora di bal!


 Avrei potuto scriverlo io al posto tuo il commento.
Mentre tu, è evidente, non hai letto nulla di quanto postato.


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Essendo un popolo nomade .........a casa mia comando io ed a casa loro ( che non la vogliono ) comandano loro!
> 
> Rispetto la loro scelta quindi dopo un giorno in un paese .... fora di bal!


azzo c'entra...se uno è stanziale delinque meno?


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Per pinceton che inneggia "fora i terroni dal Veneto, e Roma Ladrona"

Sono d'accordo...non vivrei in Veneto manco a pagamento...ma è una mia opinione, non vorrei che i veneti se ne avessero a male...
E poi...ve lo si chiede in ginocchio a voi leghisti..Roma è ladrona..ma pure voi...fate dimettere i vostri oranghi dalle cariche politiche...e rimandateli a zappare i suolo natìo...
a roma si sta male, è sporca, si sta stretti..andatevene...che siamo in troppi.


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

Non ho letto nulla , debbo tutelare la mia salute ed a leggere dei rom mi viene la gastrite


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Non ho letto nulla , debbo tutelare la mia salute ed a leggere dei rom mi viene la gastrite


Fai bene...poi la farmacia ti chiude.


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

amo questa donna!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

29/8/2010

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Zingari le radici dell'odio

	
	
		
		
	


	







*http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplRubriche/editoriali/hrubrica.asp?ID_blog=40#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplRubriche/editoriali/hrubrica.asp?ID_blog=40#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/piuvistigied.asp http://javascript**:openWin('http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php', 'u='+escape(location.href)) http://javascript**:openWin('http://twitter.com/home', 'status=Currently reading ' + escape(location.href))*




*





BARBARA SPINELLI

	
	
		
		
	


	




E’ utile ricordare come fu possibile, appena sette-otto decenni fa, la distruzione degli zingari nei campi tedeschi. Non fu un piano di sterminio accanitamente premeditato, in origine non nacque nella mente di Hitler. Nel libro Mein Kampf si parla di ebrei, non di zingari. La distruzione (in lingua rom Poràjmos, il «grande divoramento») ha le sue radici nella volontà tenace, insistente, delle campagne e delle periferie urbane tedesche: un fiume di ripugnanza possente, antico, che la democrazia di Weimar non arginò ma assecondò. Chi ha visto il film di Michael Haneke Il nastro bianco sa come prendono forma i furori che accecano la mente, escludono il diverso, infine l’eliminano perché sia fatta igiene nella famiglia, nel villaggio, nella nazione. Anche l’antisemitismo ha radici simili, tutti i genocidi sono favoriti da silenziosi consensi. Ma l’odio dei Rom e dei Sinti (zingari è dal secolo scorso nome spregiativo) riscuote consensi particolarmente vasti.

È un odio che ancor oggi s’esprime liberamente, nessun vero tabù lo vieta: in parte perché è sepolto nelle cantine degli animi, dove vive indisturbato; in parte perché è un’avversione non del tutto razziale; in parte perché il loro genocidio non ha generato l’interdizione sacra tipica del tabù. A differenza di quello che accadde per gli ebrei, nel dopoguerra non si innalzò in Europa una diga fatta di vergogna di sé, di memoria che sta all’erta. Si cominciò a parlare tardi degli zingari, i libri che narrano la loro sorte sono sufficienti ma non molti. E’ strano come Sarkozy, figlio di un ungherese, non abbia ricordo, quando decide l’espulsione dei rom, di quel che essi patirono in Europa orientale. È strano che non ricordi quel che patiscono ancor oggi nei Paesi da cui fuggono, perché l’Est europeo è uscito dalle dittature denunciando il totalitarismo comunista ma non i nazionalismi etnici, non l’ideologia che mette il cittadino purosangue al di sopra della persona: in Romania, Bulgaria, Ungheria, i rom sono trattati, nonostante il genocidio, come sotto-persone. Rimpatriarli spesso è condannarli ancor più. È anche un’ipocrisia, perché come cittadini europei i rom possono tornare in Francia o Italia senza visti. Spesso vengono chiamati romeni. Sarebbe bene sapere che i Rom sono detestati dalla maggioranza dei Romeni.

Ovunque, la crisi economica li trasforma in capri espiatori. Il più delle volte non è la razza a svegliare esecrazione. È il modo di vivere itinerante. L’Unione, allargandosi nel 2004 e 2007, ha accolto anche questa comunità speciale, per vocazione non sedentaria, originaria dell’India, insediatasi nel nostro continente cinque-sei secoli fa, ripetutamente perseguitata. Una direttiva europea restringe la libera circolazione se l’ordine pubblico è turbato, ma la direttiva vale per i singoli e comunque decadrà nel dicembre 2013. Non è chiaro chi oggi abbia ricominciato questa storia di esclusioni, di muri che separando i nomadi dal cittadino «normale» impedisce loro di divenire sedentari se vogliono, di trovar lavori, di non cadere nelle mani di mafie. È probabile che Berlusconi e Bossi abbiano svolto un ruolo d’avanguardia: un ruolo di «modello per l’Europa», ha detto monsignor Giancarlo Perego, direttore della Fondazione Migrantes della Cei (La Stampa, 22 agosto). Molti governi dell’Est si sono sentiti legittimati dall’Italia, Paese fondatore dell’Unione. Ora Sarkozy si fa megafono del fiume d’esecrazione. La parola che ha ripetuto più volte, parlando di immigrati, di rom e di delinquenza a Grenoble, era «guerra».

Nello stesso discorso, il Presidente ha annunciato che il cittadino di origine straniera colpevole di delitti perderà la nazionalità francese (la parola décheance, revoca, rimanda a déchet, pattume). La democrazia non ci protegge da simili deviazioni, proprio perché la volontà del popolo è il suo cardine. Giuliano Amato lo spiega bene, in un articolo sul Sole-24 Ore del 22 agosto: ci sono momenti, e la crisi economica è uno di questi, in cui può crearsi un conflitto mortale fra i due imperativi democratici che sono l’esigenza del consenso e quella di preservare la propria civiltà. Il leader democratico ansioso di raccogliere immediati consensi vince forse alle urne, ma non salva necessariamente la civiltà («Non a caso nell’assetto istituzionale delle democrazie si distingue fra istituzioni maggioritarie elettive, nelle quali prevalgono le ragioni del consenso, e istituzioni non maggioritarie di garanzia, in primo luogo le corti, nelle quali dovrebbero prevalere le ragioni della civiltà codificate proprio in quei diritti a cui le maggioranze sono meno sensibili»). Sono rari, nei moderni Stati-nazione, i leader che sappiano tener conto di ambedue gli imperativi, e nei momenti critici anteporre le esigenze della civiltà a quelle del consenso. Quando Obama si dichiara non contrario alla costruzione di una moschea nei pressi di Ground Zero difende la costituzione laica e la storia americana lunga, non la storia tra un sondaggio e l’altro. Il consenso sente di doverselo creare a partire da qui, sapendo che può anche perderlo. In genere, quando i governanti esaltano ogni minuto la sovranità e le emozioni del popolo non è il popolo a governare: sono le oligarchie, i poteri segreti, le mafie.

Anche la nostra Costituzione ha lo sguardo lungo, e non a caso dà la preminenza alla persona, più ancora che al cittadino. Tutti gli articoli che concernono i diritti fondamentali (libertà, divieto della violenza, inviolabilità del domicilio, responsabilità penale, diritto alla salute) parlano non di cittadini ma di persone o individui, e precedono la Costituzione stessa. Il nomadismo è una forma di vita che tende a scomparire, ma resta una forma della vita umana. Il non aver fissa dimora, il vivere in roulotte, il muoversi in carovane («in orde», era scritto nei decreti d’espulsione ai tempi di Weimar e di Hitler): tutto ciò è parte della cultura dei Rom e Sinti. Lo è anche la scelta di adottare la religione dei Paesi in cui vivono: è l’integrazione che prediligono da secoli. Come tutti i cittadini anch’essi delinquono, specie se vessati. I più sono cittadini plurisecolari dei Paesi in cui girovagano o si sedentarizzano. Da noi, l’80 per cento dei Rom sono italiani. Non sono mancate le proteste contro la politica francese (700 rimpatri entro settembre): nell’Onu, nell’Unione europea. Hanno protestato anche importanti leader della destra: primo fra tutti Dominique de Villepin, secondo cui oggi esiste sulla bandiera una «macchia di vergogna». Resta tuttavia il fatto che i Rom non hanno un Elie Wiesel, che in loro nome trasformi il divieto di odio in tabù. Possono contare solo sulla Chiesa, memore della parabola del Samaritano e della storia d’Europa.

L’Europa e le costituzioni postbelliche sono state escogitate per evitare simili ricadute, sempre possibili quando il nazionalismo etnico di tipo ottocentesco riprende il sopravvento. Le strutture imperiali erano più propizie alla diversità, e il compito di uscire dalle gabbie etniche e restaurare autorità superiori a quelle degli Stati sovrani spetta al potere superiore che in tanti ambiti giuridici oggi s’incarna nell’Unione. È l’Europa che deve ripensare lo statuto dei Rom: permettendo loro di continuare a viaggiare, di trovar lavoro, di difendersi dalle mafie, di rispettare la legge e l’ordine. Nel quindicesimo secolo, quando migrarono in Europa, gli zingari avevano una protezione-salvacondotto universale, non nazionale o locale: la protezione del Papa e quella dell’Imperatore. Solo una protezione di natura universale può garantire «le legittime diversità umane» cui ha accennato Benedetto XVI nell’Angelus pronunciato in francese il 22 agosto. Oggi i Rom hanno la protezione del Papa. Quella dell’Imperatore (della politica) è crudelmente latitante.

http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/tmplRubriche/editoriali/hrubrica.asp?ID_blog=40


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

*L'articolo citato dalla Spinelli*

*Commenti e idee*

*Da Ground Zero ai rom, in gioco i diritti dell'uomo *

*di Giuliano Amato*
22 agosto 2010 

La polemica che ha investito Barack Obama, per la sua iniziale presa di posizione a favore della costruzione di una moschea a Ground Zero, e poi l'espulsione dei rom dalla Francia sono solo la spia di un fondamentalissimo problema, che quasi quotidianamente mette in gioco la fedeltà a se stesse delle nostre democrazie. Obama ha fatto un'affermazione che in sé e per sé dovremmo ritenere ovvia: «Noi siamo l'America, questi sono i nostri valori e ad essi ci dobbiamo attenere». 





 Eppure, nel contesto di sentimenti popolari che dopo l'11 settembre identificano con il terrorismo il mondo musulmano, l'affermazione del presidente americano è stata contrastata nel suo stesso partito, timoroso di perdere ulteriori consensi.

I rom sono una minoranza con storia, tradizioni, aspettative. Le condizioni in cui vivono da decenni in società che non hanno più bisogno dei loro cavalli e delle loro qualità artigiane, hanno accentuato la loro segregazione, il degrado dei loro insediamenti, la microcriminalità come fonte di sussistenza. Le maggioranze vogliono solo liberarsene e i governi, nonostante le convenzioni e i trattati che per ragioni di civiltà prevedono tutt'altro, prima o poi le assecondano. E proprio qui è il punto. La democrazia è fondata su principi di civiltà che sono la sua ragion d'essere e la distinguono da altri regimi. Ciò nondimeno in essa le ragioni del consenso e le ragioni della (sua) civiltà finiscono molto spesso per divergere.

Volete qualche altro esempio tratto dalla nostra esperienza in Italia? Intanto gli stessi rom, e lo sappiamo bene. Ricordo solo che la maggioranza di centro-sinistra fu molto tiepida con me quando volevo un disegno di legge per riconoscere i loro diritti e togliere tanti di loro dall'assurdo limbo di una vera e propria inesistenza giuridica (che per ciò stesso non permette di trovare lavoro). Poi ci sono le carceri, che nella patria di Beccaria dovrebbero privare il detenuto della sola libertà personale, mai degli altri diritti che discendono dalla sua dignità di essere umano. Ma in molte delle nostre carceri, non fosse altro che per il loro sovraffollamento, quei diritti sono violati ogni ora del giorno e della notte. Eppure il tema non è mai fra quelli per cui si muovono le maggioranze, che guardano alla questione con tutt'altre finalità.




I somali che tentano di raggiungere le nostre coste sono persone che avrebbero in Italia diritto d'asilo. Noi li fermiamo prima che arrivino, chiediamo alla Libia di occuparsene e non facciamo l'unica cosa che la nostra civiltà ci chiederebbe di fare: andare noi a verificare in Libia l'autenticità della loro posizione (o farla verificare lì dall'organizzazione delle migrazioni) e portarli in Italia. Le ragioni del consenso non consentono a nessuno dei grandi partiti di sostenere una tale soluzione.

Così come le ragioni del consenso impediscono di prendere atto che gli stessi immigrati illegali, i paria della nostra comunità nazionale, sono titolari di diritti e con loro lo sono i loro figli, giacché l'istruzione, la salute, l'assistenza legale, la sicurezza sul lavoro sono diritti non del cittadino, ma della "persona". Gli immigrati illegali sono almeno persone? Nessuno osa negarlo, e tuttavia quanti di noi sono pronti a trarne le conseguenze?

C'è chi è pronto a farlo, ma sono sempre i meno, mai i più. Non a caso i temi che ho ricordato sono oggetto di campagne di minoranza, come quelle del movimento radicale, da anni campanello d'allarme delle nostre coscienze. E non a caso nell'assetto istituzionale delle democrazie si distingue fra istituzioni maggioritarie elettive, nelle quali prevalgono le ragioni del consenso, e istituzioni non maggioritarie di garanzia, in primo luogo le corti, nelle quali dovrebbero prevalere le ragioni della civiltà codificate proprio in quei diritti a cui le maggioranze sono meno sensibili.

È già molto per le ragioni della civiltà se vi sono minoranze libere di sostenerle e giudici abilitati a farle valere, quando esse si incarnano in obblighi e diritti. Ma una democrazia finisce prima o poi per ammalarsi se le maggioranze non si aprono mai alle minoranze e disattendono le decisioni dei giudici, che ne contestano le scelte in nome di un principio superiore.

Insomma, i famosi checks and balances funzionano a dovere, e con loro funziona a dovere il sistema democratico, se ci sono interazione e quindi reciproca permeabilità fra le istanze di cui essi sono portatori e quelle di cui si fanno carico le maggioranze. Se c'è invece impermeabilità e quindi divaricazione perdurante, alla lunga tutto il sistema si deteriora, perché le minoranze o si estremizzano o si estinguono e i giudici, che non possono distanziarsi senza limiti dalla sensibilità delle maggioranze, finiscono per acquietarsi.

I leader illuminati delle minoranze lo sanno e sanno perciò trovare mediazioni e compromessi con le maggioranze. E anche la giustizia possiede le formule interpretative che permettono di salvaguardare i diritti individuali meno graditi alle stesse maggioranze, lasciando un qualche spazio ai limiti voluti da queste. Si pensi alla Corte europea dei diritti dell'uomo, che distingue fra diritti non suscettibili di alcun bilanciamento, come il diritto a non subire torture, e diritti, come quello a non vedersi sequestrato un film, davanti ai quali possono in certi casi prevalere i sentimenti religiosi dominanti nella comunità interessata.

Il problema è se flessibili sono anche le maggioranze e pronte esse stesse a interagire. Gli esempi per la verità non mancano e uno recente è la Spagna, dove la Corte costituzionale aveva censurato nel 2007 una legge che comprimeva quasi tutti i diritti degli immigrati illegali (salvo la scuola per i loro bambini) e una nuova disciplina è stata approntata nel 2010 che accoglie in buona parte le sue preoccupazioni.

Si tratta dunque di un circolo virtuoso possibile, che tale rimane però sino a quando nelle maggioranze prevalgono le qualità che trovereste naturali in una democrazia, la misura e il realismo. Ma attenti. Già 45 anni fa Richard Hofstadter ci spiegò la tendenza della politica, negli stessi paesi democratici, a diventare - lui diceva - paranoica e quindi a puntare per affermarsi sulla denuncia dei complotti, sulla demonizzazione dei nemici e sulla diffusione dell'ostilità e della paura ("The Paranoid Style in American Politics", New York 1965). Quando ciò accade, l'assimilazione fra talune minoranze e il nemico è la cosa più facile. E su chi conduce battaglie di civiltà cade prima il silenzio che isola, poi l'ostilità che comprime.

Un metro dunque per misurare la salute delle nostre democrazie lo abbiamo. Se ancora c'è chi si batte per ragioni di civiltà che contrastano con le ragioni del consenso, vuol dire che c'è vita. Ma se intorno c'è e rimane un pervicace silenzio, forse stiamo già entrando in paranoia.
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...zero-gioco-diritti-142345.shtml?uuid=AYROKwIC


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Ok, i Rom hanno i loro diritti, ma chi tutela i miei diritti di non avere un Rom che mi derubi? Allora razzismo sarebbe dire che per colpa di un Rom che ruba io consideri tutti i Rom ladri, la storia insegna che la cultura Rom è una cultura di ladri...come arginare questa loro devianza culturale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, i Rom hanno i loro diritti, ma chi tutela i miei diritti di non avere un Rom che mi derubi? Allora razzismo sarebbe dire che per colpa di un Rom che ruba io consideri tutti i Rom ladri, la storia insegna che la cultura Rom è una cultura di ladri...come arginare questa loro devianza culturale?


Non hai letto gli articoli.
Li ho postati perché li ho trovati illuminanti per me.
Spiegano perché ho aperto e sostenuto questa discussione e perché in altre ho sostenuto posizioni impopolari..

Per risponderti in breve: devi sostenere i diritti dei Rom (e altri) per sostenere te stesso.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Letti ma li trovo superficiali! Cioè analizzano dati studiati a tavolino. Per spiegare meglio, quello che fece Hitler non è ne peggio e ne megli ddegli editti imperiali in cui si dava libertà di uccidere gli zingari come meglio si credeva perchè specie infestante. 
Mi chiedo se storicamente i Rom non hanno mai goduto di una bella fama, perchè adesso dovrebbe essere diverso? O meglio come potremmo noi accettare gente che minaccia con un coltello i controllori di un convoglio ferroviario solo per non pagare un biglietto? Cosa dobbiamo aspettarci? Se inziassimo a calarci le braghe davanti ai loro sopprusi cosa farebbero, ci ringrazierebbero per il bene fatto o ci rapinerebbero più di prima perchè protetti dalla nostra stessa società?
Io sono per l'idea di bracialetti elettronici di rilevazione, lede dei diritti fondamentali, ma lascia comuque la libertà di non delinquere e protegge le persone attorno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Io con le "ragioni storiche" dell'odio verso Rom, Ebrei, giocatori di briscola chiamata etc mi ci sciacquo.
Lascio le speculazioni storiche e pseudostoriche a coloro che non hanno niente di meglio da fare che scaricare l'odio su questo o quello scegliendo come al supermercato la "minoranza" contro la quale scagliarsi.
Per me chiunque vada ad imporsi, o dall'alto o dal basso contro gli altri, chiunque invada la vita altrui, chiunque manchi di rispetto agli altri, chiunque delinqua, foss'anche il papa (e qui più volte mi sono scagliato proprio contro di lui), merita di essere messo nelle condizioni di non rompere più i coglioni, che poi questo lo si ottenga rispedendo al paese suo, rinchiudendolo in un luogo dove non possa nuocere (ma facendo in modo che mantenga sè stesso), portandolo ad accettare le leggi del paese in cui vive e se non vuole "quella è la porta", non me ne frega nulla.
Non mi frega nulla se questa gente si fa chiamare Rom o Federati Internazionali del Prosciutto e Melone.
NON - DEVONO - DELINQUERE in primo luogo DEVONO RISPETTARE BAMBINI, VECCHI E DONNE senza balle pseudoculturali DEVONO AUTOMANTENERSI E NON DISTRUGGERE LA PROPRIETA' PUBBLICA E PRIVATA perchè tutti lo dovrebbero fare, ma A MAGGIOR RAGIONE COLORO CHE NON SONO A CASA LORO.

Della demagogia spicciola, della propaganda politica e del terrorismo culturale che sbatte in faccia "ragioni storiche" a chi non ne ha mai fatto menzione né per caso né intenzionalmente, me ne sbatto le balle.


----------

